# Bootcamp de Leopard = Impossible d'installer XP



## Grichka (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'étais sous Tiger, j'avais installé bootcamp pour mettre mon Win XP sur le mac.
Ca marchais nikel.
Lors de l'installation de Leopard, j'ai supprimer ma partition windows, je pensais que c'était ce qu'il y avait de mieux a faire, pour tout réinstaller proprement avec le bootcamp de Leopard.

Seulement maintenant, XP refuse de s'installer.

Je lance bootcamp sur Leopard, je créer la partition de 32go, je mets le cd d'XP dans le lecteur, l'ordi redémarre et lance l'installation.
L'installation commence par l'écran bleu avec le chargement de plein de ficher, la selection de la partition ou il sera installé etc...Puis quand il a tout finis, il rédémarre pour normalement lancer windows et continué l'installation.

Seulement moi quand il rédémarre, il lance pas windows. Il me dit d'appuyer sur une touche pour continuer, mais si je fais sa, ca me ramène à l'installation "ecran bleu".
Et si j'appuie pas sur une touche, sa me mets "err. disc".

Je comprends pas, ca ne ma jamais fait ça.

J'ai remarqué quelques différence entre le bootcamp que j'utilisais sous tiger et celui de Leopard : Déjà, il ne me demande plus de graver un cd de driver.
De plus, un disc "bootcamp" apparait sur mon bureau alors qu'avant non.
Enfin, lors de l'installation de windows, il me reformate plus la partition avant l'installe.

J'ai un XP 64bit (je sais que normalement il faut un 32, mais le 64 marché très bien sous tiger).

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance ! 

P.S : Mon cd d'xp n'est pas rayé et marche très bien.


----------



## Dramis (28 Octobre 2007)

Essaye avec une version 32 bits, les versions 64 bits sont pas vraiment fonctionnel.  De plus tu auras toujours des soucis de drivers.

Essaye de voir avec microsoft si ils peuvent pas t'envoyer une version 32 bits a la place de la 64.


----------



## Grichka (28 Octobre 2007)

Je veux bien, mais est-ce que mon problème vient vraiment de la ?
Ca marchais très bien quand j'avais bootcamp sur Tiger. :/


----------



## Dramis (28 Octobre 2007)

Lors de la première phase de copie des fichiers il est possible que des drivers spécifique soit installé à la place de ceux sur le cd de xp.

Donc oui le problème peut venir de là.

Si tu peux mettre la main sur un cd de windows xp sp2 32 bits, tu peux l'essayer et voir si tu te rends plus loin dans l'installation, si je me souviens bien, la clé est entré après l'installation lors du premier boot???


----------



## Grichka (28 Octobre 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> si je me souviens bien, la clé est entré après l'installation lors du premier boot???



Elle est entrée au début de l'installation après que l'ordi est rebooté (la ou je n'arrive plus à aller en somme).

Je vais essayé de trouve ça. Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probleme : Leopard + boot camp + Windows XP pro sp2 francais 32 bit.

J'ai un "err. disc"

et ce windows marchait tres bien avec Bootcamp 1.3 et 1.4 sous Tiger.

J'ai essay&#233; avec un autre windows XP sp2 d'un ami et j'ai le meme probleme.

J'ai fais une mise a jour de Tiger > Leopard. Je me demande si le probleme peut venir de l&#224; ?
:rose:
Je n'avais pas de partition Windows sous ce Tiger que j'ai updat&#233; en Leopard (tiger neuf car retour SAV)

(MACBOOK PRO santa rosa 15" Led, 4 Go ram.)


----------



## Grichka (28 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'ai installé Leopard en Clean intall et sa marche pas non plus, donc je pense pas que cela vienne de ton installe de Leopard.
Je suis en train de tester avec un XP 32bits récup chez le voisin, mais je doute que sa change quelques chose vu que tu as eu le même résultat... :/


----------



## born2burn (28 Octobre 2007)

J'ai exactement le même probleme sur un XP SP2 32 bit sur Macbook rev C. Err.disque
J'ai retenté 2 fois et il ne veut rien savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Hmm bizarre effectivement. On a le même soucis et ca a l'air assez isolé, il faut qu'on trouve le point commun entre nos machines peut etre ? Quel mac as tu ?


----------



## Grichka (28 Octobre 2007)

J'ai trouvé ceci sur le support d'apple (ca correspond à notre souci) :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306504-fr

Donc apparement la solution d'après eux, c'est de formater la partition lors de l'installation d'XP !

Seulement, chez moi, l'installation d'XP ne me propose pas de formater !
Des que j'ai choisi la partition ou l'installer, sa me l'installe directe, alors qu'avant (sous tiger), il me proposais de formater en ntfs ou en fat.... :/

Comment une option peut disparaitre comme ça de l'installation d'xp ?? Je comprends pas...


----------



## djey (28 Octobre 2007)

Salut,
j'ai le même problème en pire ! 
Impossible depuis de reprendre la main sur l'Imac : le boot me donne toujours une erreur disc même avec le CD Leopard dedans...un enfer ​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ceci sur le support d'apple (ca correspond à notre souci) :
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306504-fr
> 
> Donc apparement la solution d'après eux, c'est de formater la partition lors de l'installation d'XP !
> ...



hmm interessant, je me souviens qu'il me propose de formatter en NTFS mais pas en FAT32,je vais reessayer pour voir...


----------



## djey (28 Octobre 2007)

Je viens d'essayer en NTFS ( le formatage FAT n'est pas dispo ) : plus d'erreur disc mais une erreur Windows au démarrage ( un fichier manquant ), je refais donc une nouvelle install​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

djey a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer en NTFS ( le formatage FAT n'est pas dispo ) : plus d'erreur disc mais une erreur Windows au démarrage ( un fichier manquant ), je refais donc une nouvelle install​



Ah ok je pense qu'on a le meme soucis, pas de formattage fat 32 dispo. Je l'avais sous bootcamp 1,3 je m'en souviens trés bien.


----------



## djey (28 Octobre 2007)

par contre, pour reprendre la main même pour réinstaller os x, j'y arrive pas...si quelqu'un a une astuce... ​


----------



## djey (28 Octobre 2007)

Voilà l'erreur de boot windows : "le fichier suivant est manquant ou endommagé :
Racine Windows>\system32\hal.dell.
Veuillez éinstaller une copie du fichier ci-dessus.

Je tourne en rond là​


----------



## bmn-mac (28 Octobre 2007)

*** EDIT **  > Meme probleme que Djey : Erreur HAL.dll  mais j'ai mon mac osx qui est toujours la*

POur faire apparaitre le choix de formattage lors de l'installation de XP j'ai supprim&#233; la partition "bootcamp" prepar&#233;e par Leopard puis j'ai recr&#233;e une partition. 
En tant normal il propose le FAT 32 la j'ai juste le NTFS.
Ma partition est de 40 go

j'essaye en ce moment en NTFS mais ca ne m'arrange pas du tout.

Djey : d&#233;sol&#233; je connais pas trop le mac :-(


----------



## Grichka (28 Octobre 2007)

Un partition supérieur à 32GO ne permet pas un formatage en FAT, seulement en NTFS !
C'est pour ça que bootcamp vous propose une partition de 32GO !


----------



## bmn-mac (28 Octobre 2007)

j'ai un disque externe de 250 Go formaté en FAT32 :/

Mais les 32go sont surement une limitation de l'install de windows vu que c'est sous DOS....pfff bienvenue en 1982, merci microsoft...


----------



## Grichka (28 Octobre 2007)

Ah oki !

En fait, avant avec le bootcamp beta, lorsque tu choisissais la taille de ta partition, bootcamp te prenvenais qu'une taille supérieur à 32GO ne permettais pas de formater en FAT.
Maintenant il prévient plus...bizarre.

Sinon j'avance doucement. J'ai réussi à installe win xp familiale (celui que ma prété le voisin), enfin du moins à aller plus loin que je n'avais été auparavant ! J'ai pas eu "err. disque".
Mais comme il va me demander une clé que je n'ai pas je pourrai pas l'utiliser.

Je vais tenter un formatage avec xp familiale, puis un rebootage avant l'installe pour enfin mettre mon cd d'xp à moi en espérant que cela fonctionne.

Qu'est ce qui faut pas faire...


----------



## djey (28 Octobre 2007)

quelqu'un sait il comment récupérer OS X ou au moins le réinstaller ? Je n'arrive même plus à booter sur le DVD !​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

bon je desespere j'ai tout essayé et rencontré tous les problemes cités ici... 

merci apple, ca fait cher le betatest...


----------



## Tarul (28 Octobre 2007)

djey a dit:


> quelqu'un sait il comment récupérer OS X ou au moins le réinstaller ? Je n'arrive même plus à booter sur le DVD !​



As-tu essayé de redémarrer en mode single-user et de faire un fsck -y?
Voir explication complète ici :http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK.


----------



## born2burn (28 Octobre 2007)

Bon moi du coup ça a marché en faisant un reformattage normal (avec le rapide ça ne marchait pas). J'ai XP avec tous les pilotes qui sont maintenant sur le CD de Leopard tout simplement. Reste à tout configurer maintenant.


----------



## bmn-mac (28 Octobre 2007)

born2burn a dit:


> Bon moi du coup &#231;a a march&#233; en faisant un reformattage normal (avec le rapide &#231;a ne marchait pas). J'ai XP avec tous les pilotes qui sont maintenant sur le CD de Leopard tout simplement. Reste &#224; tout configurer maintenant.



j'ai tout essay&#233;, formatage normal d'une partition 32 Go en FAt32 comme conseill&#233; et j'ai toujours une erreur de .dll (cit&#233;e plus haut) au demarrage de windows xp ( pro sp2 32 bit).
Qu'as tu fais precisement pour que ca marche ?


----------



## djey (28 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> As-tu essayé de redémarrer en mode single-user et de faire un fsck -y?
> Voir explication complète ici :http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK.


 
Non c'est bon : alt-pomme-p-r au démarrage, je retrouve OS X. La je vire l'installe windows en repassant par bootcamp. Je refais la manip bootcamp avec une partoche de 60Go. Sous Windows je demande un format NTFS de la partoche bootcamp : ça semble fonctionner ​


----------



## Grichka (28 Octobre 2007)

Pour moi aussi c'est bon, j'ai pu installer mon xp 64.
Ce ne fut pas sans mal, il a fallu que je formate la partition avec un autre windows xp, puis éteindre le mac à l'arrache avant que l'installe commence, pour enfin rédémarrer en maintenant "alt" enfoncé, changer de cd pour mettre celui d'xp 64 et le lancé pour enfin réussir à l'installer !!

Pfiou ! J'ai perdu ma journée entière pour ça ! >_<


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> Pour moi aussi c'est bon, j'ai pu installer mon xp 64.
> Ce ne fut pas sans mal, il a fallu que je formate la partition avec un autre windows xp, puis éteindre le mac à l'arrache avant que l'installe commence, pour enfin rédémarrer en maintenant "alt" enfoncé, changer de cd pour mettre celui d'xp 64 et le lancé pour enfin réussir à l'installer !!
> 
> Pfiou ! J'ai perdu ma journée entière pour ça ! >_<



Jolie tour de force. Mais en même temps, on a bien dit que ce n'était pas supporté. :rateau: D'ailleurs a part toi, tous les autres participants (à part toi) qui avaient essayé d'installer XP/Vista 64 sur la beta de bootcamp ont eut des difficultés et des échecs.


----------



## Marco68 (29 Octobre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> Pour moi aussi c'est bon, j'ai pu installer mon xp 64.
> Ce ne fut pas sans mal, il a fallu que je formate la partition avec un autre windows xp, puis éteindre le mac à l'arrache avant que l'installe commence, pour enfin rédémarrer en maintenant "alt" enfoncé, changer de cd pour mettre celui d'xp 64 et le lancé pour enfin réussir à l'installer !!
> 
> Pfiou ! J'ai perdu ma journée entière pour ça ! >_<




Hmmm...J'aimerais ben m'installer une version 64 bits, mais ça m'a l'air pénible...
Ma version vista basique s'est très bien installée, j'hésite à tenter la manip, d'autant que j'ai eu de gros problèmes à l'install de Léopard (!!!)...Je réfléchis cette nuit et je déciderai demain.


----------



## ZZM (29 Octobre 2007)

Ahhh enfin des gens qui ont le même problème que moi... On est 2 sur Macbidouille a avoir le problème...

Alors j'ai tout essayé ça ne veut vraiment pas  

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'avec les beta de bootcamp tout fonctionnait et avec la version finale... pfff
J'avais installé Windows XP en faisant une partition de 50 Go en FAT32 avec la beta 1.4 et maintenant impossible... 32 Go étant trop juste pour moi c'est la galère.

J'ai testé avec Vista, au moment de choisir la partition il me dit que c'est impossible car non en NTFS donc je formate et là installation nikel, j'ai tenté d'installer xp dans la foulé en écrasant l'install précedente mais il ne veut pas copier un certains fichier et donc obligé de quitter l'install. Et retour à la case départ  

Et en NTFS directement en supprimant et en refaisant une partition à partir du cd d'XP, problème : hal.dll

Doit y avoir un bug dans le bootcamp de leopard c pas possible...​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

ZZM a dit:


> Doit y avoir un bug dans le bootcamp de leopard c pas possible...[/LEFT]



on peut conclure la dessus, aucun problemes avec la beta, impossible avec la final de leopard...


----------



## PePe_RiToX (29 Octobre 2007)

Par curiosit&#233;, tous ceux qui utilise Windows via Bootcamp remarquent-ils un gain de performance sous Windows? 
Ou peut-&#234;tre un gain de temps au niveau du d&#233;marrage ou plut&#244;t red&#233;marrage de la machine?

Je me demande cela parce qu'il me semble que lors de la pr&#233;sentation de L&#233;opard, Steeve mentionnait un red&#233;marrage aussi rapide que le changement d'utilisateur.

Merci.


----------



## Grichka (29 Octobre 2007)

Pas spécialement non, j'ai rien remarqué.
Faut dire que j'utilise windows juste pour quelques jeux, donc y a rien dessus vu que je fais tous le reste sous mac os !
Donc il est rapide comme un windows fraichement installé !


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2007)

PePe_RiToX a dit:


> Par curiosité, tous ceux qui utilise Windows via Bootcamp remarquent-ils un gain de performance sous Windows?
> Ou peut-être un gain de temps au niveau du démarrage ou plutôt redémarrage de la machine?
> 
> Je me demande cela parce qu'il me semble que lors de la présentation de Léopard, Steeve mentionnait un redémarrage aussi rapide que le changement d'utilisateur.
> ...


C'est une fonctionnalité qui semble être passée aux oubliettes.


----------



## divoli (29 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> C'est une fonctionnalité qui semble être passée aux oubliettes.




Oui, effectivement, elle avait été annoncée à un moment sur le site d'Apple, puis avait été retirée...


----------



## djgregb (29 Octobre 2007)

moi j'ai ça


----------



## ZZM (29 Octobre 2007)

On &#224; tous eu &#231;a je pense en installant sur la partition que bootcamp a cr&#233;&#233; en FAT32 : 
*Appuyez sur n'importe quelle touche pour d&#233;marrer du CD-ROM.....*
*Err. disque*
*Pressez une touche pour red&#233;marrer* (qui d'ailleur ne fait rien chez moi, je dois &#233;teindre &#224; l'arrache)​ 
Maintenant en formatant en NTFS on a :
*Windows n'a pu d&#233;marrer car le fichier suivant est manquant ou endommag&#233; :*
*<Racine Windows>\system32\hal.dll.*
*Veuillez r&#233;installer une copie du fichier ci-dessus.*​ 
Si de plus en plus de gens ont cette erreur en voulant installer Windows XP (SP2 32bits), c'est que ce n'est pas un cas isol&#233;. Maintenant il n'y a plus qu'a attendre que &#231;a remonte jusqu'&#224; Apple et qu'ils nous pondent une mise &#224; jour pour corriger &#231;a...​ 
PS: A titre d'info, pour Vista apr&#232;s formatage en NTFS &#224; partir du DVD d'install au moment du choix de la partition, l'installation se fait sans probl&#232;me.​


----------



## born2burn (29 Octobre 2007)

bmn-mac a dit:


> j'ai tout essayé, formatage normal d'une partition 32 Go en FAt32 comme conseillé et j'ai toujours une erreur de .dll (citée plus haut) au demarrage de windows xp ( pro sp2 32 bit).
> Qu'as tu fais precisement pour que ca marche ?



Et bien je ne peux pas t'en dire plus... Après le formattage en FAT l'install à copié les fichiers nécessaires à l'installation, a redémarré le macbook, commencé l'installation de windows, puis a redémarré encore une fois pour booter sous windows... Rien de plus.

Mais par contre ça marche très mal chez moi. Windows plante tout de suite, surtout dès que j'ouvre l'explorateur, et meme en killant le processus et en le relançant ça ne fonctionne que quelques fois. De plus je le trouve long à démarrer!!! Je crois que si ça continue je vais laisser windows à mon PC et suprimer la partiction bootcamp. En plus je n'arrive m


----------



## djgregb (29 Octobre 2007)

effectivement je vai attendre une mise a jour d'Apple


----------



## ZZM (30 Octobre 2007)

Pas de nouvelles à ce sujet? Il n'y a pas d'autres personnes qui ont essayé? 

*:: Edit ::*

*Quelqu'un a apparement réussi à installer XP :*

_*J'ai finalement réussi...*_

_*Alors ça a marché en virant la petite partition de 200Mo qui à l'air de servir à rien et en formatant en NTFS.*_

*Il faudrait que je teste, mais pour ceux qui voulaient installer XP en FAT32, toujours pas de solution.*​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

zzm : j'avais essayé ca ne marche pas chez moi


----------



## ZZM (30 Octobre 2007)

stephparis a dit:


> zzm : j'avais essayé ca ne marche pas chez moi


 
:hein:
Je vais finir par mettre Vista et comme ça plus de problèmes...


----------



## angel heart (30 Octobre 2007)

il faut lancer bootcamp choisir la taille de sa partition et lancer XP 
au  moment de formater il y a marque bootcamp format fat 32 il faut choisir cette partition et dire a XP de reformater cette partition (en fat32 ou ntfs ) et la &#231;a marche.
Pour ceux qui ont eu un soucis lancer votre mac appuyer sur alt au d&#233;marrage choisir votre volume leopard.
Allez dans bootcamp remettez tout d'origine mais il se peux qu'il veuille booter encore sur xp donc allez dans pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me d&#233;marrage et choisir le disque ou est installer leopard


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

Angel Heart : Ce que tu decris est totalement vrai mais cette technique ne marche pas pour la plupart des gens qui ont le soucis. moi le premier  j'ai vraiment tout essayé et plusieurs fois et toujours les meme erreurs dll.

merci en tout cas de rappeler la methode "ideale" pour que ca marche


----------



## ZZM (30 Octobre 2007)

angel heart a dit:


> il faut lancer bootcamp choisir la taille de sa partition et lancer XP
> au moment de formater il y a marque bootcamp format fat 32 il faut choisir cette partition et dire a XP de reformater cette partition (en fat32 ou ntfs ) et la ça marche.
> Pour ceux qui ont eu un soucis lancer votre mac appuyer sur alt au démarrage choisir votre volume leopard.
> Allez dans bootcamp remettez tout d'origine mais il se peux qu'il veuille booter encore sur xp donc allez dans préférence système démarrage et choisir le disque ou installer leopard


 
Ca j'arrivais à le faire sans problème avec les beta de BootCamp. Mais avec la finale dans Leopard, quand tu choisi la partition BOOTCAMP FAT32 ça lance direct la copie des fichiers, il n 'y a plus le choix de formater en NTFS ou FAT avant la copie  

Bon sinon j'ai également réussi en virant la petite partition de 200Mo, une autre que j'avais de 128Mo, et la partition BootCamp. 
J'en ai recréé une en NTFS et il m'en reste une de 8Mo qui ne s'est pas recollée mais au redémarrage après la copie des fichiers l'installation commence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vive la bidouille et vas comprendre BootCamp quand il fait la partition... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus qu'a ensuite tester MacFuse et Parallels à partir de la partition BootCamp.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

ZZm : Hourra, j'ai effectivement effacé cette partition de 200 Mo et ca fonctionne. Un peu logique en fait, le pc essaye de booter sur cette partition de 200 Mo au lieu de celle de windows. L'erreur de bootcamp est de rendre cette partition bootable ou existante surtout.

  

merci !​


----------



## Judock (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

en 3 pages, il ne semble pas avoir lu de choses positives sur Bootcamp sur Leopard.
Mais est-ce que ce sont des cas isol&#233;s o&#249; toute tentative d'installation de Windows/bootcamp avec leopard est syst&#233;matiquement vou&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;chec ?
Y a-t-il quand m&#234;me des gens qui ont install&#233; Windows avec Leopard et ce normalement, e, suivant la proc&#233;dure document&#233;e ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2007)

Judock a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> en 3 pages, il ne semble pas avoir lu de choses positives sur Bootcamp sur Leopard.
> Mais est-ce que ce sont des cas isolés où toute tentative d'installation de Windows/bootcamp avec leopard est systématiquement vouée à l'échec ?
> ...


Je n'ai pas essayé bootcamp version leopard. Mais j'ai l'impression (si les posteurs pouvaient nous répondre) que ceux qui ont eut des problèmes avaient essayé bootcamp tiger.

Il n'est pas impossible que les problèmes viennent de la migration Tiger->leopard.


----------



## pessy (31 Octobre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ceci sur le support d'apple (ca correspond à notre souci) :
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306504-fr
> 
> Donc apparement la solution d'après eux, c'est de formater la partition lors de l'installation d'XP !
> ...


salut,
moi j'ai choisi NTFS (formatage normal) et j'ai appuyé sur F (pour formater) il le précise en bas de l'écran
Chez moi tous marche nickel
Bonne Chance à toi


----------



## ZZM (31 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé bootcamp version leopard. Mais j'ai l'impression (si les posteurs pouvaient nous répondre) que ceux qui ont eut des problèmes avaient essayé bootcamp tiger.
> 
> Il n'est pas impossible que les problèmes viennent de la migration Tiger->leopard.


 
J'avais Tiger, et avec les beta de bootcamp tout était nikel.
Puis j'ai installé Leopard (pas mise à jour mais clean install) et là donc ce fameux problème de ne pas avoir le choix de formater (en FAT ou NTFS) après avoir choisi la partition où installer XP...
Donc seul moyen que j'ai trouvé c'est comme je l'ai dis plus haut de supprimer la partition bootcamp (touche S), ainsi que la petite de 200 Mo (apparement problème de "hal.dll" sinon au redémarrage à la place de "err. disque") et d'en recréer une (et là unique choix NTFS  ).




pessy a dit:


> salut,
> moi j'ai choisi NTFS (formatage normal) et j'ai appuyé sur F (pour formater) il le précise en bas de l'écran
> Chez moi tous marche nickel
> Bonne Chance à toi


 
Je n'ai pas du tout F en bas de l'écran... :hein: 
Seulement ENTRER pour installer / S pour supprimer la partition / F3 pour quitter

C'est vrai que c'est bizarre que l'option du choix de formatage qu'il y avait sur les Beta de bootcamp sous Tiger ait disparue...


----------



## Jiamo (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro il y a 4 jours, j'ai reçu ma mise à jour aujourd'hui, et après avoir installer Boot Camp, et Windows, je redémarre et que voi-je : 


> Err. disque
> Pressez une touche pour redémarrer
> -



Si j'appuie sur une touche bien sur ça ne fait rien ... ^^
Et je ne peut rien faire d'autre, pour l'éteindre je dois le faire à l'arrache, je suis désespérée j'ai tout essayer ( bon y a pas grand chose xD )


----------



## Macac (31 Octobre 2007)

J'ai fait exactement la m&#234;me chose que toi.

Je tente de solutionner le probl&#232;me en supprimant puis recr&#233;ant la partition sur Bootcamp et en effectuant un nouveau formatage FAT pendant l'installation de Windows (le NTFS ne permettrait pas les acc&#232;s directs &#224; la partition depuis Mac OS)

Ca a l'air de fonctionner, la deuxi&#232;me partie de l'installation apr&#232;s le reboot sous Windows est en cours


----------



## josselinco (31 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben chez moi c'est pareil...

Err. Disque
Appuyez sur une touche pour red&#233;marrer (m&#234;me si ca marche pas)

j'ai supprim&#233; une partition de 200mo avant l'installation de windob..

je peux pas supprimer la partition de 75go que j'ai fait pour windows apparement :s

est-ce que je dois tout formater (pas trop un probl&#232;me, Time machine est l&#224; pour ca, mais bon..) ?

Pff Apple a bacl&#233; Bootcamp l&#224;..

_*PS : Un ptit mot sur les news pour &#233;veiller Apple ou trouver une solution serait sympa de la part de MacG&#233; *_


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Octobre 2007)

Mais si il ne nous propose plus de graver un CD de driver pour XP, comment on fait pour avoir les drivers de l'iSight et tout le bazar sur Windows?


----------



## ZZM (1 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mais si il ne nous propose plus de graver un CD de driver pour XP, comment on fait pour avoir les drivers de l'iSight et tout le bazar sur Windows?


 
Tu mets le dvd de Leopard une fois windows installé, tout est dessus


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2007)

josselinco a dit:


> Bon ben chez moi c'est pareil...
> 
> Err. Disque
> Appuyez sur une touche pour redémarrer (même si ca marche pas)
> ...




non, tu n'es pas obligé de formater. L'utilitaire de disque de leopard permet de d'étendre la partition principal de mac os X et de supprimer la partition windows.
Tu peux faire cette opération sans risque si en plus tu as une sauvegarde TM.


----------



## josselinco (1 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> non, tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de formater. L'utilitaire de disque de leopard permet de d'&#233;tendre la partition principal de mac os X et de supprimer la partition windows.
> Tu peux faire cette op&#233;ration sans risque si en plus tu as une sauvegarde TM.


 

Ok merci &#224; toi je vais voir &#231;a 

EDIT : Bon j'y arrives pas xD

Tu peux me d&#233;tailler la manip pour voir si c'est ce que j'essaye de faire ?


----------



## Matm (1 Novembre 2007)

Est-il possible de connaître une méthode sûre et *détaillée* pour installer Windows XP SP2 via BootCamp de Leopard ? Type de partition, taille de la partition...

Merci par avance, je n'arrive pas bien à faire le tri de tout ce qui a été écrit dans ce fil....:rose:


----------



## Milhouse (1 Novembre 2007)

djey a dit:


> Salut,
> j'ai le même problème en pire !
> Impossible depuis de reprendre la main sur l'Imac : le boot me donne toujours une erreur disc même avec le CD Leopard dedans...un enfer ​



Peut-être que si tu avais lu la doc d'installation, tu aurai vu que pour choisir sur quel volume démarrer, il faut appuyer sur la touche ALT au démarrage. Pas besoin de faire command - alt - P - R :hein:

Pareil pour moi, il ne me propose pas l'option formatter quand j'ai la liste des partitions, je ne peux que faire Installation ou Supprimer la partition. Je vais essayer de supprimer les autres partitions (sauf celle de Leopard bien sur )


----------



## josselinco (2 Novembre 2007)

Matm a dit:


> Est-il possible de connaître une méthode sûre et *détaillée* pour installer Windows XP SP2 via BootCamp de Leopard ? Type de partition, taille de la partition...
> 
> Merci par avance, je n'arrive pas bien à faire le tri de tout ce qui a été écrit dans ce fil....:rose:



Oui ! C'est ce que je cherche sur internet actuellement :rateau:


----------



## maverick1984 (2 Novembre 2007)

Je suis débutant et j'ai peur de faire ne connerie en fortmatant ou en installant widows xp sur mon mac!!!! 

Alors, serait-il possible que l'un de vous explique pas a pas comment installer xidows xp via bootcamp ( avec toutes les manip annexes que cela supose:mouais: ) pour évité à un novice de faire de groses bêtises.!


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Je suis débutant et j'ai peur de faire ne connerie en fortmatant ou en installant widows xp sur mon mac!!!!
> 
> Alors, serait-il possible que l'un de vous explique pas a pas comment installer xidows xp via bootcamp ( avec toutes les manip annexes que cela supose:mouais: ) pour évité à un novice de faire de groses bêtises.!



1°) faire une *sauvegarde* avant d'agir (TM ou un clone ou simple copie)
2°) prendre le manuel de Bootcamp livré avec leopard qui explique la procédure d'installation.
3°) *Respecté les pré-requis. Quand on vous dit XP SP2, c'est pas du SP1.*

En faisant ça, même si tu as un soucis, tu ne perdras pas tes données.


----------



## josselinco (2 Novembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai r&#233;essay&#233;, ca a l'air de fonctionner :

- J'ai fait une partition par l'Assistant Boot camp de 95Go
(Je n'ai pas redemarr&#233; de suite, j'ai travaill&#233; un peu avant &#231;a, je pense pas qu'il y est de diff&#233;rences)
- J'ai relanc&#233; l'assistant, qui m'a propos&#233; 2 options dont une "Commencer l'installation de Windows". J'ai choisi celle-ci, est mi mon CD de SP2 et est relanc&#233;.
- Ca a charg&#233; les fichiers du CD, puis il m'a demand&#233; ou il voulait que j'installe.. j'ai choisis ma partition (celle qui s'appelle BOOTCAMP) et il m'a demand&#233; si je voulais continuer ou convertir/reformater mon disque dur en NTFS. J'ai choisis l'option reformater en NTFS (rapide), toute facon je n'avais pas de donn&#233;es..
- Il pr&#233;pare l'installation, reboot l'ordi' mais pas sur la partition donc je le red&#233;marre et rappuies sur ALT. Je choisis la partition Windows, et l'installation de Windows XP se lance !

C'est en train de finir, j'&#233;diterais pour dire si il y a eu un probl&#232;me ou non 

Edit : Bon ben apparement ca marche bien ! Oubliez pas de mettre le CD de l&#233;opard pour les drivers (sinon, certaines touches du clavier pas reconnus, carte graphique pas reconnue, etc..)


----------



## Matm (2 Novembre 2007)

josselinco a dit:


> - Il prépare l'installation, reboot l'ordi' mais pas sur la partition donc je le redémarre et rappuies sur ALT. Je choisis la partition Windows, et l'installation de Windows XP se lance !



Donc tu conseilles d'appuyer sur ALT et de choisir la partition Windows lors du rebbot du Mac ?
Merci pour ces infos en tous cas


----------



## josselinco (2 Novembre 2007)

Matm a dit:


> Donc tu conseilles d'appuyer sur ALT et de choisir la partition Windows lors du rebbot du Mac ?
> Merci pour ces infos en tous cas



Ben, à un moment il te demande de redemarrer, et ca reboot sur le CD.. il faut appuyer sur ALT pour pouvoir choisir la partition où booter et choisir celle de Windob..

En tout cas tout marche parfaitement pour moi (a part quelques reglages de son :s)


----------



## Liz (3 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma part, c'est la galère. J'ai installé windows en reformatant la partition. Tout a très bien fonctionné sauf que la touche "alt" au démarrage était inopérante. je suis retourné sous Léo en utilisant le panneau de config de windows et là, les disques de démrrage avaient disparus. Plus de Mac OS ni de Windows....pourtant léo tournait bien. 
Impossible de redémarrer avec la touche alt. J'ai donc voulu supprimer la partition windows pour virer ce vilain truc de mon mac...et ben non. impossible à effacer ou à supprimer...il m'en a même créer 2 nouvelles.....
J'ai même essayé avec le dvd d'install : pas de disuqe de démarrage et impossible de toucher ou effacer les pratitions. Le disque ne semble pas présenter de pb (réparation ok).
Bref, ce matin, en redémarrant, plus rien, no Léo ni windows donc obligé de tout réinstaller.
J'ai d'ailleurs j'ai eu un mal fou à faire reconnaitre mon DD par le dvd d'install : il restait obstinément en fat. Mais je l'ai eu à la longue. Pire que de la glue ce windows.
Bref, rien de grave mais perte de temps. Bootcamp et windows, pas pour moi merci.

Pour info, j'ai un iMac alu 24 '' qui a toujours bien tourné (enfin depuis 1 mois avec tiger en tout cas).

Si vous avez des idées....rien que pour savoir ce qui a bien pu bugguer. Mais je ne suis pas prête à retenter l'expérience tout de suite, le traumatisme est trop récent   J'avais l'impression d'être revenu dans le monde PC


----------



## Matm (3 Novembre 2007)

Effectivement je crois que le plus sage est d'attente un fix sur BootCamp de la part d'Apple...


----------



## maverick1984 (3 Novembre 2007)

Matm a dit:


> Effectivement je crois que le plus sage est d'attente un fix sur BootCamp de la part d'Apple...



J'espere qu'ils seront rapides a le comprenure


----------



## chti (3 Novembre 2007)

En vous lisant, je n'ai pas voulu installer bootcamp de Léo...

Mais je me suis demandé ce qu'il en était de ma partition windows créée avec la béta de B. et Tiger.
Or, si elle n'apparaît plus dans "démarrage" de préférences système, en redémarrant  avec "alt", j'ai retrouvé mon disque-partition windows (c'était aussi vrai avec Tiger), fonctionnant apparemment tout à fait normalement...

Pour le moment j'en reste donc là, l'essentiel paraissant acquis...:rateau:


----------



## Frodon (3 Novembre 2007)

ZZM a dit:


> Pas de nouvelles à ce sujet? Il n'y a pas d'autres personnes qui ont essayé?
> 
> *:: Edit ::*
> 
> ...



Oula, non, ne supprimez pas cette partition, elle est utilisé par l'EFI.


----------



## chti (3 Novembre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> "Lorsque j'&#233;tais sous Tiger, j'avais install&#233; bootcamp pour mettre mon Win XP sur le mac.
> "Ca marchais nikel.
> ...


----------



## chti (3 Novembre 2007)

Eh bien, me voici, côté Léopard : le système a redémarré par la fenêtre d'ouverture de la session.

De fait, la partition windows n'apparaît toujours pas dans "démarrage disque " de préférences système...
Logique ? Apple souhaite les switch dans l'autre sens, donc on peut venir de windows à mac os direct mais pour l'inverse, il faut une petite manoeuvre de plus (à moins de paramétrer windows comme système de démarrage, dans windows/bootcamp/tableau...)


J'espère que ceux qui ont tout supprimé de leur partition pour tout réinstaller vont sortir de leur galère...

À vrai dire dans le petit manuel qui accompagne Léopard, au chapitre bootcamp, on peut comprendre, même si ce n'est pas absolument clair, qu'il suffit de démarrer windows et d'y installer la mise à jour par le dvd Léopard.
Mais je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris les manoeuvres faites par les uns et les autres...
et suis peut-être de ce fait à côté de la chose...
Vous m'en excuserez... À cette heure-ci... en ce jour de grand brouillard
Bonne nuit


----------



## g.robinson (7 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Oula, non, ne supprimez pas cette partition, elle est utilisé par l'EFI.



Heu... c'est quoi l'EFI ?


----------



## chartz (7 Novembre 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> Heu... c'est quoi l'EFI ?


 
C'est le firmware du Mac ! Une petite partie du disque sert pour les mises à jour du firmware. Si vous reformatez cette partition invisible sous Mac, vous ne pourrez plus mettre à jour son logiciel interne ! Galères en perspective !​


----------



## djgregb (7 Novembre 2007)

toujours pas de nouvelles pour installer xp avec bootcamp sous leopard ??

moi j'ai essayé au moins 10 cd d'XP ( officiel et non officiel ) et rien ne marche...


----------



## g.robinson (7 Novembre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> toujours pas de nouvelles pour installer xp avec bootcamp sous leopard ??
> 
> moi j'ai essay&#233; au moins 10 cd d'XP ( officiel et non officiel ) et rien ne marche...



La solution est plus haute dans le fil....


----------



## djgregb (7 Novembre 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> La solution est plus haute dans le fil....



aucune des solutions citées plus haut ne marche ...
:mouais:


----------



## Marco68 (7 Novembre 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> aucune des solutions cit&#233;es plus haut ne marche ...
> :mouais:




Hmmm...Bizarre, chez moi, tout marche nickel, t'as pas rat&#233; un truc ?


----------



## djgregb (7 Novembre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> Hmmm...Bizarre, chez moi, tout marche nickel, t'as pas raté un truc ?


dis la manip que tu as faite pour que tout marche nickel ?


----------



## DaFFFyL (7 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'ai viré la partition de 200 Mo et Xp fonctionne... Mais car il y a un mais, si je ne touche à rien il démarre sur windows et c'est pas cool car windows je l'utilise vraiment vraiment pas souvent! Alors que faire pour remettre les 200 Mo ou pour lui dire qu'il démarre sous Leo automatiquement??? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## sebneb (7 Novembre 2007)

DaFFFyL a dit:


> Moi j'ai viré la partition de 200 Mo et Xp fonctionne... Mais car il y a un mais, si je ne touche à rien il démarre sur windows et c'est pas cool car windows je l'utilise vraiment vraiment pas souvent! Alors que faire pour remettre les 200 Mo ou pour lui dire qu'il démarre sous Leo automatiquement??? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!



Pour avoir le choix, il faut que tu appuies sur la touche ALT au démarrage sinon c'est XP qui se lancera... chez moi ça fait la même chose (et j'ai laissé la partition de 200Mo).


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Novembre 2007)

Sinon tu va "demarrage" et tu sélectionne ton disque de demarrage leopard par défaut


----------



## Wilhelm09 (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous les forumeurs et forumeuses de MacG,

Je suis un "switcher de plus" dans l'univers de Mac et certainement pas le dernier et heureux propriétaire d'un Macbook Santa Rosa 2,2 Ghz - DD 120 Go - GMA X3100. Premières impressions : vraiment très bonnes !!!  
Je ne sais pas si le problème a déjà été posé et si je suis sur la bonne discussion mais je vous sollicite déjà pour un petit problème concernant le bootcamp. Je comprends bien la démarche à suivre pour installer le programme mais encore faudrait-il que je puisse accéder à l'utilitaire assistant réglages de bootcamp. Apparemment il devrait être localisé dans Applications - Utilitaires - Assistant réglages boot camp, mais quand j'ouvre l'Utilitaires je ne vois rien de l'assistant. 
Soit j'ai vraiment pas de bol, soit je ne suis qu'un simple novice sur mac os X qui ne sait pas où chercher (ce qui est vrai  :rateau: ) , soit on m'a marabouté :mouais:  le macbook avant de me le livrer. Du coup je ne sais quoi faire.
J'attends le sorcier qui me sortira de cet impasse !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## maverick1984 (8 Novembre 2007)

utilise spotlight, c'est outil est magique il te permet de tout trouvé ​


----------



## djgregb (8 Novembre 2007)

c'est bon j'ai reussi finalement a installé xp sur mon imac...

apres avoir ecumé toutes les methodes dites sur ce fil rien ne marché alors j'ai fouillé ma valise de cd windows que j'utilisais a mon epoque avant mac...

et j'ai trouvé un cd officiel de windows XP home sp2 de 2004 et en utilisant bootcamp de facile la plus simple qui soit j'ai alors eu l'option de formater en NTFS durant l'installation de windows...
un peu bizarre que tout mes cd de xp pro officiel  ou pirates ne marche pas alors que le cd d'un xp home plus classique marche nickel  

enfin bon le principale c'est que ça marche...


----------



## Wilhelm09 (8 Novembre 2007)

maverick1984 a dit:


> utilise spotlight, c'est outil est magique il te permet de tout trouvé ​



C'est bien ce que je disais; je débute et je n'ai pas tous les réflexes  . Merci beaucoup Maverick1984  . Je n'ai plus qu'à m'exécuter en espérant le trouver.

A moi spotlight !!!


----------



## Wilhelm09 (8 Novembre 2007)

Malgré le spotlight, il n'y a pas moyen de le trouver. A croire que je ne l'ai pas. Cet ordi est pourtant tout neuf. Il ne serait il pas installé dessus ? J'en doute. Au départ, je pensais que le fait que le disque soit bien rempli était la cause de tout ça. Mais non rien n'y fait.
Je n'ai plus qu'à utiliser les quelques neurones que j'ai en stock


----------



## jeremy2k7 (8 Novembre 2007)

idem avant j'avais l'erreur de disque et maintenant en ayant reformat&#233; en fat (oui moi j'ai eu droit ) j'ai le fichier manquant hal machintruk!!! dingue.

peut etre que faut formatter en ntfs pour que &#231;a marche...  allez savoir.

par contre j'ai pas supprim&#233; la partition de 200mo.


----------



## Exxon (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour je rejoind ce fil.
Comme la majorité bootcamp fonctionnait parfaitement sur tiger. J'ai fait la mise à jour sous leo. Ca a fonctionné malheureusement par la suite j'ai du tout formater.
Maintenant je me retrouve avec un leop tout neuf mais malheureusement au demarrage de windows j'ai soit une erreur disque soit fichier manquant hal.dll.
J'ai essayé comme la majorité toutes les méthodes formatage NTFS FAT suppression de la partition de 200 mo demarrage en appuyant sur TAB. 

Que dalle.
Des infos, quelqu'un à réaliser un topic. Merci à tous​


----------



## coyita (9 Novembre 2007)

J'ai lu toutes vos remarques mais aimerais bien, si possible que quelqu'un fasse la synthèse de la méthode à employer pour installer windows : je rame depuis plusieurs jours sans aucun succès. Faut-il D'ABORD installer Leopard et partitionner en gardant un espace pour windows dans le second disque  (j'ai un mac pro) et ENSUITE aller dans utilitaire pour chercher bootcamp. Mais dans ce cas bootcamp refuse de mettre windows comme si je devais installer windows tout seul sur un disque de 232Go!!!!!!!!! Quelqu'un sait-il ?


----------



## Exxon (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour c'est bon j'ai reussi.
Voila ce que j'ai fait.

Primo j'ai tout formaté parce que c'était un vrai bordel.
J'ai reinstallé leopard.
Aprés j'ai demarrer l'assistant bootcamp.
J'ai crée une partition de 32Go (c'est suffisant pour installer MSN et Bioshock )
J'ai foutu le cd de win XP SP2. Puis j'ai cliqué sur le bouton d assistant bootcamp pour redemarrer le MAC.

Il redemarre ecran bleu horrible, verification du bordel, ensuite j'arrive sur un truc du style :

Partition 1             200 Mo
Macintosh HD        180 Go
BOOTCAMP              32Go

J'ai selectionné BOOTCAMP puis je suis arrivé sur une fenetre ou Windows m'invite a reformater la partition BOOTCAMP j'ai donc choisi formatage NTFS (Rapide).

Il formate et lors du redemarrage je l'ai laissé faire (je n'ai pas appuyé sur ALT comme certain le pense). Il me demande d'appuyer sur une touche pour démarrer sur le CD. Bien evidement j'ai rien fait, j'ai laissé faire. 
Puis hOp l'installation a commencé. 40 Minutes plus tard j'étais sous XP.

Voila, je refais la manip ce soir en choisissant formatage en FAT 32...

Vous allez me dire ca marche pourquoi tu veux refaire...Je sais mais une journée sans ecran bleu n'est pas une bonne journée. 

Je vous tiens au courant. :love:


----------



## coyita (9 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Bonjour c'est bon j'ai reussi.
> Voila ce que j'ai fait.
> 
> Primo j'ai tout formaté parce que c'était un vrai bordel.
> ...


Mais à quel niveau tu partitionnes pour mettre OSX et tes dossiers perso? Mon idée était d'avoir sur un des deux disques que contient mon MacPro : OSX et 2 dossiers ; et sur l'autre disque : Windows et 2 dossiers (ceci afin de ne pas perdre d'espace et ne pas consacrer 232Go à Windows c a d l'espace de mon 2è disque). Est-ce que je rêve ?


----------



## Exxon (9 Novembre 2007)

Oula je comprends pas ce que t'appelle les dossiers perso.

Moi j'ai tout formaté et j'ai repartitionné mon disque avec une seule partition de 230 Go et des bananes. Une fois léopard installé je suis allé dans l'assistant bootcamp et la j'ai choisi d'allouer 32Go pour la partition Windows XP. Aprés j'ai foutu le cd de win XP et j'ai redemarrer puis par la suite voir le post au dessus.

Concernant les sauvegardes et mes fichiers perso j'ai un DD externe.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2007)

Sur mac pas de D: ok ?


----------



## Exxon (9 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Sur mac pas de D: ok ?


 
Vous parlez francais ou c'est moi qui suis complètement à l'ouest.

Je suppose que ma partition mac de 230 Go => C:
Par la suite lorsque tu partitionnes ton disque avec une partition mac et une partition win (32Go) c'est la partition Windows qui devient C: 

Voila ce que j'ai pu voir mais si ca répond pas a la question ben pose une question plus compréhensible j'ai envie de dire :love:


----------



## nicolasf (9 Novembre 2007)

Que est l'intérêt de Bootcamp plutôt que d'une machine entièrement virtuelle comme Fusion est en train de me créer ? Les performances ? 

Sachant que je ne compte pas jouer, c'est plutôt de l'utilisation rapide de temps en temps qu'une utilisation intensive...

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Que est l'int&#233;r&#234;t de Bootcamp plut&#244;t que d'une machine enti&#232;rement virtuelle comme Fusion est en train de me cr&#233;er ? Les performances ?
> 
> Sachant que je ne compte pas jouer, c'est plut&#244;t de l'utilisation rapide de temps en temps qu'une utilisation intensive...
> 
> Merci pour vos lumi&#232;res.



L'int&#233;r&#234;t de bootcamp est de faire fonctionner des applications qui demandent des ressources 3D (et pas seulement les jeux). Les logiciels de virtualisation ne prennent pas en charge la CG h&#244;te (ils n'&#233;mulent qu'une CG de base).

Pour le reste, la virtualisation est tr&#232;s confortable, mais elle a tendance &#224; solliciter pas mal de ram...

On est un peu hors-sujet, l&#224;.


----------



## Exxon (10 Novembre 2007)

Est ce que les personnes qui avaient des problèmes ont essayé la "méthode" que j'ai proposé ci dessus?
(C'est juste pour savoir si de mon coté c'est un coup de chance ou une solution envisageable).
De plus est ce que qq a reussi à installer Win XP via bootcamp en formatant la partition en FAT 32? 

Merci


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2007)

Wilhelm09 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous les forumeurs et forumeuses de MacG,
> 
> Je suis un "switcher de plus" dans l'univers de Mac et certainement pas le dernier et heureux propriétaire d'un Macbook Santa Rosa 2,2 Ghz - DD 120 Go - GMA X3100. Premières impressions : vraiment très bonnes !!!
> Je ne sais pas si le problème a déjà été posé et si je suis sur la bonne discussion mais je vous sollicite déjà pour un petit problème concernant le bootcamp. Je comprends bien la démarche à suivre pour installer le programme mais encore faudrait-il que je puisse accéder à l'utilitaire assistant réglages de bootcamp. Apparemment il devrait être localisé dans Applications - Utilitaires - Assistant réglages boot camp, mais quand j'ouvre l'Utilitaires je ne vois rien de l'assistant.
> ...


 Bonjour, il semblerait que BootCamp est été "oublié" sur les derniers MB, les Santa Rosa.
Il faut aller le chercher sois-même dans le DVD d'installation n°1, comme expliqué ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=193089&page=2

C'est très facile.
Par contre ensuite tiens-nous au courant : je suis moi-même bloqué pendant l'installation car aucun clavier n'est reconnu.


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2007)

Alors, je viens de lire tout le topic, vous avez presque tous le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.
Le miens est diff&#233;rent, je met juste un lien pour la forme :


clavier inutilisable lors de l'installation de Windows.

Forc&#233;ment, sans clavier, je ne peut aller bien loin.


----------



## nicolasf (10 Novembre 2007)

J'ai l'impression qu'avec Bootcamp et Leopard, il est surtout urgent d'attendre.

Pour ma part, la virtualisation pure me convient pour l'instant, donc je vais l'utiliser jusqu'à ce que tous les soucis soient réglés.


----------



## maverick1984 (10 Novembre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'avec Bootcamp et Leopard, il est surtout urgent d'attendre.
> 
> Pour ma part, la virtualisation pure me convient pour l'instant, donc je vais l'utiliser jusqu'à ce que tous les soucis soient réglés.



e penses que je vais faire comme toi, c'ets ce qu'il y a de mieux pour ne pas avoir de problèmes!


----------



## Frodon (10 Novembre 2007)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Alors, je viens de lire tout le topic, vous avez presque tous le même problème.
> Le miens est différent, je met juste un lien pour la forme :
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu as bien Windows XP SP2 ou Vista, 32bits dans les deux cas, essais la chose suivante:

Redemarre la machine sur le CD de Windows, jusqu'à que ca marche... Si ca marche toujous pas avec plus de 5 démarrage successifs essayés, essais un reset PRAM (maintient de &#8984; + Alt + P + R jusqu'à entendre 5 fois de suite le BOOOOONNG), puis ensuite réessais de demarrer sur le CD de Windows.

Si tu as un XP plus ancien que le SP2, abandonnes de suite, il faut le SP2 sinon ca ne marche pas.


----------



## coyita (11 Novembre 2007)

Je crois avoir trouvé la solution. Enfin çà a marché pour moi :

Démarrer avec Léopard en appuyant sur C 
Choisir langue
	Aller sur utilitaire de disque et partitionner le premier disque (si on veut avoir de images des partitions sur l'écran)
	Installer OSX jusqu'à la fin
	Aller à utilitaires <Bootcamp assistant
	Ouvrir Bootcamp
Partitionner le 2ème disque en 32Go pour windows (c'est clairement indiqué)
Mettre le CD de Windows dans lordi et installer
Formater en FAT
Redémarrer OSX quand il le demande
Installer XP dans la partition de 32Go (la dernière en bas indiquée libre)
Redémarrer avec Alt pour aller sur OSX

J'espère que c'est clair : j'ai fait de mon mieux. Bonne chance : j'ai ramé plusieurs avant de trouver


----------



## maverick1984 (11 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Je crois avoir trouvé la solution. Enfin çà a marché pour moi :
> 
> Démarrer avec Léopard en appuyant sur C
> Choisir langue
> ...



Ne serai-ce pas la procédure normale


----------



## Pomme+Q (11 Novembre 2007)

Ben moi (Macbook Santa Rosa 2.2ghz) j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; installer Windows XP sp2, tout marche nickel jusqu'au d&#233;marrage et &#224; la pression de la touche "option", l&#224; le macbook me pr&#233;sente uniquement la partition Mac OS, du coup pour d&#233;marrer avec Windows je dois d&#233;marrer sous MacOS, choisir dans les options de d&#233;marrage Windows, et red&#233;marrer.... Gal&#232;re non?
Quelqu'un a-t-il le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ? Ou mieux, une solution ?


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2007)

Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer que Bootcamp n'accepte pas les disques déjà partitionnés ? J'ai un message d'erreur dans Bootcamp Assistant comme quoi le disque du Mac doit être en une seule partition. Or, j'avais déjà créé plusieurs partitions... :hein:


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer que Bootcamp n'accepte pas les disques d&#233;j&#224; partitionn&#233;s ? J'ai un message d'erreur dans Bootcamp Assistant comme quoi le disque du Mac doit &#234;tre en une seule partition. Or, j'avais d&#233;j&#224; cr&#233;&#233; plusieurs partitions... :hein:


Bon, j'ai trouv&#233; l'info ici: 



> Boot Camp Assistant only works with an Intel-based Mac that has a single hard disk partition.



Si quelqu'un conna&#238;t une "bidouille" pour bypasser ce probl&#232;me, je suis preneuse


----------



## Exxon (11 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Bon, j'ai trouvé l'info ici:
> 
> 
> 
> Si quelqu'un connaît une "bidouille" pour bypasser ce problème, je suis preneuse


 
Oueh clair c'est un peu chiant. Moi j'ai du formater ma partition secondaire. Maintenant j'ai une partition Mac OS X + une partition Bootcamp.

Puis je créer une partition Sauvegarde sur ma partition Mac OS X? Comme j'ai trop peur de faire une connerie je vais plutot acheter un dd externe.


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Si tu as bien Windows XP SP2 ou Vista, 32bits dans les deux cas, essais la chose suivante:
> 
> Redemarre la machine sur le CD de Windows, jusqu'&#224; que ca marche... Si ca marche toujous pas avec plus de 5 d&#233;marrage successifs essay&#233;s, essais un reset PRAM (maintient de &#8984; + Alt + P + R jusqu'&#224; entendre 5 fois de suite le BOOOOONNG), puis ensuite r&#233;essais de demarrer sur le CD de Windows.
> 
> Si tu as un XP plus ancien que le SP2, abandonnes de suite, il faut le SP2 sinon ca ne marche pas.


 Ca n'a pas march&#233; 
J'ai cr&#233;&#233; un SP2 &#224; partir d'un vieux Windows "slipstream&#233;" en SP2 avec nLite.
Je vais l'essayer sur un autre ordinateur. *[edit : zut, il fonctionne sur les 2 PC que je vient de tester !]*

Petite pr&#233;cision : le clavier fonctionne au tout d&#233;but, quand l'installateur Win propose d'appuyer sur F6 pour faire une instal SCSI puis sur F2 pour r&#233;parer. Ensuite seulement il charge les drivers, et &#231;a ne marche plus. Ensuite, si j'ai appuy&#233; sur F6 j'ai de nouveau acc&#232;s au clavier pour installer Win de cette mani&#232;re qui ne nous int&#233;resse pas. Pour l'installation classique, j'ai de nouveau acc&#232;s au clavier une fraction de secondes &#224; l'apparition de l'&#233;cran noir avec le tiret blanc en haut &#224; gauche (je le vois car je peut allumer la touche caps lock), mais c'est tr&#232;s court (m&#234;me pas le temps de r&#233;teindre la touche). Ensuite le choix de volume appara&#238;t et donc je n'ai plus de clavier.


----------



## Dadaz (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai juste une petite question : Vu ce que je lis sur ce fil : Peut-on installer Windows XP SP2 sur un MacBook SantaRosa ? Est ce que celà marche, aujourd'hui, une fois que l'on a rajouté à l'aide du DVD Bootcamp ?

Merci


----------



## Frodon (11 Novembre 2007)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Petite pr&#233;cision : le clavier fonctionne au tout d&#233;but, quand l'installateur Win propose d'appuyer sur F6 pour faire une instal SCSI puis sur F2 pour r&#233;parer. Ensuite seulement il charge les drivers, et &#231;a ne marche plus. Ensuite, si j'ai appuy&#233; sur F6 j'ai de nouveau acc&#232;s au clavier pour installer Win de cette mani&#232;re qui ne nous int&#233;resse pas. Pour l'installation classique, j'ai de nouveau acc&#232;s au clavier une fraction de secondes &#224; l'apparition de l'&#233;cran noir avec le tiret blanc en haut &#224; gauche (je le vois car je peut allumer la touche caps lock), mais c'est tr&#232;s court (m&#234;me pas le temps de r&#233;teindre la touche). Ensuite le choix de volume appara&#238;t et donc je n'ai plus de clavier.



Essais d'utiliser un Windows SP2 standard.

Note: C'est pas parce qu'il s'installe sur des PC que ca marche avec BootCamp. Par exemple Windows XP standard et Windows XP SP1 s'installent sans soucis sur des PCs, pourtqnt sous BootCamp non (je crois aussi justement que c'est le clavier qui d&#233;conne).

Il est donc imp&#233;ratif d'utiliser un Windows XP SP2 officiel.

Autre chose: RAPPEL!!! NE SUPPRIMEZ PAS LA PARTITION EFI DE 200 Mo


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Novembre 2007)

Je n'avais pas de SP2 standard mais j'ai essay&#233; avec un notre Windows + SP2, toujours avec nLite, en modifiant moins de r&#233;glages... et &#231;a marche 

Sauf que c'est une version qui tourne d&#233;j&#224; sur un autre PC et qu'il reffuse donc, logiquement, de me la valider.

*@ http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=61744Adaz :* &#231;a r&#233;pond &#224; ta question ? Ca marche, mais vaut mieux pas utiliser un XP trop ancien, m&#234;me en lui injectant la SP2


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Bon, j'ai trouvé l'info ici:
> Si quelqu'un connaît une "bidouille" pour bypasser ce problème, je suis preneuse


Bon ben j'ai fini par tout effacer (reformatage du disque + clean install Leopard) et rapatrier mes données avec Time Machine. Mais vu l'heure tardive, je tenterai l'aventure Bootcamp demain


----------



## coyita (12 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer que Bootcamp n'accepte pas les disques déjà partitionnés ? J'ai un message d'erreur dans Bootcamp Assistant comme quoi le disque du Mac doit être en une seule partition. Or, j'avais déjà créé plusieurs partitions... :hein:



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut (peut-être en m'exprimant mal, ton Mac Pro a deux disques un de 440Go et un de 232Go. Quand tu commences à installer (sous OSX) tu ne partitionnes que le premier (4401Go) su tu veux avoir des images de partitions sur ton bureau. Et tu ne fais rien sur celui de 232Go. A la fin de l'installation, tu mettras le C D de Windows et avec Bootcamp tu partitionnes le 2ème disque que tu utiliseras comme tu voudras mais tu n'auras pour ce 2ème disque que deux images sur ton bureau : Windows et une partition de 320Go. Pigé ?


----------



## Trinity (12 Novembre 2007)

angel heart a dit:


> ... et dire a XP de reformater cette partition (en fat32 ou ntfs ) et la ça marche....


Tu lui dit comment !? L'installateur XP Pro ne me propose jamais de formater. Au moment du choix de la partition de destination, j'ai le choix de supprimer une partition, de quitter l'instalateur ou de selectionner une partition..... mais pas de formater .


----------



## coyita (12 Novembre 2007)

Trinity a dit:


> Tu lui dit comment !? L'installateur XP Pro ne me propose jamais de formater. Au moment du choix de la partition de destination, j'ai le choix de supprimer une partition, de quitter l'instalateur ou de selectionner une partition..... mais pas de formater .


De mémoire : quand tu lances le CD de Windows il te demande si tu veux mettre 32GO (dans un espace sur la droite de la page) c'est là que se fait la partition entre 
32Go pour Windows et le reste pour tes fichiers


----------



## Trinity (12 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> De mémoire : quand tu lances le CD de Windows il te demande si tu veux mettre 32GO (dans un espace sur la droite de la page) c'est là que se fait la partition entre
> 32Go pour Windows et le reste pour tes fichiers



...rien compris 

Tu parles de bootcamp  lors de l'attribution d'espace pour Windows ou de l'installateur Windows à l'endroit ou l'on peut formater !?


----------



## coyita (12 Novembre 2007)

Trinity a dit:


> ...rien compris
> 
> Tu parles de bootcamp  lors de l'attribution d'espace pour Windows ou de l'installateur Windows à l'endroit ou l'on peut formater !?


Si je te comprends boien c'est lors de l'attribution d'espace pour W : il demande si tu veux 32Go (c'est un espace à droite de la fenêtre) tu entres dans 32 et tu continues l'installation


----------



## Trinity (12 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Si je te comprends boien c'est lors de l'attribution d'espace pour W : il demande si tu veux 32Go (c'est un espace à droite de la fenêtre) tu entres dans 32 et tu continues l'installation



Non c'est pas là... je l'ai formater de cette manière et j'ai une erreur Disk au boot de Windows. 

Ce que je souhaite c'est reformater ma partition à l'aide du CD d'installation de Windows mais je ne trouve pas à quel moment le faire !


----------



## coyita (12 Novembre 2007)

Trinity a dit:


> Non c'est pas là... je l'ai formater de cette manière et j'ai une erreur Disk au boot de Windows.
> 
> Ce que je souhaite c'est reformater ma partition à l'aide du CD d'installation de Windows mais je ne trouve pas à quel moment le faire !


J'ai aussi eu cette erreur de disc : écran noir et tiret qui clignote...mais à force d'essayer çà a fini par passer


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut (peut-être en m'exprimant mal, ton Mac Pro a deux disques un de 440Go et un de 232Go. Quand tu commences à installer (sous OSX) tu ne partitionnes que le premier (4401Go) su tu veux avoir des images de partitions sur ton bureau. Et tu ne fais rien sur celui de 232Go. A la fin de l'installation, tu mettras le C D de Windows et avec Bootcamp tu partitionnes le 2ème disque que tu utiliseras comme tu voudras mais tu n'auras pour ce 2ème disque que deux images sur ton bureau : Windows et une partition de 320Go. Pigé ?


Sauf que je n'ai pas de Mac Pro et je n'ai pas deux disques internes  tu confonds avec qq d'autre


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2007)

Bon ben voilà, j'écris ce message depuis Windows XP sur mon iMac (Leopard). L'installation avec Bootcamp s'est déroulée comme sur des roulettes. Tout a fonctionné comme précisé dans le manuel d'installation de Bootcamp  (que j'ai suivi à la lettre ).

En fait ma seule erreur a été de ne pas avoir lu le manuel de Bootcamp _avant_; je ne savais donc pas que ce dernier n'acceptait pas les disques déjà partitionnés avec Disk Utility. Mais une fois le disque reformaté, l'installation s'est parfaitement déroulée 

Aucun problème avec le boot non plus: il suffit de définir dans le panneau de contrôle Bootcamp sur Windows (ou bien au moyen du petit utilitaire de la barre de tâches) avec quel OS on souhaite redémarrer.

Bref.... que du bonheur (si on peut parler de bonheur avec Windows sur un Mac ! )


----------



## Pomme+Q (12 Novembre 2007)

T'es-il possible de s&#233;l&#233;ctionner au d&#233;marrage (&#224; l'aide de la touche option maintenue) la partition &#224; booter ? Parce que sur mon Macbook SR, apr&#232;s 3 installations propres de Windows (il se lance parfaitement), je n'ai que la partition Mac OS qui s'affiche lorsque je presse option au d&#233;marrage.


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2007)

Pomme+Q a dit:


> T'es-il possible de séléctionner au démarrage (à l'aide de la touche option maintenue) la partition à booter ? Parce que sur mon Macbook SR, après 3 installations propres de Windows (il se lance parfaitement), je n'ai que la partition Mac OS qui s'affiche lorsque je presse option au démarrage.


Je n'ai pas essayé; je vérifierai au prochain boot (là je suis revenue sous Mac OS X :love: ). 

As-tu bien les deux options de démarrage dans le panneau de préférences "Disque de démarrage" ?


----------



## Pomme+Q (12 Novembre 2007)

Voila ce &#224; quoi j'ai droit dans d&#233;marrage, je trouve bizarre d'avoir un dossier Windows plut&#244;t qu'une partition non ?


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2007)

Pomme+Q a dit:


> Voila ce à quoi j'ai droit dans démarrage, je trouve bizarre d'avoir un dossier Windows plutôt qu'une partition non ?


Non, c'est normal. J'ai exactement la même chose que toi. Le dossier représente tout simplement le système... c'est une réminiscence de Mac OS "avant X" je pense  . Je me souviens que les différents disques bootables étaient représentés par les dossiers système se trouvant sur ces disques.


----------



## coyita (13 Novembre 2007)

Pomme+Q a dit:


> T'es-il possible de séléctionner au démarrage (à l'aide de la touche option maintenue) la partition à booter ? Parce que sur mon Macbook SR, après 3 installations propres de Windows (il se lance parfaitement), je n'ai que la partition Mac OS qui s'affiche lorsque je presse option au démarrage.



Quand tu appuies sur alt alors que tu travailles en windows on te dit éteindre, tu éteins alors il y a un écran disant redémarrer toujours avec alt tu redémarres et tu es sur osx. Pour retourner sur windows tu vas dans préf>syst>démarrage>windows


----------



## Pomme+Q (13 Novembre 2007)

J'ai pas tout compris, mais je ne pense pas que ceci r&#232;glerait mon probl&#232;me. En fait Leopard est sens&#233; te proposer sur quel disque tu veux booter au d&#233;marrage, si tu appuies sur option. Or il n'en est rien.

@ Macounette :

Par contre as-tu le choix lors du boot, de la partition &#224; lancer ? (si tu presses options)


----------



## coyita (13 Novembre 2007)

Pomme+Q a dit:


> J'ai pas tout compris, mais je ne pense pas que ceci règlerait mon problème. En fait Leopard est sensé te proposer sur quel disque tu veux booter au démarrage, si tu appuies sur option. Or il n'en est rien.
> 
> @ Macounette :
> 
> Par contre as-tu le choix lors du boot, de la partition à lancer ? (si tu presses options)



J'ai l'impression que tu confonds :
1) si tu es sur osx, pour aller à windows tu vas dans pomme>préf syst>démarrer et tu cliques sur windows. Lorsque tu démarreras tu seras en windows
2) si tu es sur windows, tu cliques sur démarrer ensuite tu as un panneau avec en bas à droite : éteindre l'ordi. Tu appuies sur alt et (tout en appuyant) tu fais éteindre l'ordi.  Puis tu verras un écran avec redémarrer. Lorsque tu auras redémarré tu seras en osx:rateau:


----------



## Pomme+Q (13 Novembre 2007)

Si j'ai tr&#232;s bien compris, mais d&#233;marrer OS X pour aller sur Windows, ou vice versa c'est gal&#232;re... Alors que nativement Bootcamp est sens&#233; nous &#233;viter ce calvaire en nous proposant ceci lors du d&#233;marrage si on appuie sur option en m&#234;me temps.





Edit :



Macounette a dit:


> Non, c'est normal. J'ai exactement la m&#234;me chose que toi. Le dossier repr&#233;sente tout simplement le syst&#232;me... c'est une r&#233;miniscence de Mac OS "avant X" je pense  . Je me souviens que les diff&#233;rents disques bootables &#233;taient repr&#233;sent&#233;s par les dossiers syst&#232;me se trouvant sur ces disques.



Ben apr&#232;s v&#233;rification non. On devrait avoir ceci :


----------



## Pomme+Q (13 Novembre 2007)

A supprimer :rose:


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2007)

Pomme+Q a dit:


> Si j'ai très bien compris, mais démarrer OS X pour aller sur Windows, ou vice versa c'est galère... Alors que nativement Bootcamp est sensé nous éviter ce calvaire en nous proposant ceci lors du démarrage si on appuie sur option en même temps.


Bon eh bien, j'ai redémarré mon Mac rien que pour vérifier  et effectivement, j'ai bien l'écran de choix de l'OS en tenant la touche "alt" appuyée au démarrage.


----------



## Pomme+Q (13 Novembre 2007)

Ok donc toi &#233;tant sur iMac et moi sur Macbook, je pense que le bug viens du L&#233;opard de mon Macbook, j'attends donc une mise &#224; jour... Merci en tout cas pour tes r&#233;ponses.


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

putin de bordel &#224; cul crotte de bique   

je cr&#233;&#233; une partition de 52GB que ce con de bootcamp formatte &#233;videmment en fat32
et lors du choix de la partoche, pas moyen de reformatter cette partoche en ntfs
du coup, apr&#232;s la copie des fichiers, err disque d&#251; au fait que xp se trouve sur un dd fat32 de plus de 32GB, quel cr&#233;tin cet xp ...

c'est d&#251; au fait que le bootcamp de tiger cr&#233;ait une partition en microsoft basic data pas exploitable et qu'il fallait donc reformatter alors que le bootcamp de leopard formatte directement en fat32 exploitable

plus qu'une solution : emprunter un dvd de vista pour formatter en ntfs pour ensuite essayer d'installer xp

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## coyita (17 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> putin de bordel à cul
> 
> je créé une partition de 52GB que ce con



Attention : ce n'est pas le langage en vigueur à osxfacile....:hein:


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

coyita a dit:


> Attention : ce n'est pas le langage en vigueur &#224; osxfacile....:hein:



que vient faire osxfacile l&#224;-dedans ?

sinon, j'avais bien raison
le probl&#232;me &#233;tait bien d&#251; au fait que bootcamp cr&#233;e une partition "valide", du coup pour xp plus besoin de la reformatter m&#234;me si elle fait plus de 32gb en fat32

*voici ce que j'ai fait :*
-j'ai donc lanc&#233; l'assistant bootcamp et cr&#233;&#233; ma partition de 52gb
-d&#233;marr&#233; sur le cd d'xp pro sp2
-au choix des partitions, j'ai supprim&#233; la partition efi de 200mb et la partition bootcamp fat32 de 52gb
-j'ai cr&#233;&#233; une nouvelle partition avec tout l'espace libre que j'ai formatt&#233; en ntfs (normal pas rapide)
-windows a copi&#233; ses fichiers et a red&#233;marr&#233;
-l&#224; j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; sous osx, au cas o&#249; celui-ci devrait mettre &#224; jour une table de partitions ...
-j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; en maintenant la touche alt enfonc&#233;e pour choisir la partition de windows et &#224; partir de l&#224; tout s'est d&#233;roul&#233; normalement 

voil&#224;, si &#231;a peut servir &#224; d'autres 

ps : je vous ai &#233;crit ce messsage depuis safari 3.0.4 pour windows, bien rapide mais encore parfait


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2007)

Bravo 
Il me semblait cependant qu'il ne fallait surtout pas effacer cette partition EFI de 200 MB non ?

Pour ma part ayant utilis&#233; Bootcamp pour Leopard, j'ai eu l'option de formater en FAT32 ou en NTFS (dans l'installateur de Windows) sans probl&#232;me...


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Bravo
> Il me semblait cependant qu'il ne fallait surtout pas effacer cette partition EFI de 200 MB non ?
> 
> Pour ma part ayant utilisé Bootcamp pour Leopard, j'ai eu l'option de formater en FAT32 ou en NTFS (dans l'installateur de Windows) sans problème...



la partition efi ... on a jamais su à quoi elle sert :rateau: 
on a d'abord cru qu'elle contenait le faux bios créé par bootcamp alors que neni, ...
on a cru qu'elle se chargeait de mettre à jour les tables de partition mbr et guid l'une en ffonction de l'autre alors que neni ...  

tu l'efface, elle revient, et puis c'est tout  

sinon, je pense que l'option du reformattage dépend de la version du cd d'install d'xp


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sinon, je pense que l'option du reformattage dépend de la version du cd d'install d'xp


Ah, ça c'est possible, en effet. 
_petit HS, bravo pour ton site _


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> _petit HS, bravo pour ton site _



mici :rose:


----------



## cronos6 (21 Novembre 2007)

j'ai un petit problème, j'ai réussi à installer windows, et quand je vais dans "startup disk", je ne vois aucune partition (pourtant je vois bien mes deux partitions dans "disk utility"





De plus lorsque j'allume mon mac, parfois il ne boot plus et je vois une planète qui clignote :mouais:

précision : 

pour installer windows, j'ai procédé ainsi : 

- un grand nombre d'installation foireuse (hl.dll, error.disk)
- partition fat32 avec bootcamp (10go)
- formatage de la partion fat32 crée ainsi que la partition de 200mo
- création d'une nouvelle partition à partir du cd de win xp.

je suis obligé de formater la partition de 200mo sinon ça ne passe pas


----------



## Anouchkange (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir
J'ai le meme pb que vous.
L'install qui au redemarrage dit erreur disque.
J'ai essayé deux version de XP differentes. Rien à faire j'en suis au moins à mon 5eme essai.
J'ai effacé la partition de 200 Mo car helas je n'avais pas lu la suite du forum avant snif...
Maintenant bootcamp est tjr sur mon bureau et quand je lance l'assistant bootcamp pour supprimer sa partition (comme je l'ai fait plusieurs fois avant sans pb) il me dit :
"Le disque de demarrage ne peut etre ni partitionné ni restauré ds une seule partition, utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, etc"
J'ai donc utilisé l'utilitaire de disque qui me demande d'utiliser le cd de demarrage. ok, avec le cd je restaure mon disque on me dit qu'aucun reparation n'était necessaire et la je reviens sur mon bureau et l'utilitaire bootcamp me dit la meme chose.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## cronos6 (21 Novembre 2007)

si ton objectif est de supprimer la partition windows, tu peux le faire avec "disk utility" : 

- lance disk utility
- chosi ta partition windows dans l'arborescence
- clique sur l'onglet "erase" (désolé, je préfère mon os en anglais)
- en bas à droite tu as un bouton "erase", tu cliques et si on te demande un format tu met "mac os Extended journaled".

la ta partition sera effacé, en suite tu cliques sur ton disque, pas la partition (où il y a écrit la taille, donc le premier), tu vas dans l'onglet "partition" et tu régule le tout pour que tu n'ai qu'une partition.

Tu te retrouveras en situation initiale 


POUR MON PROBLEME : 

- j'ai décidé de tout formater
- réinstalle de tiger + léopard
- partition de 10go avec bootcamp
- suppression de la partition avec le cd de windows + suppression de la 200mo
- création d'une nouvelle partition de 10go en NTFS
- install OK

Mais dans le startup disk, je ne vois toujours aucune partition. Ce qui veut dire : 

- soit c'est le fait de supprimer la partition bootcamp et dans créer une nouvelle avec le cd d'xp
- soit c'est le fait de supprimer la partition de 200mo.

Je suppose que tout ceux qui ont procédé comme moi on le même problème.

MA QUESTION EST LA SUIVANTE : 

- le problème n'étant pas résolvable, est-il possible de choisir la partition de démarage en ligne de commande, ce qui me permettrait de lancer MACOS par défaut.

car mon système est très stable maintenant, sauf que XP ce lance par défaut 


Please help me !!!


----------



## Anouchkange (21 Novembre 2007)

Je dois avoir un pb car quand je demande d'effacer ma partition bootcamp avec disk utility il fait comme s'il l'effaçait mais elle reste ds la liste (il est d'office en format MS-DOS (FAT). Donc je le tente une deuxieme fois en changeant le format en Mac OS etendu journalier comme tu me l'as dit et la il me dit impossible de l'effacer et un troisieme disque apparait ds ma liste (disk0s4 de 200 Mo mais il est grisé)

Bon un redemarrage a suffit pour finir de regler le pb.
J'ai pu ensuite utiliser bootcamp qui remarchait comme par miracle pour repartitionné mon disque en un seul volume.
Merci
J'attends de lire les solutions que vous trouverez pour le pb de "erreur disk"  en attendant je touche plus à rien !


----------



## Anouchkange (21 Novembre 2007)

Bon je viens de proceder à l'installation et ça a l'air de marcher.
Donc je voudrais récapituler ma procedure car je pense que malgré que certains l'aient expliqué avant ce n'était pas clair en tous cas je n'avais pas bien compris jusqu'à ce qu'un ami m'explique.
- Lancer assistant bootcamp et partionner
- Mettre le cd d'instal d'XP et lancer l'installation
- Quand l'installeur demande ou voulez vous installer Windaube, selectionner la partition Bootcamp MAIS n'appuyer pas sur entree !! Il faut supprimer cette partition (touche S). Ensuite il faut demander de creer une nouvelle partition ds l'espace non partitionné. La taille doit etre inferieure à 32 si vou voulez formater en FAT 32 (le FAT 32 permet le transfert de fichiers entre OS et XP si j'ai bien compris). Ensuite cette partition est créée on la choisi ds la liste et on clique sur entrée (pour decider de commencer l'installation de windaube)
Un message s'affiche pour dire que cette partition n'est pas formatée et permet de choisir le type de format souhaité. D'après un message plus haut il vaut mieux formater en vitesse normale.
Le formatage se lance et l'installation suit. Plus de message d'erreur.


----------



## cronos6 (21 Novembre 2007)

tu as beaucoup de chance, pour moi impossible d'installer xp sans supprimer la partition de 200mo sinon "hl.dll absent".

Par contre je serais curieux de voir si après ton install tu vois tes deux partitions dans le "startup disk".
Car comme ça, je saurais si mon problème vient du fait d'avoir supprimé la partition bootcamp ou d'avoir supprimé la partition de 200mo.

Pourrais tu me le dire stp


----------



## Anouchkange (21 Novembre 2007)

Je te le dis des que c fini.
Par contre j'ai supprimer la partition de 200 il y a quelques heures.  Mais je l'ai a nouveau apres avoir utiliser l'utilitaire de disques.
C'était une parenthèse 

Ah et ben zut j'ai aussi un message d'erreur au demarrage de windows :
fichier manquant ou endommagé : system32/hal.dll


----------



## cronos6 (21 Novembre 2007)

je pense que ça vient de la partition de 200mo.

- Reboot ton mac avec le cd de windows.
- supprime la partition de 200mo
- reboot en maintenant "alt" et choisi de booter sur la partition windows

là ça devrait aller

au pire, voici ce que j'ai fait : 

- j'ai décidé de tout formater
- réinstalle de tiger + léopard
- partition de 10go avec bootcamp
- suppression de la partition avec le cd de windows + suppression de la 200mo
- création d'une nouvelle partition de 10go en NTFS
- install OK


----------



## Anouchkange (22 Novembre 2007)

Je prefererais ne pas enlever la partition de 200 Mo tant qu'il n'y a pas eu vraiment d'infos sur son utilité puisqu'apparament les avis sont tres partagés sur le forum.
Et je preferais formater en Fat 32 car j'aurai besoin de transferer des données entre OS et XP.
Est ce que l'instal de Vista a posé moins de pbs a ceux qui l'on choisi ?


----------



## Exxon (22 Novembre 2007)

Anouchkange a dit:


> Je prefererais ne pas enlever la partition de 200 Mo tant qu'il n'y a pas eu vraiment d'infos sur son utilité puisqu'apparament les avis sont tres partagés sur le forum.
> Et je preferais formater en Fat 32 car j'aurai besoin de transferer des données entre OS et XP.
> Est ce que l'instal de Vista a posé moins de pbs a ceux qui l'on choisi ?



C'est clair on a déja dit plusieurs fois qu'il ne fallait pas supprimer cette partition de 200Mo

Perso je ne l'ai pas supprimer et tout marche de mon coté.


----------



## Anouchkange (22 Novembre 2007)

Et tout a marché du premier coup ? Tu n'as pas eu les messages d'erreur ?


----------



## cronos6 (22 Novembre 2007)

c'est un problème matériel car une personne nous a donner son exemple, elle a installer 15 machine et une seul avait le problème que l'on rencontre.

C'est pour ça que pour certain ça fonctionne et d'autre non.
Mais je suppose qu'une petite mise à jour de bootcamp ou léopard devrait arranger les choses. 

Car le confli vient de la partition de 200mo (bien que pour certain il ne faille pas la supprimer).


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Novembre 2007)

cronos6 a dit:


> MA QUESTION EST LA SUIVANTE :
> 
> - le problème n'étant pas résolvable, est-il possible de choisir la partition de démarage en ligne de commande, ce qui me permettrait de lancer MACOS par défaut.
> 
> ...



T'as lu la FAQ ? :mouais:


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Novembre 2007)

Anouchkange a dit:


> Bon je viens de proceder à l'installation et ça a l'air de marcher.
> Donc je voudrais récapituler ma procedure car je pense que malgré que certains l'aient expliqué avant ce n'était pas clair en tous cas je n'avais pas bien compris jusqu'à ce qu'un ami m'explique.
> - Lancer assistant bootcamp et partionner
> - Mettre le cd d'instal d'XP et lancer l'installation
> ...



Si tu imprimes le guide d'installation de bootcamp et que tu le suis à la lettre avec une installation propre et un disque contenant une seule partition (OS X) tu n'auras aucun problème. Généralement sur Mac c'est l'inverse des PC, les problèmes arrivent lorsqu'on essaie de bidouiller et faire les choses à sa sauce.


----------



## cronos6 (22 Novembre 2007)

tu ne fais pas avancer les choses.

Ce que tu cites, on l'a tous fait et ça ne fonctionne pas pour certain (bien sur qu'on a qu'une seul partition).


----------



## Macounette (22 Novembre 2007)

Ben moi je n'ai fait rien de plus ni rien de moins que ce qui est indiqué sur le guide de Bootcamp et tout a fonctionné à merveille :
- définir une partition de 32 go avec Bootcamp
- redémarrer avec le CD Windows XP SP2
- reformater la partition en question (elle est bien indiquée en tant que "BOOTCAMP") en FAT32, et *ne pas toucher au reste*;
- installer Windows
- rebooter
- finaliser l'installation et les réglages
- insérer le disque de Leopard pour installer les drivers
- reboot
- ... et _roullahmapoullah_.


----------



## cronos6 (22 Novembre 2007)

Je suis d'accord et c'est bien ce qu'on a fait  

Mais sur certaine machine ça ne passe pas


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2007)

cronos6 a dit:


> tu ne fais pas avancer les choses.
> 
> Ce que tu cites, on l'a tous fait et ça ne fonctionne pas pour certain (bien sur qu'on a qu'une seul partition).



Et ça c'est ce qui est indiqué dans le guide certainement et pas de la bidouille  



cronos6 a dit:


> je pense que ça vient de la partition de 200mo.
> 
> - Reboot ton mac avec le cd de windows.
> - supprime la partition de 200mo
> ...



Le problème de hal.dll intervient généralement lorsqu'on supprime la partition pour Windows créée avec Bootcamp depuis l'installation de Windows ou parfois avec des versions pirates.


----------



## cronos6 (23 Novembre 2007)

le problème c'est avant le hal.dll, lorsqu'on laisse le partition de bootcamp.

nous avons un joli "err.disk" (qqch comme ça).


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2007)

cronos6 a dit:


> le problème c'est avant le hal.dll, lorsqu'on laisse le partition de bootcamp.
> 
> nous avons un joli "err.disk" (qqch comme ça).




Il vient d'où ton CD d'XP ? Version du Service Pack ?


----------



## cronos6 (23 Novembre 2007)

vivi service pack 2


----------



## DoudzZ (24 Novembre 2007)

J'ai une petite question, je viens d'installer windows xp sur mon mac pas de soucis, mais pour les pilotes vous dites de mettre le cd de léopard pour les installer, c'est pas tres claire pour moi :/

Il faut mettre le cd lorsqu'on est sous windows ou sous os x ?

Si c'est sous os x, c'est le dossier "Optionnal instals" ?

Si vous pouviez décrire l'étape pour les pilotes ça serait génial 
Merci d'avance
*
Edit : Je n'ai rien dit, c'est sous Windows... quel idiot xD*


----------



## cronos6 (24 Novembre 2007)

quand tu installes des pilotes, c'est toujours sur l'os qui reçoit les pilotes, donc pour ton cas tu insères le cd de léopard sous xp


----------



## x-man (27 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le même probleme (Err. Disque, hal.dll). 

N'ayant pas le dvd sp2 de windows, je l'ai créé avec nlite, depuis mon dvd sp1 et la mise à jour sp2.
J'ai l'impression que tout viens de là. Sans dvd original sp2, pas de windows sur léo.
Mais j'ai pas envie de racheter windows alors que je l'ai déjà, donc si vous avez une solution...

PS : je n'ai pas instalé de correctif sur le dvd, juste le sp2.

PPS : Si quelqu'un à réussi l'instale, sur léopard, avec un dvd créé avec nlite, qu'il se fasse connaitre svp.


----------



## barlos (27 Novembre 2007)

je te rassure, j'ai la meme erreur a l'install, et pourtant j'ai un windows xp sp2 "oem" tous ce qu'il y a de plus "normal".

avec vista, aucun problème a l'install. ce qui ne m'arrange pas, vu le peu que je me sert de windows sur mon mbp, et la place que prend vista sur la partition  .


----------



## lesfelinsblanc (28 Novembre 2007)

Alors pour le probleme de hal.dll, je sais pas si ca  a été résolu mais en tous les cas il faut redém avec son disque d'install, mais sur la partition 
XP fraichement dispo

Ensuite choisir "console de ..." qui n'est un choix possible que si le CD d'install est inséré

Enfin faites une rapide recherche et vous trouverez les commandes à taper pour recouvrer une liste de systèmes Windows opérationnels


--------

J'en profite pour poser ma question :
Est il possible de repartitionner ma partition OSX Tiger pour y installer OSX 10.5 ?
Comme vous l'avez peut etre compris, j'ai une partition OSX 10.4, Win XP et je voudrais creuser une partition OSX 10.5 (Leopard) dans le terrain deja occupé par les 2 autres...

Une idée? 
Merci


----------



## x-man (28 Novembre 2007)

lesfelinsblanc a dit:


> Alors pour le probleme de hal.dll, je sais pas si ca  a été résolu mais en tous les cas il faut redém avec son disque d'install, mais sur la partition
> XP fraichement dispo
> 
> Ensuite choisir "console de ..." qui n'est un choix possible que si le CD d'install est inséré
> ...



J'ai rien compris :mouais:...


----------



## meth13 (28 Novembre 2007)

salut a tous

mon install c est bien deroulé , mon soucis est au niveau wifi,ma carte est connectée manuellement a mon modem mais impossible d avoir internet,voir ma capture d ecran

quelqu un peut m aider???


----------



## Anouchkange (29 Novembre 2007)

Bon je me suis decidé après un grand nombre d'essais d'installations de XP par bootcamp (et tjr le meme err disque ou fichier endommagé ou manquant) à laisser tomber pour le moment et j'ai installé VMWare Fusion. J'en suis très contente cela dit au passage. Meme pour la 3D il ronronne comme un léopard 
Mais voilà le problème actuel, dès que j'allume mon iMac maintenant j'ai un message d'erreur me disant qu'il n'y a pas de disque bootable, etc et je suis obligée de demarrer constament en maintenant alt enfoncée pour choisir Macintosh HD (alors qu'il ne propose pas d'autres disques d'ailleurs...) et ds les préférences systèmes je ne vois egalement que lui (et demarrage en reseau). Comment solutionner ce problème ?


----------



## s_asr (1 Décembre 2007)

alors moi aussi j'ai eu le meme probleme que la pluspart d'entre vous, apres une clean installe de leopard, impossible d'installer xp : erreur disc ou hal.dll manquant.

moi, lors de l'insalle bootcamp, je choisie de partioner mon dd en 80 Go pour mac et le reste pour windows (j'ai un dd de 250Go)
sous l'installeur d'xp, je vois donc ma partion bootcamp de 150Go et une autre de 80 inconnue ( mac) ainsi qu'une petite de 200 Mo.
je selectionne la grande partiton d'xp, je la supprime ainsi que la petite de 200 mo, et je cree 3 partio de 50Go une xp, une autre vista et la derniere en sauvgarde aec mes backup complet pour le cas ou  

une fois le formatage en ntfs des 3 partiton, je vais sur c: et j'installe windows xp et sa a marche, bon certe il a redemarrer 5 fois pendant l'installe mais il a marche, vista a ete installer via daemon tool ( periode d'essai de 30 jours biensur  ) les 3 systeme fonctionne parfaitement, tous se passe plustot bien ( une pair de freeze pendant les update mais rien de grave).

voila comment j'ai fait, j'espere que ca pourra aider quelqu'un 
bonsoir a tous

config: imac core duo 1,87Ghz avec leopard, et maintenat xp et vista :rateau: 

bonne soire


----------



## cronos6 (1 Décembre 2007)

La méthode que tu as utilisé est une méthode de contournement, mais ce n'est pas une bonne méthode puisque tu dois supprimer la partition de 200mo.

L'inconvéniant de cette méthode c'est que tu ne peux plus booter sur la partition mac os par défaut.
L'avantage c'est qu'on arrive à installer xp.

peux tu me dire si dans les préférences, dans "startup disk" tu vois toute tes partition???

Car depuis que j'ai supprimé la partition bootcamp crée par mac os et que j'en ai crée une avec windows, je ne vois plus mes partitions.


----------



## s_asr (1 Décembre 2007)

oui parfaitement, je clique sur le carre gris de bootcamp dans ma zone de notification , j'ai l'option redemarrer sous os X sinon quand je vais dans le tableau bootcamp, jai bien ma partition os x et ma deuxieme partition windows


----------



## cronos6 (1 Décembre 2007)

tu n'as pas compris ma question, je ne t'ais pas demandé d'aller dans bootcamp, mais "startup disk" dans les préférences

deuxième image du poste 131 : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191645&page=7


----------



## s_asr (2 Décembre 2007)

Sous os x non il ne s'affiche pas; mais sous windows, il est parfaitement possible de configurer sur quel systeme demarer


----------



## cronos6 (2 Décembre 2007)

haaa là ça m'intéresse 

Pourrais tu me dire ce que je dois faire sous XP pour que ma partition MAC OS prime (parce que j'en ai marre de devoir appuyer sur "alt" à chaque démarrage)


----------



## s_asr (3 Décembre 2007)

tu va dans panneau de configuration, bootcamp puis la tu clique sur os x et la tu fait redemarrer.


----------



## emillaud (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour
J'ai le meme pb que vous tous, quelqu'un as trouve une solution qui marche tout le temps ou il faut attendre une maj de bootcamp peut etre un jour ?


----------



## s_asr (3 Décembre 2007)

ben la soluce que j'ai donner marche tres bien pour le moment,
suppression de la partoche de 200 mo puis installe windows.


----------



## emillaud (3 Décembre 2007)

je sais mais quel est le risque ?(plantage, perte de macosX) ?


----------



## emillaud (3 Décembre 2007)

a quoi cette partition ?


----------



## cronos6 (3 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, maintenant je peux démarrer mon mac sans appuyer à chaque fois sur "alt"  ^^

C'est vrai que le point négatif dans cette méthode, c'est la suppression de la partition de 200mo qui sert pour le firmware (si je ne dit pas de bétise).

Mais certain disent qu'après supression, la partition revient. Pour le vérifier, il faudrait booter sur le cd de XP et voir si elle est réapparu.
Si c'est le cas, on pourra dire qu'il s'agit d'une méthode fiable.


----------



## Anouchkange (4 Décembre 2007)

Oui mais moi comme l'installation d'XP a échoué (je n'ai pas voulu essayer de solutions de contournement) je ne peux pas aller defirnir le disque de demarrage ds les options windows, je ne pourrai le faire que du mac mais sur le mac je ne vois deja que celle de OS X... donc j'en suis tjr à l'allumage avec la touche alt snif


----------



## s_asr (4 Décembre 2007)

techniquement, la partition de 200Mo doit bien servir a quelque chose mais honnetement, depuis qu'l est possible de booter sous xp ( je parle de la premere methode dite "a l'arrache") j'ai bien du effacer la partition de 200 Mo 4 ou 5 fois ( pour des installe qui marchais pas et meme "juste pour voire") et encore aujourd'hui, si je boot sur le cd de xp, elle est encore et tjs la.

je ne l'expliqe pas mais elle se revcréé tout le temps; d'ailleur il est impossible de la formater en ntfs ou fat32, elle restera en espace non partioner; ou d'y mettre quelque chose dessus, elle est la c'est tout.

anouchkange , quand tu est sous os X, dans preference systeme>demarrage, cliqe sur os X et fait redemarrer.
normalement il devrait booter automatiquement sur os x


----------



## steiner (15 Décembre 2007)

Mise en garde contre cette méthode :
Moi j'ai perdu ma partition OS X ...
Après un reboot ma partition OS X est devenue une partition FAT ... erreur de ma part ou problème de la méthode, je n'en sais rien. Toujours est-il que je vous conseille de faire attention. Mais avec tout ca j'ai toujours pas réussi à installer XP :s


----------



## steiner (20 Décembre 2007)

- UP -
Toujours pas de solution à ce problème  ? 
J'ai vraiment envie d'essayer need for speed pro street moi 
Merci d'avance et désolé pour le up


----------



## moonwalk9r (20 Décembre 2007)

Il y  à surement quelqu'un sur le forum qui habite pas loin de chez toi qui pourrait te faire ça  pourquoi ne pas essayer dans la section rendez vous ?


----------



## jerem(y) (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Après de longues heures de galère avec Bootcamp, j'ai décidé de trouver une autre méthode.
Celle-ci utilise rEFIt, elle très simple à mettre en oeuvre, elle propose un vrai menu de démarage à l'allumage et permet même en prime d'installer Ubuntu 7.10, qui fonctionne à merveille sur mon iMac (hormis le wifi pour l'instant). Autre avantage, pas besoin de supprimer la partition EFI.

Juste une petite chose si vous installez Linux, à la dernière fenêtre de l'installation, pensez à cliquer sur "avancé", et remplacer hd(0) par /dev/sda3 (la partition Linux et pas tout le disque) pour le lanceur Grub (ne pas tenir compte des lignes en terminal du tutoriel, elles ne sont pas nécessaires si vous pensez bien à cliquer sur "avancé"). Mais l'étape Linux n'est pas obligatoire pour cette methode, vous pouvez simplement l'utiliser pour Windows XP.

http://endlessparadigm.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=4842

Enjoy


----------



## steiner (22 Décembre 2007)

Oué j'y avais pensé mais bon c'est qd même grave de devoir utiliser rEFIT alors qu'on a bootcamp en version finale quoi ...
Fin bref si personne d'autre a une solution avec bootcamp je tenterai ca apres mes examens 
Merci
A toute


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Décembre 2007)

Oui en fin en gros, Bootcamp est beaucoup moins convivial que RefiT pour le choix des OS et puis à part créer une partition, il ne sert pas à grand chose d'autre... Les drivers Bootcamp fonctionnent très bien avec la méthode RefiT, et çà t'évitera de perdre du temps, précieux en période d'examens


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2007)

Le problème ne vient pas de Bootcamp mais de Windows. Beaucoup d'utilisateurs de PC y sont également confrontés.
Une solution (en anglais):

http://www.hardmac.com/news/2006-05-30/#5556

Laisser faire Bootcamp et l'installeur de Windows, ne pas toucher aux partitions crées.


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Décembre 2007)

J'ai à peu près tout essayé avec Bootcamp, mais si tu veux une partition NTFS et/ou une petite partition FAT32, tu ne peux pas y arriver avec Bootcamp puisque que l'instalateur de windows va foncer sans reformater la partition "à sa sauce", le système de gestion des partitions Windows est une catastrophe, nous sommes d'accord. Mais, en l'occurence c'est bien Mac OS dans ce cas qui n'est pas capable de contraindre l'installateur Windows à reformater la partition, (et dans ce cas, erreur hal.dll, ou erreur disque, même sans suppression de la partition).
Au contraire Gparted, lui, est capable de contraindre windows a reformater la partion créé en ne formatant pas la partition dédiée à Windows. L'idée est plutôt simple et Apple pourrait l'intégrer très facilement à Bootcamp...


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2007)

Pardon ? J'ai installé Windows avec Bootcamp sur 4 Mac sans aucun problème et sans utiliser autre chose que Bootcamp.


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Décembre 2007)

Avec Leopard et une partition 8 Go ? Quel Mac, un iMAc Alu ? Avec quel type de cd windows ?


----------



## Frodon (22 Décembre 2007)

Ne supprimez pas la petite partition EFI de 200 Mo!!! 

Elle est nécessaire pour les mises à jour du logiciel interne de votre ordinateur (autrement appelé "Firmware" ou "EFI"). 

Sans cette partition, les mises à jour de ce logiciel interne seront impossible, et vous aurez une belle erreur "An unexpected error occurred (0). Your firmware can not be updated".

Et en prime, ensuite, vous ne pourrez plus arreter ou redémarrer Mac OS X proprement (tant que la mise à jour de l'EFI essai veinement de s'effectuer), il se bloquera.

Si vous avez déjà supprimé cette partition, la seule solution est de tout réinstaller en repartitionnant (faire attention à bien utiliser le schéma de partition GUID) et en reformattant.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2007)

jerem(y) a dit:


> Avec Leopard et une partition 8 Go ? Quel Mac, un iMAc Alu ? Avec quel type de cd windows ?



4 iMac Alu 24" au boulot (et j'oubliais mon Macbook Pro). Windows XP SP2. Partitions de 60 Go NTFS sur les iMac, 20Go sur mon MacBook.


----------



## jerem(y) (22 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement avec XP home, j'ai pu le faire, mais pas avec XP pro et en plus cela dépend du CD d'instal (coffret, OEM, version optimisée...).
Le problème c'est que Windows selon les cas ne propose pas toujours de reformater la partition en question.

Pour la partition EFI, c'est certain il ne faut pas y toucher! Mais je comprends que certains aient eu recours à cette méthode, puisque windows ne sachant gérer que trois partitions, c'était la seule solution pour pouvoir booter sur la partition windows sans erreur hal.dll.
C'est pour ce cas de figure que l'utilisation de Gparted est indispensable.
Si pour certains, tout roule, il y a de nombreuse personnes qui ne peuvent pas utiliser bootcamp, c'est à ces personnes que cette méthode alternative s'adresse  (et aussi pour le triple boot, ou les gens ne souhaitant passer leur temps à appuyer sur alt au démarrage )


----------



## steiner (22 Décembre 2007)

T'inquiètes je connais rEFIT, j'avais fait un triple boot : os x, ubuntu, win xp avant.
Mais bon je trouve ca dommage d'avoir des soucis avec la version finale de Bootcamp alors qu'en version beta ca roulait impec.
Fin en ce qui me concerne ca attendra la fin des exams car si j'install windows c'est uniquement pour tester need for speed pro street lol :d et pendant les examens c'est pas vraiment le bon moment


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Ne supprimez pas la petite partition EFI de 200 Mo!!!
> 
> Elle est nécessaire pour les mises à jour du logiciel interne de votre ordinateur (autrement appelé "Firmware" ou "EFI").
> 
> ...



non c'est pas aussi grave que ça, mais ça peut vous causer quelques problèmes quand même !  

j'ai eu le coup, et c'est pas vraiment drôle, je vous explique

ce satané bootcamp ne marchant pas, j'ai essayé tout ce qui était possible et j'en suis arrivé à supprimer cette partition (voir mon post plus haut)

windows s'est bien installé, mais lorsqu'il a fallu le virer, j'ai simplement supprimer la partition ntfs et réagrandi la partoche osx avec l'utilitaire disque de Leopard qui permet de faire tout ça à chaud.

Mais j'avais oublié une chose, la partition de 200 mb ayant disparu, dès qu'on touche à la table de partitions, on recrée cette petite partition en début de disque, et du coup toutes les partition changent.

après avoir redémarré, plus rien, plus d'osx bootable, juste un disque reconnu par rien du tout, du coup perdu plein de données et du tout réinstaller, le bonheur   (ni data rescue 2 ni diskwarrior n'ont marché )

voilà, si ça peut servir à d'autres


----------



## jpb2b (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi le problème de l'erreur disque après l'installation de Windows. 
Chez moi aussi ca marchait nickel sur Tiger.
Je voudrais essayer les solutions signalées dans les posts au dessus à partir de Refit ou de Gparted. Mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre. 
Quand avec Refit ou Gparted je touche à la partition réalisée par Bootcamp, et qu'ensuite je veux réinstaller XP, celui ci ne voit plus que la totalité du DD (comme si il n'était plus partionné) et il demande la permission de s'y installer sur la totalité du DD et donc écraser OSX.... 
Donc je galere dans les options de refit ou Gparted. 

Si quelqu'un peut me donner une solution ...

Merci


----------



## ghostender (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir!!!!
alors moi aussi j'ai le problème du message erreur disc machin truc miche.......:rateau::rateau::rateau:
bref mais que sur le macbook pro, sur le mac pro c'est.....euh différent.
Pour être plus précis sur le mac pro, une fois que j'ai lancer le CD d'install de XP Pro SP2 je reste bloqué juste après le long et chiant chargement des composant de l'ordinateur. "Appuyer sur ENTRER pour continuer" mais le problème c'est que mon clavier me répond pas (j'en ai au moins 5 et je les ai tous essayer, mais rien). Dans ma vie j'ai dû installer au moins une bonne centaine de fois Windows (entre Windows ME (le plus  )et XP, et sans oublié Vista), et ben j'ai jamais été aussi embêté (pour rester poli ).
donc la je suis perdu, mais je continue mes test nucléaire :rateau::rateau: 
Allez bonne soirée, là je suis crevé :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Janvier 2008)

Ah les joies de Windows 

P.S: Joli le matos dans la signature


----------



## kyto2toulouse (4 Janvier 2008)

slt tt le monde pour ma part,tout marche nikel chrome je penser pas que ca serai aussi simple...ma config macbook pro 17 pouce  intel leopard  acheter hier lol...
bon je commence 
qu'en votre windows est installer vous pouvez pas ejecter le cd de windows pour mettre le cd de leopard...ce qu'il faut faire cet retourné sur leopard ,ejecter le cd de windaude et mettre le cd le leopard a partir de la reboot pour passer sur windows 
quand cet fait allez sur le poste de travail  et vous verez boot camp juste en dessous du DD c: 
cliqué sur bootcamp et il fait le reste 
je suis trop content je joue a CSS je monte en FPS plus de 200 command and conquer mache magnifiquement
voili voilou...........................


----------



## yaya1201 (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis l'heureux posseseur d'un mac depuis peu.
Ayant qqe logiciel sur pc, il faut absolument que j'installe windows.
J'ai une version de xp sp1, je viens de creer un cd xp sp2 avec nlite.
J'aimerais juste une confirmation que cela va fonctionner avec boot camp.
Merci


----------



## maverick1984 (5 Janvier 2008)

yaya1201 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Je suis l'heureux posseseur d'un mac depuis peu.
> Ayant qqe logiciel sur pc, il faut absolument que j'installe windows.
> J'ai une version de xp sp1, je viens de creer un cd xp sp2 avec nlite.
> ...



confirmation impossible, il faut t'en remette à ta bonne étoile


----------



## yaya1201 (5 Janvier 2008)

En fait j'avais un Dell avec un service pack1. J en ai fait une copie avec nlite pour mettre le sp2. Pensez vous que cela va marcher avec bootcamp??
Qqun l'a déja fait??
Merci


----------



## yaya1201 (5 Janvier 2008)

Mon voisin me propose de me preter ca version sp2 (qui est originale et qu'il a deja instalé sur son poste). Vou pensez que cela peut marcher??
Désolé de toute ces questions mais je suis novice.
Encore merci


----------



## Toumak (5 Janvier 2008)

ça devrait marcher
mais évite de parler de version trafiquées ou prètées ici


----------



## Liyad (5 Janvier 2008)

Avec Leopard, ne pas utiliser de partition FAT 32 sous peine d'avoir err.disque. En NTFS, aucun soucis


----------



## mac-aïoli (5 Janvier 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Avec Leopard, ne pas utiliser de partition FAT 32 sous peine d'avoir err.disque. En NTFS, aucun soucis



Oui, encore faut-il que l'installateur de Windows propose l'option de reformater en NTFS la partition Bootcamp ! Ce n'est pas le cas chez moi. C'était possible avec TIGER !
Espérons que Cupertino nous propose une mise à jour de Bootcamp sous peu (avec la 10.5.2 ça serait bien).
Personnellement j'ai renoncé pour l'instant.


----------



## Skyxcube (5 Janvier 2008)

kyto2toulouse a dit:


> qu'en votre windows est installer vous pouvez pas ejecter le cd de windows pour mettre le cd de leopard...ce qu'il faut faire cet retourné sur leopard ,ejecter le cd de windaude et mettre le cd le leopard a partir de la reboot pour passer sur windows
> quand cet fait allez sur le poste de travail  et vous verez boot camp juste en dessous du DD c:



Ou clique droit sur le CD de XP dans le Poste de travail, et "Ejecter"... Aussi simple que ça...


----------



## Skyxcube (5 Janvier 2008)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> Oui, encore faut-il que l'installateur de Windows propose l'option de reformater en NTFS la partition Bootcamp ! Ce n'est pas le cas chez moi. C'était possible avec TIGER !
> Espérons que Cupertino nous propose une mise à jour de Bootcamp sous peu (avec la 10.5.2 ça serait bien).
> Personnellement j'ai renoncé pour l'instant.



Ah les Mac-users, il faut la supprimer avant de la recréer en NTFS (ou FAT32 d'ailleurs). Touches S et C.


----------



## dbr22 (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour , 
Sur le site j'ai vu qu'il etait question de  CD windows XP " 32 bits " et de CD windows XP " 64 bits 
excusez mon mon ignorance , qqu'un veut-il m'expliquer la difference ? 

sur mon CD qui est pourtant officiel je n'ai que les indications suivantes :

"  windows XP  home edition  edition familiale
inclut le service Pack 2  version 2002
puis le n° Product Key _ _ _   "

il n'y est pas question de 32 ou 64 bits  ?  ?  

Merci de m'eclairer


----------



## Tarul (12 Janvier 2008)

dbr22 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> Sur le site j'ai vu qu'il etait question de  CD windows XP " 32 bits " et de CD windows XP " 64 bits
> excusez mon mon ignorance , qqu'un veut-il m'expliquer la difference ?
> 
> ...



La différence entre les deux, est que l'édition 64 bits gère pleinement les processeurs 64 bits. Sur mac, tous les processeurs des machine actuelle (sauf peut être le mini) sont dual core et 64 bits.

Mais Bootcamp (et les pilotes windows)  ne gère pas les 64 bits pour l'installation d'un windows 64 bits.

Pour bootcamp, le windows qu'il faut est un windows 32 bits.

Si je me souvient bien, il n'y a pas de windows XP 64 bits en édition familliale. Celle-ci n'existe que pour la version Pro. c'est pour cela que cela n'est pas précisé.


----------



## dbr22 (12 Janvier 2008)

ah ok    merci  je vois deja mieux
mais sur le plan " culture generale "  peux-tu me preciser ce que un processeur  64 bits  fait de plus ou de mieux qu'un processeur  32 bits ?
je suis un peu lourd , hein !


----------



## jps38 (12 Janvier 2008)

Exxon a dit:


> Est ce que les personnes qui avaient des problèmes ont essayé la "méthode" que j'ai proposé ci dessus?
> (C'est juste pour savoir si de mon coté c'est un coup de chance ou une solution envisageable).
> De plus est ce que qq a reussi à installer Win XP via bootcamp en formatant la partition en FAT 32?
> 
> Merci




J'y suis parvenu, mais il a fallu que j'utilise mon ancien clavier pour lancer l'installation de Windows.
En effet, la touche "entrée" du clavier de mon iMac alu était totalement inopérante... Comme d'ailleurs les autres touches du clavier.​


----------



## Tarul (13 Janvier 2008)

dbr22 a dit:


> ah ok    merci  je vois deja mieux
> mais sur le plan " culture generale "  peux-tu me preciser ce que un processeur  64 bits  fait de plus ou de mieux qu'un processeur  32 bits ?
> je suis un peu lourd , hein !



La seule différence notable se trouve au niveau de l'adressage de la mémoire vive. En 64 bits, tu peux.

On s'éloigne du sujet, et wikipedia t'expliquera mieux que moi ce genre de chose. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processeur_64_bits

fin du hors sujet.
Merci de rester maintenant sur le sujet de ce fil.


----------



## fgcom (14 Janvier 2008)

Exxon a dit:


> Est ce que les personnes qui avaient des problèmes ont essayé la "méthode" que j'ai proposé ci dessus?
> (C'est juste pour savoir si de mon coté c'est un coup de chance ou une solution envisageable).
> De plus est ce que qq a reussi à installer Win XP via bootcamp en formatant la partition en FAT 32?
> 
> Merci



il semble que pour certains, tu ai eu un coup de chance... pour d'autre, ils ont réussi comme toi... moi par exemple, sur un imac tout neuf sous leopard à jour, pour installer xp sp2, j'ai tout essayé et jusqu'à présent, rien ne fonctionne...


----------



## fgcom (14 Janvier 2008)

Oh joie ! Après plusieurs essais, j'ai testé la méthode décrite par exxon et ça marche nickel sous leopard pour installer win xp sp2 toutes versions; bonne install à tous et merci des tuyaux


----------



## lhk_2008 (14 Janvier 2008)

primo: le probl ne s'est pas posé pas avec vista pour moi, mais j'aime pas ce systeme pour le moment

le prob de hal.dll manquant est dû à la configuration de boot.ini erronée.
voila ce qu'il faut faire.

1:executer bootcamp leopard, puis partitioner le disque dur selon votre choix
moi 110 por mac et 50go pour pc
2:apres le message de hal.dll redemarrer avec un cd qui puisse reconnaitre les disques dur sata donc la partition pc, tel que hirren's boot ou autre.
3:editer le fichier boo.ini et changer partition(3) par partition(2), si vous avec une autre valeur exemple partition(2) mettez partition(1) etc (valeur-1) car la partition 200mo existante lui fraude les reglages à xp.
4:redemmarer via le dique pc et l'installation de xp continue
la fin vous la connaissez tous​


----------



## maclyr (14 Janvier 2008)

bonjour a tous 
je dit peut etre une betise mais imagine que tu detient une version de windaube d'une une seule license  ....(que ne l'on peut instaler qu'une fois seulement)


----------



## b-ko (15 Janvier 2008)

lhk_2008 a dit:


> primo: le probl ne s'est pas posé pas avec vista pour moi, mais j'aime pas ce systeme pour le moment
> 
> le prob de hal.dll manquant est dû à la configuration de boot.ini erronée.
> voila ce qu'il faut faire.
> ...



Merci pour l'info, je viens de tester (avec Ultimate boot cd car j'avais un message d'erreur avec hiren's)...je sens que ça progresse : je n'ai plus d'erreur hal.dll.

Par contre j'ai un ecran bleu quand windows se lance avec comme message UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME. J'ai essayer par la console de récupération de faire un fixmbr et fixboot mais le problème persiste...


----------



## lhk_2008 (15 Janvier 2008)

parfait, tu es sur la bonne voie
je doit te dire que si tuas ce message, tu n'as qu'à faire ceci:
1: aller su leopard, puis bootcamp
2: effacer la partition windows cad rendre le d dur entierement mac
3: refaire la partition avec bootcamp puis installer windows
 cette fois il ne se bloquera jamais

tu n'auras pas à editer le fichier boot.ini car d'apres ce que g compris ça été memorisé sur la partition 200MO

bonne chance et tiens moi au courant​


----------



## b-ko (15 Janvier 2008)

Alors j'ai éditer et modifier le boot.ini. 
Retour sur Léopard. 
J'enlève la partition avec bootcamp, j'en recréé une. 
La il me demande de redémarrer pour reinstaller windows; ce que je fait.
Après redémarage sur le CD de win, je supprime la partition pour la reformater. Puis je lance l'instal... puis l'ordi redémarre...et bim rebelote : hal.dll. Donc le boot.ini a été remodifier pendant l'instal.
La je bloque...


----------



## lhk_2008 (15 Janvier 2008)

salut
peux tu me donner ta configue.
aussi ton fichier boot.ini, à quoi ressemble-il???


la mienne c  un MacBook 2.2Ghz/160/2Go​


----------



## lhk_2008 (15 Janvier 2008)

autre chose 
 sur bootcamp tu dois eliminer la partition woindows, quiter bootcamp, puis le relancer pour la creation de la nouvelle​


----------



## b-ko (15 Janvier 2008)

Alors pour ma config :

Imac Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz,1 Go de mémoire, Disque dur de 500 Go SuperDrive double couche 8x, ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO avec 256 Mo


et pour le boot.ini après modif de partition:

[boot loader]
timeout=1
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows Xp Professionnel" /noexecute=optin /fasdetect

je vais tester desuite en redémarant bootcamp entre le moment ou je supprime la partition et ou je lance l'instal parceque j'avais tout fait d'un coup. 

EDIT : en fait non bootcamp doit obligatoirement être redémaré apres la supression de la partition...

Merci de ton aide


----------



## lhk_2008 (15 Janvier 2008)

salut à tous,
come le monde pc est trop confronté aux virus, vaut mieux prendre une precaution
elle est rapide est vous evitera par la suite de reinstaller xp, surmonter le hal.dll, les aplications, antivirus etc
voila, une fois tt est fait,
*aller sur leopard, et telecharger winclone (it's free)
http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/downloadbutton.png
*creer une image de votre partition pc (ntfs ou fat32), (outitaire de disque ne le permet  pas)
* graver l'image sur un dvd si vous voulez l'utiliser sur un autre mac.

moi g fait la restauration sur un autre macbook et ça a marché
g juste dû:

creer la partition pc avec bootcamp
restaurer avec winclone l'image du dvd creé
reinstaller les drivers apres le boot definitif de xp

j'espere que ça servira pour vous aussi
CIAO
​


----------



## lhk_2008 (15 Janvier 2008)

pardon 
voila le bon lien
http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone​


----------



## lhk_2008 (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut

Faire ce qui suit et ça fonctionnera garanti.........car je viens de le faire sur un autre macbook et ça s'est tres bien deroulé

1.apres ton nouveau message d'erreur, redemarre Mac et restaure ton volume mac
2.relance bootcamp et cree une partition de 50go puis lances l'installation d'xp
3.vous serez ramené pendant l'instalation à choisir entre ces partitions:

-partition 200Mo
-partion Mac
-partition 123Mo
-partition 50Mo

4.n'efface rien du tout et choisis partition 50Mo
5.à ce moment il y a un autre choix à faire:

-ntfs rapide
-ntfs
-fat32 rapide
-fat32
-laisser la partition telle qu'elle est

moi g choisis ntfs rapide
il me damande d'appuiyer sur f pour formater. et ça part.......

au redemarrage il n'y a aucun message qui sort 

bonne chance b-ko

et penses apres à faire un clonage de ta partition, comme ça tu restaureras rapidement ton Pc, g indiqué la methode avant ce message

​


----------



## b-ko (15 Janvier 2008)

J'essaie ce soir et je te tiens au courant. Est-ce que le macbook sur lequel tu as essayé cette manip avait le même problème ?
Merci


----------



## sendesa (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

Pour moi tout c est bien passe pour l install de xp sp2 

Mais Je n arrive pas a installer les drivers car quand je met le dvd de leopard mon lecteur vois un dvd vierge

Avez vous une explication ou même une astuce serais la bienvenue!!!


----------



## lhk_2008 (16 Janvier 2008)

oui le meme message d'erreur.

tu sais la solution est encore plus simple (ça a marché pour moi).g commencé à 0,tout formaté, installé leopard puis:

*partitionner le disque avec bootcamp
*redemarrer
*effacer la partition avec bootcamp puis relançant le programe, creer le 2 prtitions une   deuxieme foix, puis lancer l'instalation de xp

si on suit les autres etapes decrites precedement vous aurez votre xp sans aucun hal.dll

........................................................................................................................................

pour le dvd qui ne s'affiche pas sur xp: essaie de le mettre sue un pc normal, copier la partie pc du dvd sur une clé usb (400 Mo) ou sur un CD puis installer à partir de cette nouvelle source.

moi j'avais telechargé sur www.Mininova.org  un torrent bootcampleopard.iso de 400 Mo environ, c très util.

Bonne chance     ​


----------



## b-ko (16 Janvier 2008)

Fiouuuuu, ça me rend fou....
je suis à la lettre tout ce que tu me dit mais NON !!! toujours pas.

Par contre j'ai une question suite à ton message d'hier au point 4.
Arrivé à cette étape j'ai le choix entre supprimer une partition (appuyer sur S), creer une partition dans l'espace libre (celle de 128MO, appuyer sur C), ou installer win sur la partition (appuyer sur entrée).
Si j'installe win sans rien supprimer, je vais avoir erreur disque.
Si je supprime la partition pour la reformater je vais avoir hal.dll
J'utilise XP pro SP2....peut-être que la version est importante...

Quant au reformatage complet...je vais pas pouvoir car je ne peux pas stocker les données que j'ai copié sur mon mac


----------



## lhk_2008 (16 Janvier 2008)

Ton probleme est derement à ce stade là!!

sois sur 
1.d'avoir repartitioné le mac, redamarré, restauré la partition Mac, repartitionné la 2eme fois.
2.d'avoir au stade ou tu t'est bloqué, une partition 125Mo
3.au dessous de cette partition tu devrais avoir une partition qui a comme taille la veleur que tu as donné via bootcamp( tu trouvras aussi le nom bootcamp ecrit).
4.apres il ne faut pas choisir laisser la prtition telle qu'elle, par contre il faut faire un formatage rapide par exemple
5.il te demandera d'appuiller sur F pour formater et voila.

C testé sur 3 MAC differents, et ça passe du premier coup

Bonne chance encore​


----------



## xarof (18 Janvier 2008)

salut

je suis à la lettre tes procédures afin d'installer xp sur mon macbook, mais je n'y arrive pas.

- faut il un version familiale ou pro de windows ?


Pour ma part, j'ai un macbook 2ghz , 2go ,  windows XP SP2 pro

peux tu m'en dire un peu plus..........merci d'avance

P.S : je suis dans le même cas que " b-ko "


----------



## lhk_2008 (18 Janvier 2008)

voila la methode la plus facile pour installer xp en utilisant bootcamp leopard:

1. lancer bootcamp et partitionner votre disque
2. Redemarrer
3. relancer bootcamp, restaurer la prtition Mac entiere
4. relancer bootcamp et repartitionner le disque dur 
5. Cd xp SP2 et lancer l'installation
6. au cours de l'installation vous aurez à choisir oû installer windows, voici les choix:
- partition 200 Mo
- partition MAC (inconnue) en GO
- partition 125 Mo 
- partition bootcamp en Go
n'effacer rien de rien et choisir partition bootcamp ( la derniere)
7. à ce moment il y a un autre choix à faire:

-ntfs rapide
-ntfs
-fat32 rapide
-fat32
-laisser la partition telle qu'elle est

il ne faut pas choisir laisser la partition telle qu'elle, par contre il faut faire un formatage rapide par exemple
8. il te demandera d'appuiller sur F pour formater et voila.
9. apres la fin de l'installation vous n'avez qu'à installer les drivers et proffiter des 2 systemes. 

​


----------



## lhk_2008 (18 Janvier 2008)

rectification: 

7. à ce moment il y a un autre choix à faire:

-ntfs rapide
-ntfs
-fat32 rapide
-fat32
-laisser la partition telle qu'elle est

il ne faut pas choisir laisser la partition telle qu'elle, par contre il faut faire un formatage ntfs rapide par exemple​


----------



## xarof (18 Janvier 2008)

*j'ai fais tout ça*

1. lancer bootcamp et partitionner votre disque
2. Redemarrer
3. relancer bootcamp, restaurer la prtition Mac entiere
4. relancer bootcamp et repartitionner le disque dur 
5. Cd xp SP2 et lancer l'installation

*A ce moment, j'ai mes partitions dont bootcamp. 
Je descends sur la partition bootcamp, j'ai uniquement comme choix : entrée=installation, S=suppression, ou Echap.

je ne peux pas faire autre chose. Donc soit je choisis "Entrée" et là après redémarrage j'ai " Erreur disc", ou je choisis "S=supprimer" avec formatage en NTFS (rapide) ntfs,fat32 rapide, fat32, mais je n'ai pas (laisser la partition telle qu'elle est*) *, et je me retouve avec le fameux Hall.dll

Faut il réinstaller Léopard ?
Faut il faire la mise à jour 10.5.1 ?

Merci encore de ta patience, je sais que ça à l'air un peu délire, mais là je ne comprends pas.
*


----------



## lhk_2008 (18 Janvier 2008)

*A ce moment, j'ai mes partitions dont bootcamp. 
Je descends sur la partition bootcamp, j'ai uniquement comme choix : entrée=installation, S=suppression, ou Echap.*

*si tu choisis entrée=installation, tu devrais avoir une autre fenetre qui te donne le choix de comment formater?*

*tu l'as oui ou non?*
*si tu l'as pas essaie d'uliliser un autre cd XP SP2*​ 


​


----------



## xarof (18 Janvier 2008)

non, je n'ai pas d'autres fenetres qui s'ouvrent me donnant le choix du formatage, au moment où j'appuie sur "entrée".

je vais essayer avec un autre xp

merci encore


----------



## lhk_2008 (18 Janvier 2008)

*Je descends sur la partition bootcamp, j'ai uniquement comme choix : entrée=installation, S=suppression, ou Echap.*​ 
*si tu choisis entrée=installation, tu n'as pas aussitot un autre ecran te permettant de faire le choix de formatage??*
*ntfs rapide*
*ntfs*
*fat32 rapide*
*fat32*
*laisser la prtition telle qu'elle en fat32*
*laisser la partition telle qu'elle en ntfs*


​


----------



## xarof (18 Janvier 2008)

non rien de tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

pareil alors que ca avait marché nikel sur un macbook pro et tiger


----------



## steiner (18 Janvier 2008)

Je me demande vraiment d'où vient ce bug. Sur mon iMac je n'ai pas eu le prob sous tiger, mais j'ai eu le prob avec Leopard ... 
La je vais recevoir un nouveau DD pour mon macbook (car je compte mettre un triboot dessus), il tourne aussi sous leo. Je vous dirai quoi


----------



## lhk_2008 (19 Janvier 2008)

les amis je ne vous raconte pas des salades, je suis sure de ce g ecrit, 
c pas un hasard, mais une operation que g repeté 5 fois fur des machines Mac intel Differentes
une des causes qui pourait etre c que g tjrs choisi la taille de 50 GO pour le PC 
est ce que ça peut etre la cause???


1. lancer bootcamp et partitionner votre disque
2. Redemarrer
3. relancer bootcamp, restaurer la prtition Mac entiere
4. relancer bootcamp et repartitionner le disque dur , (pc 50 Go)

tenez moi au courant
c​


----------



## lhk_2008 (19 Janvier 2008)

oui effectivement avec la version beta de bootcamp on etait tous contents.
ce qui est bizarre c que avant la fin de l'année 2007 , j'avais installé leopard puis windows avec bootcamp final, l'operation s'etait tres bien deroulée sans aucun hal.dll 
au mois de janvier exactement bootcamp 1.4 beta s'est arreté de fontionner sur tiger et bootcamp final a des beug come vous le constatez

l'autre chose bizarre c que l'installation de vista passe sans aucun probleme( 30 jour d'essai si tu ne l'active pas), est ce que microsoft a fait un accord avec apple pour luter contre le piratage?
​


----------



## Tarul (19 Janvier 2008)

lhk_2008 a dit:


> l'autre chose bizarre c que l'installation de vista passe sans aucun probleme( 30 jour d'essai si tu ne l'active pas), est ce que microsoft a fait un accord avec apple pour luter contre le piratage?
> ​


Bonjour,
Non, il n'y a pas d'accord entre les deux sociétés sur le sujet.
Pour avoir une partition de plus de 32 GO, il faut absolument prendre du NTFS, Windows ne gère pas autant d'espace avec du FAT 32.

Remarque en passant, merci de faire l'effort de ne pas écrire en SMS, cela devient pénible à lire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2008)

encore plus fort, depuis , j'ai ce gros soucis :
voir là


----------



## dbr22 (19 Janvier 2008)

si on choisit  de formater une partition en fat 32 je crois effectivement que cette partition doit etre inferieure a       32  Go   ( ou a la rigueur egale mais plutot inferieure )


----------



## xarof (20 Janvier 2008)

VICTOIRE !!!!!

ça y est, xp roule enfin sous mon macbook.

j'ai suivi la procédure de  " lhk_2008 " , puis j'ai changé ma version d'XP.

ps: pour plus d'infos = MP


----------



## Neptune025 (20 Janvier 2008)

Victoire pour moi aussi  Mon xp fonctionne sur mon imac, je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai suivis ce sujet et voilà comment c'est passé l'instal pour moi.

Creation de partition boot camp de 50 go, redemarage avec le cd xp, ensuite  j'ai suprimer la partition de 200 mo (le fameux pb hal.dll) ensuite j'ai suprimer la partition boot camp pis j'ai selection la partion de  50 go pour instaler xp, puis formater en ntfs reboot et  xp s'nstale seul voilà pour moi.


----------



## lhk_2008 (21 Janvier 2008)

felicitation pour tous,


c vrai qu'on peut installer xp en suprimant la partition 200Mo, mais il ya des incovenients:
on n'aura plus xp comme choix "demarrage"sur Mac, il faut soit apuiller sur alt au demarrage, soit de choisir la mac à partir du pc.
peut on mettre à jour notre mac apres la suppression de cette patition??​


----------



## rolweb (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour voila mon installation de xp sur Imac Bootcamp et Léopard.

Partition Bootcamp 12 Go 
Cd xp Home edition familliale

Installation xp : 

1) Insertion du cd xp l'installation se lance jusqu'a sur quelle partition voulez vous installer 
2) Partition Bootcamp ( formatage de la partition en fat 32 rapide )
3 ) L'installation se lance et pas de souci  Xp nickel.

Tout fonctionne sauf le son : Téléchargement des drivers Realtek sur le site.

J'ai testé avec plusieurs cd xp home et pas de souci avec cette méthode.

Je testerai avec un xp pro pour voir.

Pour ma part le partionnement direct sur la partition bootcamp ne fonctionne pas ni le formatage en Ntsf rapide.

Bon amusement


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

Moi ça n'a pas marché, du coup j'ai installé windows avec parallel et ça marche nikel !


----------



## maverick1984 (21 Janvier 2008)

malc a dit:


> Moi ça n'a pas marché, du coup j'ai installé windows avec parallel et ça marche nikel !



héhé moi aussi


----------



## Neptune025 (22 Janvier 2008)

Pour moi sa marche nikel, pour demarer sous windows j'appuie sur alt au debut, sinon pour mac  je laisse l'ordi demarer normalement!


----------



## maverick1984 (22 Janvier 2008)

Neptune025 a dit:


> Pour moi sa marche nikel, pour demarer sous windows j'appuie sur alt au debut, sinon pour mac  je laisse l'ordi demarer normalement!



Chez moi les 2 marchent en même temps, na  :bebe:


----------



## steiner (23 Janvier 2008)

Salut,
Comme tout le monde j'avais le problème hal.dll ...
J'ai essayé sans passer par bootcamp, uniquement avec rEFIT => même échec.

J'ai essayé la solution de lhk_2008 et ... c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste. Je suis juste déçu de pas avoir pu mettre la partoche en FAT32  fin on peut pas tout avoir.

Maintenant me reste à installer ubuntu. Je compte couper ma partition OS X et installer rEFIT, faire une maj des tables, installer ubuntu et prier pour que ca marche ^^

As tu déja testé le triboot lhk_2008 ?

En tout cas merci beaucoup. Je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi ta méthode marche, mais ca marche ...


----------



## steiner (23 Janvier 2008)

Bon ben voilà le fait de créer une nouvelle partoche casse tout 
fin windows boot plus :s y a l'écran ac le logo windows, puis un écran bleu genre grosse erreur qui dure même pas 1sec puis il boot sur mac os.

Donc en gros si quelqu'un à un système pour effectuer un triboot sur iMac intel et macbook je suis preneur


----------



## lhk_2008 (23 Janvier 2008)

non, juste 2 partitions.
Pour ne pas reinstaller Windwos, les Drivers, les application ETC .. à chaque fois que vous faites un essai, essayez de clonner la partition Windows avec ce logiciel:
*http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone*

-elle permet de creer une image exacte du pc sur votre disque MAC
-on peut alors changer la taille de la partition PC ( l'augmanter ou la diminuer) puis restaurer l'image su cette derniere. en utilisant utilitaires disque puis bootcamp et enfin winclone.
-bien sure graver cette image sur un dvd serait interessant! 


avec cette methode on peut aussi creer une troisieme partition pour la sauvegarde et l'echange de données:
-une fois l'image créée sue votre mac
-restaurez lz partition mac avec bootcamp
-lancez utilitaire de disque, et creez en plus ce la partition mac , 2 partitions "dos FAT"
-restaurez l'image creée avec winclone sur  la derniere partition.
-vous aurez à la fin leopard et windows qui tournent sans probleme et en bonus, un disque de donnée 

pour steiner:

cette methode pourait elle t'aider pour le triboot???​


----------



## steiner (24 Janvier 2008)

Ué ... fin ca se tente en tout cas ^^
Mais la ou je me pose une question c'est que si je clone ma partition Windows (format NTFS) et que je la restore apres sur une partition FAT32 car utilitaire de disque ne permet pas de créer une partoche NTFS, ca risque pas de poser un problème ? Ou alors lorsque l'on restore le disque ca restore le format de fichier ? (j'en sais vraiment rien :s)

Si ca pose un problème la question est alors : est-il possible d'installer windows en fat32 sur une partition de 50Go ^^ car à l'installation de windows seul du NTFS m'a été proposé :'(

Merci d'avance 

PS : la me reste 1 examen et demain après mon exam je pars à la Plagne  donc je testerai ca en rentrant  dans 1 semaines

et encore merci lhk_2008  le schmilblik progresse ^^


----------



## lhk_2008 (24 Janvier 2008)

de rien l'ami, c avec plaisir
non, si tu clone avec un format, on restause avec le meme format.
sinon, avec winclone peu importe le format qu'on prend , c avec le meme logiciel qu'on va restaurer.
au niveau du fontionnement sur une partition fat32 on ne peut pas enregistrer un fichier au dela de 4 Go( image iso ou dmg d'un dvd par exemple), mais avec ntfs oui.


bonnne chance ds l'exam et bon voyage​


----------



## steiner (24 Janvier 2008)

Ué c'est vrai que le fat32 se fait vieux ... mais tant que le NTFS ne sera pas bien géré (lecture/écriture) par mas oc 
Fin bref je vous tiendrai au jus


----------



## sebione (28 Janvier 2008)

bonjour a tous

je suis technicien dans un agence de pub où nous utilisons Boot Camp mais aussi VMWare.
J'ai en effet le même problème que vous même si j'ai réussi une installation.
Le problème reste pour moi difficile à contourner lorsqu'il s'agit de nouvelles machines livrées en os 10.5
car pour réussir mon install j'ai en fait migrer mon portable Mac Book Pro première génération sur lequel j'avais déjà installé un boot camp sous mon os 10.4 et j'ai, en fait, fait une mise à jour en os 10.5 sans désinstaller boot camp.

Je suis donc à la recherche d'une solution tout comme vous et semble avoir suivi le même chemin vers la solution.
En attendant pour ceux qui peuvent installer leur système en 10.4 et qui ont garder leur CD d'installation boot camp (qui ne semble plus être disponible sur le site d'Apple) il pourront peut être faire une mise a jour en 10.5

Bon courrage à tous.

PS : je suis la piste d'une installation d'un Win XP 32 bit sp2 avec boot camp, partition de 32 Go que je reformat en Fat 32 sur un mac Pro système 10.5 MAJ


----------



## gauvin69 (28 Janvier 2008)

bonjour a tous, 

aprés de nombreux teste j'ai enfin réussi a installer windows xp. C'est en formatant la partition en NTFS normalement (pas en rapide) que tout c'est bien passer.

mais voila mon probléme, je n'ai pas de son... que faire ? quel est le processeur sonor du mac. Je suis allez voir dans les preferences systéme mais je n'y ai rien vus qui pouvais m'aiguillé;

heeeelp

Gauvin
je ne suis pas un troll.


----------



## rolweb (28 Janvier 2008)

Salut pour le son as tu mis le cd de Léopard aprés installation xp  

Si oui et que sa fonctionne pas direction le site de realtek mais pour la référence du driver je n'en sais rien désolé


----------



## gauvin69 (29 Janvier 2008)

bonjour, 

bon boot camp a fait son travail mais je n'ai toujours pas de son. quel est le chipset sonnor du mac ??

merci 

Gauvin ​
Lève la tête


----------



## steiner (3 Février 2008)

Bon alors pour ceux qui ont suivi l'histoire :
Je viens de rentrer de La Plagne, là j'ai 3 partitions : OS X, et deux autres.
La je suis en train d'installer windows sur une des deux autres et tout à l'air de bien se passer (j'ai passé le cap du hal.dll et l'écran bleu unmountable_boot_drive). Je vous tiendrai au courant demain ou mardi de la suite des événements mais apparemment tout semble vraiment bien parti pour réussir ce triboot 
Apres je devrai effectuer la même opération sur l'iMac. Si ca marche sur les deux machines j'essayerai de publier un tuto aussi précis que possible (et que le permet ma mémoire) 
A bientot


----------



## steiner (4 Février 2008)

Bon après multe complications là je touche doucement au but :
J'ai une patoche tt clean ac OS X, une autre tt clean aussi ac le boot.ini clean également en NTFS avec windows, et enfin une partoche en fat32 vide qui n'attends que Ubuntu.
Seul problème mon nouveau HD (Samsung 250Go) n'est pas reconnu apparement ni par feisty, ni par gusty ... (j'ai trouvé un autre internaute qui a eu le meme problème) et ce dernier a réussi en utilisant hardy qui est en alpha 4 ^^
Je suis donc entrain de DL hardy et on verra bien parait


----------



## steiner (4 Février 2008)

Voilà ... après des heures de recherches et de tentatives d'install j'ai enfin mon triboot 
OS X Leopard - Ubuntu Hardy - Windows XP sp2
Alors avant de vous expliquer comment j'ai fait je vais essayer de réitérer l'opération sur mon iMac de façon clean car là je suis pas trop en mesure d'expliquer car j'ai probablement fait des tonnes de trucs inutiles tout au long du processus 
Me reste plus qu'à installer Grub ou Lilo mais y a un truc que je capte pas dans la partie de tuto que je suis sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel : c'est quoi la différence entre un environnement chrooté et non-chrooté ? (je suis novice niveau linux :s)
Fin en tout cas en ce moment ca marche  y a juste que qd je boot linux ou windows j'arrive a un écran juste apres refit assez laid (juste du texte) me demandant de choisir ce que je veux boot 
Demain j'attaque l'installation de tout les petits truc possibles pour le macbook : cartegraph, wifi, trackpad etc etc 
A toute


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

steiner a dit:


> Voilà ... après des heures de recherches et de tentatives d'install j'ai enfin mon triboot
> OS X Leopard - Ubuntu Hardy - Windows XP sp2



Il me semble que tu possèdes une licence de VMware Fusion. Est-ce que tu arrives à également virtualiser les 2 OS (Windows et Linux) qui sont sur ces partitions.

Si jamais tu essayes, cela m'intéresserait d'en connaitre le résultat..


----------



## steiner (5 Février 2008)

Là à l'instant la partition ubuntu est pas détectée dans Fusion, et la partition bootcamp parvient pas à se lancer mais j'ai pas encore fait la maj de Fusion. Je la fais et je vous dis quoi


----------



## steiner (5 Février 2008)

Et non ca ne marche ni pour windows ni pour ubuntu  je sais pas pourquoi. Pourtant avant avec la partoche windows (bootcamp) ca marchait (sous tiger) 
La je boot la partoche windows qui est détectée par Fusion et il bloque sur un écran noir avec marqué Grub et c'est tout ...
Ca peut venir du fait que la partoche en question est en NTFS et non en FAT32 ? (j'ai install NTFS 3G)


----------



## steiner (5 Février 2008)

Je pense savoir d'où vient le problème :
Comme expliqué plus haut j'ai tjrs pas réinstallé ni Grub ni installé Lilo.
Qd je boot le mac au début ds refit et que je choisis windows ou ubuntu j'arrive a un autre écran (mode texte) me demandant de choisir entre Windows et Ubuntu. Je pense que c'est ca que digère par Fusion : ce bootloader en mode texte. Je sais même pas ce que c'est enfait :d ^^
Fin bref si quelqu'un sait m'expliquer la différence entre environnement chrooté et non-chrooté ca pourra p e faire avancer le schmilblik 

EDIT : j'ai peut-être trouvé mon bonheur


----------



## Djeffx (5 Février 2008)

Bonjours!
J'ai recemment fait l'acquisition de mon 1er mac et je rencontre aussi des problemes pour installé windows xp via boot camp.
J'ai suivi toute les etapes  : ouvrir boot camp, créer une partition de 32 gigas, insérez un cd de windows xp pro sp2, le mac redemarre et j'arrive sur l'ecran bleu ou se charge les différents outils windows, jusqu' ici tout va bien...
Apres ça j'arrive à l'etape ou windows est censé s'installé, on me demande d'appuyer sur la touche "entré" pour que celle-ci commence mais le bleme  c'est que j'ai beau appuyer dessus le programme ne reagit pas, pareil pour F3 (quitter l'installation) et "R" (réparer)... aucune reaction, pas d'installation qui se met en route, nada !
Suis-je le sel dans ce cas? sariez vous d'où pourrez provenir le problème?

Merci de votre aide

Config si ça peut aider :  iMac intel core 1 duo 2,4 gigas, OS leopard

Edit : oups apres avoir parcouru le forum, il semblerit que d'autres personnes ont eu le même probleme que moi, une histoire de clavier en alu de l'imac qui serait incompatible... 
La seule solution serait d'investir dans u autr clavier comptable?


----------



## steiner (5 Février 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai abandonné le triboot... temporairement ou définitivement on verra selon mes besoins au cours de l'année.
Là je viens d'installer Ubuntu Gutsy en virtual machine avec Fusion.
J'avais trop de complications dans le triboot et pas encore les besoins.
Si jamais de besoins se faisaient sentir au long de l'année (je suis toujours étudiant) je renterai le coup


----------



## lhk_2008 (6 Février 2008)

Djeffx a dit:


> Bonjours!
> J'ai recemment fait l'acquisition de mon 1er mac et je rencontre aussi des problemes pour installé windows xp via boot camp.
> J'ai suivi toute les etapes : ouvrir boot camp, créer une partition de 32 gigas, insérez un cd de windows xp pro sp2, le mac redemarre et j'arrive sur l'ecran bleu ou se charge les différents outils windows, jusqu' ici tout va bien...
> Apres ça j'arrive à l'etape ou windows est censé s'installé, on me demande d'appuyer sur la touche "entré" pour que celle-ci commence mais le bleme c'est que j'ai beau appuyer dessus le programme ne reagit pas, pareil pour F3 (quitter l'installation) et "R" (réparer)... aucune reaction, pas d'installation qui se met en route, nada !
> ...


 

oui il se peut que windows ne reconnaisse pas le clavier alum pour le moment,
install windows avec un clavier usb normal
apres l'installation des drivers bootcamp, remets le
​


----------



## steiner (8 Février 2008)

steiner a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai abandonné le triboot... temporairement ou définitivement on verra selon mes besoins au cours de l'année.
> Là je viens d'installer Ubuntu Gutsy en virtual machine avec Fusion.
> J'avais trop de complications dans le triboot et pas encore les besoins.
> Si jamais de besoins se faisaient sentir au long de l'année (je suis toujours étudiant) je renterai le coup



J'ai menti  j'ai pas abandonné 
Vu que ni Feisty ni Gutsy ne détectait mon HD j'ai dl Edgy (version encore antérieure) qui lui le détecte oO.
Donc là je retente de mettre en place le triboot os x - win xp sp2 - edgy  et si ca marche je tenterai de faire les maj Edgy => Feisty => Gutsy :d 
Et si j'arrive à faire le triboot du premier coup je posterai un tuto


----------



## xarof (8 Février 2008)

salut à tous,

si vous ne voulez plus vous prendre la tete avec bootcamp, vous devriez utiliser VMWARE FUSION.

il s'agit d'un "emulateur" natif , comme Parallels desktop.

Ce logiciel coute 80 euros, et vous n'etes pas obligé de rebooter à chaque fois XP ou Macos.


----------



## maverick1984 (8 Février 2008)

xarof a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> si vous ne voulez plus vous prendre la tete avec bootcamp, vous devriez utiliser VMWARE FUSION.
> 
> ...



waw génial!!!! mais je crois que nous sommes au courant! 

Mais plus sérieusement vmware fusion peut être utile dans une certaine mesure mais si l'on a besoins des capacité optimales du mac ça ne suffit pas. Comme par exemple pour faire de la 3D ou même pour les jeux.

Sinon bienvenue sur MacG


----------



## steiner (9 Février 2008)

Bon voilà 
Triboot opérationnel 
Alors avant que je me lance dans des explications (peut-être inutile) car c'est quand même assez long ^^, est-ce que quelqu'un est demandeur d'un "tuto" pour le triboot ?

A bientot


----------



## magmag (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac 24", 4gig RAM, intel 2.4 h... j ai créé une partition sur le disque, puis tenté d'installer windows xp.

- windows n'a jamais demarré (fichiers non chargés, booting qui tourne en rond...)
- le système est completement bloqué: un grand ecran blanc s'affiche, je ne peux rien faire, 
- le CD xp est toujours dans le lecteur, je ne sais comment l'enlever (ai essayé toutes le techniques de boutons enfoncés etc ....); dans mon vieux iMac snow, il y avait le coup de la trombonne... je ne le trouve pas ici! ?? !!:mouais: 

Donc voilà, ce n'est plus un ordinateur, mais une grande lampe de bureau... 
AU SECOURS!!!​


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

steiner a dit:


> Bon voilà
> Triboot opérationnel
> Alors avant que je me lance dans des explications (peut-être inutile) car c'est quand même assez long ^^, est-ce que quelqu'un est demandeur d'un "tuto" pour le triboot ?
> 
> A bientot



Oui, je pense que cela peut en intéresser plus d'un (dont moi ). Donc si jamais tu as un peu de temps pour en écrire un, n'hésite pas.  
On en trouve sur le net, mais ils sont un peu "dépassés".

Ceci dit, maintenant que ton triple boot est installé, tu arrives à virtualiser les partitions, ou toujours pas ?


----------



## steiner (10 Février 2008)

[MAJ]
Bah de base en tout cas non. 
Pour ce qui est de la partition Windows : aucun soucis ca marche d'équerre.
Pour ce qui est de la partition Ubuntu, celle-ci n'est pas détectée automatiquement par Fusion apparemment. Mais je sais pas si y a moyen ou non de "l'aider" à la détecter. Mais donc de base, non la partoche bootcamp n'est pas virtualisables. 

(Si quelqu'un sait comment "aider" fusion à la détecter je suis preneur)

Pour ce qui est du tuto triboot je vais l'écrire ce soir normalement et je vais créer un nouveau sujet pour celui-ci. 

A toute


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

steiner a dit:


> Bah de base en tout cas non. C'est à dire que Fusion ne détecte automatiquement aucune des deux partitions apparemment. Mais je sais pas si y a moyen ou non de "l'aider" à les détecter. Mais donc de base, non elles ne sont pas virtualisables.
> 
> (Si quelqu'un sait comment "aider" fusion à les détecter je suis preneur)
> 
> ...



Sur un forum, j'ai lu quelqu'un qui a installé un triple boot récemment, et qui arrive à virtualiser au moins Windows. Je n'ai pas osé lui demander comment, car c'est au delà de mes compétences. Mais je peux te donner le lien via mp.


----------



## maverick1984 (13 Février 2008)

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayer d'installer windows via  bootcamp depuis la mise a jour 10.5.2?
J'espère que c'est réglé!!!


----------



## Mr M (14 Février 2008)

pareil... J'espere que TOUT est reglé avec ce fichu bootcamp...
je ré-essaye une instal ce week end, si je me trouve 2heures ​


----------



## maverick1984 (14 Février 2008)

Mr M a dit:


> pareil... J'espere que TOUT est reglé avec ce fichu bootcamp...
> je ré-essaye une instal ce week end, si je me trouve 2heures ​



Ben tiens nous au courant alrs


----------



## Antoine33 (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, lorsque j'exécute Boot Camp, voila ce qui arrive:







Que faire?

Merci à tous d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## cdubrutal (18 Février 2008)

salut à tous, 
je suis moi aussi sous la MAj 10.5.2, 
Je tente donc d'installer xp SP2 via bootcamp, je chois une partition de 32Go et lance le partitionnement et au bout de quelques instants le mac se fige avec le "grey-screen-of-the-death":rateau: . Au reboot, je reçois le rapport suivant, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
merci d'avance,

 [FONT=&quot]panic(cpu 0 caller 0x0031D1B3): "hfs_lock: locking against myself!"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1228.3.13/bsd/hfs/hfs_cnode.c:986[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9b6d8 : 0x12b0e1 (0x457024 0x2eb9b70c 0x13321a 0x0) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9b728 : 0x31d1b3 (0x483cc0 0x0 0x2eb9b758 0x1f0d72) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9b758 : 0x31db5b (0x629fd20 0x3 0x0 0x42d3004) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9b848 : 0x1f2e30 (0x2eb9b860 0x0 0x2eb9b888 0x1f4d49) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9b888 : 0x1da8f0 (0x629cbd0 0x4b58664 0x34e820 0x0) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9b8a8 : 0x1da95d (0x629cbd0 0x0 0x293 0x4b34780) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9b8c8 : 0x3346c6 (0x629cbd0 0x68000 0x5a55dd0 0x4b34780) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9bbc8 : 0x334a22 (0x4b58664 0x13f7fff 0x7e616c 0x0) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9bc58 : 0x32bc00 (0x42d3004 0xf8000000 0x13 0x4b58664) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9bcd8 : 0x1f5039 (0x2eb9bd08 0x0 0x2eb9bcf8 0x0) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9bd38 : 0x1e7e0c (0x4408c70 0x80006802 0x2eb9bee0 0x0) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9bf78 : 0x3dbe77 (0x4b34780 0x4b58560 0x4b585a4 0xb0080d78) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0x2eb9bfc8 : 0x19f084 (0x484ba60 0x0 0x1a20b5 0x484ba60) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]No mapping exists for frame pointer[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0xb0080d88[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]BSD process name corresponding to current thread: DiskManagementTo[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mac OS version:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]9C31[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kernel version:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Darwin Kernel Version 9.2.0: Tue Feb  5 16:13:22 PST 2008; root:xnu-1228.3.13~1/RELEASE_I386[/FONT]


----------



## cdubrutal (18 Février 2008)

bon bah il semblerai que la 10.5.2 ne résolve rien du tout ! 
on peut trouver les mêmes problèmes et quelques éléments de réponse ici :http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6615190

apparemment faire une défrag avant serait la solution.


----------



## cdubrutal (20 Février 2008)

hop, jme répond ^^, 
la défrag marche bien avec idéfrag en mode fulldéfrag, ce qui me permet de mettre mon xp sp2 après formatage de la partition via bootcamp. 
mais là nouveau problème:
      -bootcamp ne reconnais pas mon cd de windows ! a noter que c'est un cd gravé mais je vous rassure il est officiel : téléchargé du net avec une licence msdna , et il a très bien marché lors de l'instal avec parallel. 
bon bin là jvois pas trop ce que je peux faire à part demandez au voisin si il a pas un XPsp2 original mais bondiou ça court pas les rues ça :rateau: 
allez à +


----------



## Flo78 (23 Février 2008)

salut jai eu le meme probleme et en fait boot camp demande un cd original de windows , aucun cd gravé ne fonctionne  
Bon courage pour la suite 
tient nous au courant
Salut 

Salut a tous ! !  
jai réussi a installer windows xp sp1 sur mon mac intel malheureusement une fois installer je narrive pas a installer les drivers mac , le message "this package requires a newer version of windows xp, etc..." apparait.
Aprés plusieur recherche il paraitrait que windows Xp sp1 n'est pas compatible avec bootcamp...

Ma question : Yaurai t'il un moyen d'utiliser windows Xp sp1 kan meme car je naimerai pas avoir à acheter une autre versions de Xp
Si vous pouviez me venir en aide je vous serai tres reconnaisant
Merci d' avance !


----------



## cdubrutal (23 Février 2008)

re-bonjour,
bon bah c'est fait j'ai réussi l'install, j'ai simplement regravé mon XP avec Toast (excellent soft)
et bootcamp me l'a reconnue et à lancer l'install. A noter que tout c'est bien déroulé ensuite et mon Macdows tourne super bien.
voilà si ça peut aider
à+ bonne chance à ceux qui luttent, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend.


----------



## Dadaz (23 Février 2008)

Flo78 a dit:


> Salut a tous ! !
> jai réussi a installer windows xp sp1 sur mon mac intel malheureusement une fois installer je narrive pas a installer les drivers mac , le message "this package requires a newer version of windows xp, etc..." apparait.
> Aprés plusieur recherche il paraitrait que windows Xp sp1 n'est pas compatible avec bootcamp...
> 
> ...



Non, il faut au moins XP SP2, celà ne fonctionnera pas avec SP1. 


Sinon, je viens d'installer Windows XP SP2 sur le Macbook de ma chérie : aucun soucis. :jap:


----------



## Flo78 (24 Février 2008)

Salut 
Merci pour ta reponse dazdaz
il se trouve que j'ai aussi une version de Windows Xp SP2 Home mais sur Cd gravé 
le probleme c'est que Boot Camp ne trouve pas ou ne reconnais pas le cd
Que faire ? 

merci


----------



## Flo78 (24 Février 2008)

cdubrutal a dit:


> re-bonjour,
> bon bah c'est fait j'ai réussi l'install, j'ai simplement regravé mon XP avec Toast (excellent soft)
> et bootcamp me l'a reconnue et à lancer l'install. A noter que tout c'est bien déroulé ensuite et mon Macdows tourne super bien.
> voilà si ça peut aider
> à+ bonne chance à ceux qui luttent, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend.




Salut 
Ca m'aiderai beaucoup si tu pouvais expliké plus precisemment ta manip car je possede une version de windows xp sp2 Que Boot Camp ne reconnais pas
Merci 
@+


----------



## cdubrutal (25 Février 2008)

j'ai simplement regravé avec Toast (logiciel de gravage) en lui proposant mon fichier iso de XP que j'avais préalablement copié sur mon DD. et voilou !


----------



## voesty (26 Février 2008)

salut a tous,

Ayant acheté un nouveau mac avec Léopard, je me suis également trouvé confronté au problème de bootcamp...
Après maintes recherches, beaucoup de démarrage et re-formatage et versions de Xp originales, c'est auprès de nos cousins canadiens que j'ai enfin trouvé la solution !


http://www.macquebec.com/spip.php?article4146


----------



## iShin (26 Février 2008)

Cette solution a été donnée plus haut dans ce fil.

Néanmoins *Frodon* nous a mis en garde contre la suppression de la partition de 200Mo...


----------



## lhk_2008 (28 Février 2008)

Flo78 a dit:


> salut jai eu le meme probleme et en fait boot camp demande un cd original de windows , aucun cd gravé ne fonctionne
> Bon courage pour la suite
> tient nous au courant
> Salut
> ...


 

La solution est simple, puisque tu as le sp1, la mise à jour vers sp2 est gratuite sue le site de microsoft (261 MO)
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4-10a5331a369f/WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-FRA.exe


au passage:

si vous lisez à partir de la page 10 de ce forum, vous trouvrez de bonnes solutions.

lancez bootcamp
partitionnez en 2
ne pas intaller windows !!!!
redemarrer
relancer bootcamp
restaurer la partition mac en entier ( bootcamp va quiter)
relancer bootcamp et repartitionner
inserer le cd xp sp2
et voila

pour plus de details voir plus 
​


----------



## lhk_2008 (28 Février 2008)

pour plus de details:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4548729&postcount=237​


----------



## Mr M (28 Février 2008)

merci lhk_2008
tu me sauves

dsl pr le flood, mais je ne peux passer a côté de ce remerciement !​


----------



## Flo78 (29 Février 2008)

lhk_2008 a dit:


> ​
> 
> La solution est simple, puisque tu as le sp1, la mise à jour vers sp2 est gratuite sue le site de microsoft (261 MO)
> http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4-10a5331a369f/WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-FRA.exe
> ...



merci pour cette solution lhk_2008 je me demande vraiment pourquoi jy ai pas penser avant

Bref j'ai installer XP Sp1 et j'ai commencer le mise a jour vers Sp2, et la autre probleme , un message d'erreur annonce "Vous n'avez pas suffisament de place sur votre disque dur vous devez liberer 4 Mo d'espace libre supplementaire, etc" .
Mais j'ai au moins 30Go de libre ( Jai fait une partition de 32 Go) je comprend pas ce qui cloche
mais je n'arrive toujours pas a passer de sp1 à sp2 et enfin a installer les driver mac os

S'il vous plais aidez
Merci


----------



## lhk_2008 (29 Février 2008)

Astuce 
tu as SP1 Original; avec un numero de serie x
procures toi un xp sp2 de chez quelqu'un et installe le avec ce numero de serie x; ça passe​


----------



## Mr M (1 Mars 2008)

de mon côté, rien n'est reglé
j'ai maintenant un nouveau probleme.
Une fois l'installation de mon windows effectué, il reboot, et j'ai un ecran noir qui apparait avec le petit tiret qui clignote en haut a gauche indéfiniment...
j'ai beau attandre, rien ne se passe....

si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce probleme et qu'il sait comment le dépasser, je serais ravi qu'il m'aide
merci


----------



## jcs (1 Mars 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème... mais je n'ai pas su le régler. Désolé.

Pour résumer, je suis hyper déçu. Moi qui croyait naïvement, en achetant un tout nouveau Mac Pro, qu'il suffisait de Bootcamp et d'une version de Windows XP SP2 (opérationnelle sur mon PC portable d'ailleurs) pour pouvoir jouer à des jeux PC, je suis effondré.

Pourtant, c'est sensé être simple, non ?


----------



## Flo78 (1 Mars 2008)

salut merci a toi lhk 
j'ai enfin reussi
j'ai installer xp sp1
puis j'ai booter un cd de xp sp2 kon ma preter
et voila et sa marche du tonerre
en tout cas je souhaite bien du courage a tous ceux qui galere encore
parske sa n'as vraiment pas été facile et sa ma pris beacoup de temps
merci a tous et a Macgeneration


----------



## lhk_2008 (3 Mars 2008)

Mr M a dit:


> de mon côté, rien n'est reglé
> j'ai maintenant un nouveau probleme.
> Une fois l'installation de mon windows effectué, il reboot, et j'ai un ecran noir qui apparait avec le petit tiret qui clignote en haut a gauche indéfiniment...
> j'ai beau attandre, rien ne se passe....
> ...


 
jamais eu ce type de probleme, je vais quand m te donner des idées!
-recommence du debut càd , depuis le mac, en lancant l'applicatiob bootcamp, ellimine la partition PC ( restaurer celle du Mac entierement)
-t'as 10.5, 10.5.1 ou 10.5.2 ?? t'as quoi comme configuration??
-g pas encore installé Xp depuis 10.5.2, generalement j'installe le tt à partir de 10.5, et une fois tt installé, je pars à la chasse des mises à jours
-essai de changer ton CD d'xp sp2 tt en laissant ton numero de serie , penses aussi à netoyer avec un chiffon doux la surface du CD

bien sure tu dois suivre la methode deja proposée pour bootcamp et xp

courage​


----------



## lhk_2008 (3 Mars 2008)

Flo78 a dit:


> salut merci a toi lhk
> j'ai enfin reussi
> j'ai installer xp sp1
> puis j'ai booter un cd de xp sp2 kon ma preter
> ...


 
pas de koi, ce fut un plaisir
courrage pour les autres, c une histoire de la premiere fois​


----------



## jcs (3 Mars 2008)

Je voulais vous faire part de mon expérience avec Boocamp et Windows XP. J'ai galéré un week-end complet avant que ça fonctionne. Alors on ne sait jamais : ça peut servir à qqu'un. J'ai un MAc Pro 8800 GT.

1. J'ai eu plusieurs "error disque" ou début d'installation en boucle... avant de finir par trouver un cd de Windows XP accepté par Bootcamp. Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas. les autres versions fonctionnent sans souci sur mon PC mais pas sur le Mac.

2. J'ai formaté la partition de 32 go préparée par Boocamp en FAT avec l'installeur Windows.

3. J'ai installé Windows. Et dès le redémarrage, j'ai relancé OSX pour pouvoir enlever le CD d'install de Windows sinon... LA première fois, je ne l'ai pas fait : bilan, ce crétin m'a créé deux systèmes Windows sur la même partition.

4. Après, redémarrer sous Windows, mettre le DVD de Leopard. L'install des drivers se lance toute seule (la souris sans fil Apple est alors reconnue). Pour la 880- GT, il faut télécharger le driver sur le site Nvidia sinon, elle n'est pas reconnue et tout est d'une lenteur incroyable.

5. Ma carte son n'étant pas reconnue, j'ai du faire un clic droit sur le fichier audio se trouvant dans le panneaux de config--> System--> Device-Manager. CLick droit sur le fichier audio avec le point d'exclamation. Actualiser.

Depuis, tout fonctionne. Les jeux sont d'une fluidité incroyable.


----------



## choca (9 Mars 2008)

salut all,

pour résoudre mon problème d'error disc...

j'ai juste formter le disque dur partioné en NTFS et tout roule apres, je suis entrain d'installer les deriver bootcamp là sur la session XP.

J'ai un macbook pro 2.4ghz (derniere maj) et mon XP c'est un XP SP2 basique.

Mais sinon j'ai suivi le déroulement de bootcamp, j'ai rien fait de spé..


J'ai éviter tous vos probleme apparement.


----------



## Flo78 (9 Mars 2008)

Moi on m'a preter Windows xp sp2 Et j'avais deja le xp sp1 et kan j'ai essayer d'installer xp Sp2 directement J'ai eu droit au error disk moi aussi.
Alors j' ai supprimer la partition Windows sp2 puis j'ai reformater au meme endroit mais cette fois en installant xp sp1 Puis Grace au cd xp sp2 j'ai pu faire la mise a jour sp1-->sp2 et sa a marcher sans probleme .
Apres l'installation des drivers mac boot camp tout fonctionne a merveille 
Bon Courage a tous


----------



## smog (9 Mars 2008)

Vous avez bien de la chance...

Après avoir tout eu (parmi les soucis décrits), j'ai essayé la "technique" d'ihk-2008.

Et bien pour moi, ça ne marche pas (MacBook Santa Rosa, Leo, XP2).

Toujours l'erreur disque après installation des fichiers "préparant l'installation"

1. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer ce que cette méthode apporte, d'un point de vue technique... En quoi un partitionnement + une restauration + un partitionnement peut-il régler le problème ? Je ne nie pas que ça ait marché pour certains, mais j'aimerais juste savoir ce que ces opérations à la suite ont de différent avec une seule installation initiale ;

2. J'ai un peu l'impression qu'on (Apple) se fout de ma gueule sur le coup... C'est limite mensonger, cette histoire de pouvoir installer Windows sur un Mac, non ? Et leur "aide" sur leur site, ça apporte drôlement... Dire qu'il faut choisir de formater depuis le CD de Windows alors que l'option n'est pas accessible, c'est d'une aide précieuse...
De plus, c'est une bonne surprise quand on a acheté une version de XP2 légalement, et qu'on est obligé d'avoir recours à des versions pirates pour essayer si "ça marche mieux"...

3. J'ai tout lu, je remercie tous ceux qui n'ont pas vu les soucis qui ont mené à ce fil et qui -du coup- réexpliquent pour la n-ième fois qu'il faut formater alors qu'on leur a dit n+1 fois que l'écran ne PROPOSAIT PAS CETTE OPTION, et que justement c'est là que ça pose problème ;

4. Merci aussi à ceux qui viennent poster pour dire que sur leur Mac ça marche très bien. Ca m'aide beaucoup, vous savez...

5. A la dernière tentative, j'ai bien cru que mon Mac était bon pour la réinstall... Il ne voulait plus restaurer mon DD et ne me proposait que le boot sur réseau dans les préférences... Après un redémarrage sur le CD d'install d'OSX, ouf, c'est réglé. J'échappe de peu à la réinstall complète.

6. Aurai-je un jour la possibilité de booter sous windows ? Dois-je attendre de l'aide d'un bidouilleur, ou bien un jour on aura une màj digne de ce nom, qui marche mieux que la précédente ? (J'ai compris qu'apparemment les versions ANTERIEURES de Bootcamp ne posaient pas problème...) En fait, je n'ai besoin de Windows uniquement pour un logiciel qui n'existe pas sous Mac et dont j'ai besoin pour le boulot... Mais ça me gonfle !

7. C'est la première fois que j'ai un GROS soucis avec un Mac. Et comble de l'ironie, c'est en voulant installer Windows. Allez comprendre...


----------



## Tarul (10 Mars 2008)

smog a dit:


> Vous avez bien de la chance...
> 
> Après avoir tout eu (parmi les soucis décrits), j'ai essayé la "technique" d'ihk-2008.
> 
> ...


Ben, c'est parce qu'il fait une allergie à windows. 
On peut reprendre depuis 0 ton problème et avec plus de détail, si tu le souhaites. Il se trouve que j'ai moi même un mbp core 2duo.

Mais je n'ai pas eut besoin de windows depuis mon passage à leopard.


----------



## smog (10 Mars 2008)

Merci Tarul pour toutes ces réponses.
Bon, je précise que même si mes propos sont un peu "tendus" je ne suis pas si énervé et que je n'en veux à personne, mais quand on passe un WE dessus ça rend moins tolérant, je m'en excuse d'ailleurs !  

Je ne sais pas si je retenterai, par contre... Je vais attendre deux ou trois jours...

Le logiciel que je souhaite utiliser est un logiciel de saisie de notes/appréciations scolaires (son nom est Campus... Un sommet de misère, mais bon, pas le choix...)

Encore merci pour ta dernière proposition, c'est super sympa.


----------



## Tarul (11 Mars 2008)

smog a dit:


> Merci Tarul pour toutes ces réponses.
> Bon, je précise que même si mes propos sont un peu "tendus" je ne suis pas si énervé et que je n'en veux à personne, mais quand on passe un WE dessus ça rend moins tolérant, je m'en excuse d'ailleurs !
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je retenterai, par contre... Je vais attendre deux ou trois jours...
> ...



Vu ton besoin et tes problèmes passé. Il te sera plus simple et moins lourd de passer par un logiciel de virtualisation. Un petit tour dans le poste épinglé dédié t'en apprendra plus sur le sujet.


----------



## smog (11 Mars 2008)

Bon, je suis tes conseils avisés, j'ai téléchargé la demo de VMWare Fusion. Je vais tester ça. Tu as raison, vu mes besoins, la virtualisation semble suffisante (en plus j'ai 4 Go de Ram sur mon MacBook, ça devrait faciliter les choses).

Merci encore 

(Du nouveau dès que j'aurai testé)


----------



## smog (12 Mars 2008)

Bon, encore un merci, parce que ça marche avec la virtualisation (VMWare démo). Je verrai à l'usage mais je pense déjà acheter la licence après quelques essais.

Juste un soucis, une latence exagérée entre l'appui sur une touche et l'affichage du caractère à l'écran.
Mais pour le reste, ça marche !

Je suis quand même déçu pour BootCamp...


----------



## OuiOui (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, J'ai décidé de partager ma petite expérience d'installation de windows xp sur mon macbook santa rosa. 
Après de nombreuses tentatives d'installations et de longues minutes (heures  ) de consultations de multiples forum j'ai réussi à installer windows en dual boot. 
D'abord je tiens à signaler que bootcamp n'est pas installer sur les configs d'usine des macbook santa rosa "late 2007" (update de novembre). 
Il faut donc installer bootcamp manuellement à partir du cd de leopard en suivant cette procédure : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4470100&postcount=22 (uniquement pour ceux qui n'ont pas bootcamp  ) 

Voilà une fois bootcamp installé on peut passer aux choses sérieuses ^^

1) Lancez bootcamp, votre disque dur ne doit pas être partitionné. 
Procédez au partitionnement du disque en suivant les instructions. Ne partitionnés pas votre disque de plus de 32Go si vous choisissez FAT32. Redémarrez votre mac sur le cd de windows comme demandé. (En faite il faut suivre à la lettre les explications du pdf de bootcamp)

2) La partition bootcamp apparaît comme ceci si tout va bien : 
C: BOOTCAMP (FAT32) (ou autre lettre que C selon les cas) 
La, deux possibilité s'offre à vous soit votre version d'xp vous permet de reformater cette partition bootcamp. Soit elle ne vous le propose pas. 

a) Mon windows me permet de reformater la partition Bootcamp : (chanceux) 
Vous reformater la partition créée par bootcamp en fat32 ou ntfs selon votre choix. 

b) Mon windows ne me permet pas de reformater ma partition Bootcamp : (malchanceux) 
Noté la lettre devant la partition. Ex : C:BOOTCAMP(FAT32) 
Redémarrez votre mac sur le cd (un redémarrage forcé sera peut être obligatoire) 

Dès le départ de l&#8217;installation il faut lancer la console de récupération. Comme ma version de Windows ne le propose pas (d&#8217;autres sont sans doute dans le même cas), j&#8217;ai appuyé sur la touche F10 dès qu&#8217;il demande d&#8217;appuyer sur la touche F6 pour installer des cartes SCSI (merci pour l'astuce fredopro et b-ko)
Une fois la console lancée formatez la partition bootcamp en tapant: format (lettre notée) : /FS:FAT32 (je n&#8217;ai pas essayé avec /Q ni en NTFS mais ça doit fonctionner aussi je pense).
Relancez ensuite l'installation en sélectionnant la partition bootcamp. 
Dans tout les cas vous devez formater la partition créée par bootcamp (apple le signale dans son pdf) car si vous ne le faites pas cela provoque le message  « Err. Disque » au redémarrage.
L'erreur à ne pas faire, c'est de supprimer la partition bootcamp pour en recréer une et la reformater derrière => conduit à l'erreur du « hal.dll ». Ne supprimez pas non plus la partition de 200Mo elle est utile pour le firmware de votre mac et vous ne pourrez pas supprimer votre partition windows si vous le désirez par la suite.

3) L'installation de windows peut être poursuivie normalement. 
Au redémarrage de votre mac l'installation devrait se poursuivre normalement sans l'erreur hall.dll ou err.disque

Voilà j'espère que cette petite mise au point vous serra utile. Cette méthode est apparemment la plus simple et la moins risquée.  
Ps : Merci à fredopro sur macbidouille pour avoir trouvé la solution et l'avoir partagée.


----------



## arnaudg (7 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part je ne parviens pas à avoir la possibilité de formater lorsque j'ai démarré sur le cd windows. La console de récupération me demande une disquette.

Une idée ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (7 Mai 2008)

Windows te donne t'il plus de précisions sur la disquette demandée?
Quelle est ta machine?


----------



## arnaudg (7 Mai 2008)

C'est bon c'est résolue.
1- Appuyer sur F10 lorsque windows indique d'appuyer sur F6 (pour les pilotes SCSI).
laissez les fichiers se chargés jusqu'à l'invite de commande.
2- tapez format C: /Q  /FS:NTFS
3- Redémarrez puis lancer l'installation de windows et c'est OK.

Par contre j'ai essayé ensuite de créer une nouvelle partition de données avec Leopard. Cela a rendu la partition windows non bootable


----------



## karine.sebastien (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci à vous qui avez mis la procédure à suivre sur ce forum (notamment l'astuce du F10 quand on a une install XP SP2 qui ne propose le formatage des partitions).

*La procédure est propre* contrairement à celle qui indique de supprimer les partitions de 200Mo et 128 Mo (ça marche aussi mais après l'assistant BootCamp est inutilisable => plus possible de modifier/supprimer des partitions).

Juste pour info :
 - après avoir appuyer sur F10, il faut attendre un petit moment avant d'avoir l'écran noir avec C:
 - la différence entre la commande format c: /q /fs:fat32 et sans le "/q" c'est qu'avec /q le formatage est "rapide" (formatage moins complet) => je pense que les 2 marchent, par précaution, je n'ai pas mis le /q

En espérant que Apple apportera cette précision de procédure dans son pdf sur BootCamp.


----------



## fatbeatslice (15 Juillet 2008)

moi quand j'appuye sur F10 , il me demande " sur quel partition voulez vous ouvrir une session?"


dnç je ne sais pas aller plus loin...je doit rester appuyer sur F10?


----------



## OuiOui (15 Juillet 2008)

Salut Fatbeatslice regarde mon tuto au dessus il faut appuyer sur F10 au redémarrage quand windows te propose d'appuyer sur F6...
En suivant ce tuto ca devrait marcher sans problème = )


----------



## fatbeatslice (15 Juillet 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Salut Fatbeatslice regarde mon tuto au dessus il faut appuyer sur F10 au redémarrage quand windows te propose d'appuyer sur F6...
> En suivant ce tuto ca devrait marcher sans problème = )




edit ! oui tout est parfait désormais  merçi pour se tuto!!


----------



## Jdrien (24 Août 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, J'ai décidé de partager ma petite expérience d'installation de windows xp sur mon macbook santa rosa.
> Après de nombreuses tentatives d'installations et de longues minutes (heures  ) de consultations de multiples forum j'ai réussi à installer windows en dual boot.
> D'abord je tiens à signaler que bootcamp n'est pas installer sur les configs d'usine des macbook santa rosa "late 2007" (update de novembre).
> Il faut donc installer bootcamp manuellement à partir du cd de leopard en suivant cette procédure : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4470100&postcount=22 (uniquement pour ceux qui n'ont pas bootcamp  )
> ...



Merci OuiOui pour ce tutorial, il devrait figurer en tête du forum pour tous ceux, nombreux je pense, qui connaissent ce problème....
Car avant sous Tiger/BootCamp Beta je n'avais pas rencontré ces problèmes (même Windows XP)...
Y a que F10 : la première fois çà n'avait pas marché, la 2eme fois, j'ai appuyé plusieurs fois dessus ;-))) Ah pi...faut aussi mettre un espace après la commande format lol ! il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas passé de commande DOS...;-)))
Je ne comprends pas qu'Apple ne 'corrige' pas où n'en dise pas plus sur ce sujet...et que çà marchait en version béta...????

M'enfin...encore merci ))


----------



## OuiOui (24 Août 2008)

Jdrien a dit:


> Merci OuiOui pour ce tutorial, il devrait figurer en tête du forum pour tous ceux, nombreux je pense, qui connaissent ce problème....
> Car avant sous Tiger/BootCamp Beta je n'avais pas rencontré ces problèmes (même Windows XP)...
> Y a que F10 : la première fois çà n'avait pas marché, la 2eme fois, j'ai appuyé plusieurs fois dessus ;-))) Ah pi...faut aussi mettre un espace après la commande format lol ! il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas passé de commande DOS...;-)))
> Je ne comprends pas qu'Apple ne 'corrige' pas où n'en dise pas plus sur ce sujet...et que çà marchait en version béta...????
> ...



Pas de quoi  
J'ai galèré pas mal de temps donc si les autres peuvent éviter tant mieux


----------



## mimikesu (26 Août 2008)

J'ai suivi ton tutorial et.. au demarrage au lieu de hal.dll manquant ou de disk error, j'ai un NTLDR manque
Appuyez sur ctrl alt suppr pour redemarrer

Alors déjà je ne peux pas faire ctrl alt suppr 
J'ai lu que ca pouvait être dù à un surchauffe du DD, ça n'a rien changé de le laisser refroidir..
Vous avez une idée?

Merci beaucoup 

J'ai un Macbook pro a 2.5ghz et 2go de ram, j'utilise une window xp pro sp2.

PS : j'ai essayé fixboot c: qui n'a rien changé si ce n'est me donner l'erreur en anglais au demarrage...


----------



## OuiOui (26 Août 2008)

@mimikesu : Je ne connais pas cette erreur :rateau: 
Mais regarde ces deux liens ils pourront sûrement t'aider : 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;FR;255220 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320397/fr

De plus n'as tu pas changer de disque dur ou fait tomber ton mac ?


----------



## mimikesu (26 Août 2008)

J'étais sur le point d'abandonner... j'ai essayé une dernière fois en formatant en FAT 32 (sans le /Q, donc en lent), et... ça marche 

Si jamais quelqu'un à le même problème peut-être que...

Merci quand même OuiOui  (Non pas encore, mon mac est neuf et date de Mai  je vais attendre avec de le faire tomber..)


----------



## Toumak (9 Septembre 2008)

Non non, je n'ai pas de soucis !
Tout du moins plus maintenant !
Je devenais fou, je n'arrivais plus à réinstaller XP ... et je suis tombé sur ce tuto.
Simple, bref, précis ... parfait 

Il serait judicieux de le mettre comme post-it quelque part 
Encore merci à son auteur


----------



## OuiOui (9 Septembre 2008)

Merci Toumak et merci à tous = )


----------



## didi64 (14 Septembre 2008)

Alors moi j'ai le même problème !

J'ai créer une partition de 32 G.O avec Boot Camp sur mon Léopard, je met le CD XP Pro SP3 je crois et l'installation continu parfaitement, je boot sur un écran bleu windows je choisis d'installer XP sur la partition de 32 G.O nommé Boot Camp et l'installation se fait bien. A la fin il redémarre, me demande de presser une touche et là si je fais rien : Error Disk et si j'appuie sur une touche : il reviens sur ce fameux écran bleu ! AU bout de 5 tentatives, j'ai supprimé la partition de Boot Camp mais l'écran bleu revient encore & toujours ! Le truc c'est que j'arrive pas à éjecter le CD vu que sur les iMac y a pas de touche pour ejecter ! Donc il reboot sans cesse sur l'install !! J'en peux plus là je tourne en rond et j'ai peur pour mon mac qui date d'une semaine.

J'aimerais savoir comment faire ! Comment ejecter ce foutu CD ? Je veux pas perdre mes données ! J'ai toutes mes photos, musiques etc... donc formatage du système c'est même pas la peine d'y penser 

Merci d'avance les gars


----------



## DeepDark (14 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Alors moi j'ai le même problème !
> 
> J'ai créer une partition de 32 G.O avec Boot Camp sur mon Léopard, je met le CD XP Pro SP3 je crois et l'installation continu parfaitement, je boot sur un écran bleu windows je choisis d'installer XP sur la partition de 32 G.O nommé Boot Camp et l'installation se fait bien. A la fin il redémarre, me demande de presser une touche et là si je fais rien : Error Disk et si j'appuie sur une touche : il reviens sur ce fameux écran bleu ! AU bout de 5 tentatives, j'ai supprimé la partition de Boot Camp mais l'écran bleu revient encore & toujours ! Le truc c'est que j'arrive pas à éjecter le CD vu que sur les iMac y a pas de touche pour ejecter ! Donc il reboot sans cesse sur l'install !! J'en peux plus là je tourne en rond et j'ai peur pour mon mac qui date d'une semaine.
> 
> ...


Pas besoin de faire des doublons pour qu'on te réponde...

Je t'ai répondu dans le topic que tu as créé : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/probleme-serieux-avec-bootcamp-help-234047.html


----------



## Remydedez (22 Septembre 2008)

salut à tous 
j'essaye d'installer windows xp pro sp2 via bootcamp pour la 1ére fois seulement j'ai in souci la procédure de lancement ce déroule parfaitement jusqu'au moment ou il me demande d'appuyer sur entrée=continuer et la rien de se passe comme si mon clavier n'était pas branché... je ne peux qu'éteindre l'ordi par le bouton power...

quelq'un aurait un solution à ce probléme ? 

merci A+


----------



## Nico M (22 Septembre 2008)

Hello! Je suis nouveau et en panique :s
A peine 1 semaine que j'ai mon mac et j'ai voulu installé windows hier soir via bootcamp et évidemment vu mon niveau (médiocre) et bah catastropheeee  
Après avoir eu des "error disk" en pagaille j' ai essayé de lire tous vos conseils mais sans résultats.
Bref quand je peux recommencer l'installation, je peux aller jusqu' aux partitions et à la fameuse FAT32. Néanmoins cela me dit que cela est dejà installée sur une partition abritant un système d'exploitation et si je continue cela peut provoquer des dysfonctionnements. :s
Et apres je ne sais que faire. HELLLPPP please


----------



## Nico M (22 Septembre 2008)

Je crois également que j'ai mal répartitionné mon DD sous mac. 
Enfin bref je suis complétement perdu...


----------



## didi64 (22 Septembre 2008)

J'avais le même problème mais j'ai pas réussi à en venir à bout ! Windows c'est de la daube x)


----------



## Nico M (22 Septembre 2008)

Mais didi pouvais tu au moins revenir sur ta session mac?
Moi je ne peux même pas...


----------



## Tarul (22 Septembre 2008)

Nico M a dit:


> Hello! Je suis nouveau et en panique :s
> A peine 1 semaine que j'ai mon mac et j'ai voulu installé windows hier soir via bootcamp et évidemment vu mon niveau (médiocre) et bah catastropheeee
> Après avoir eu des "error disk" en pagaille j' ai essayé de lire tous vos conseils mais sans résultats.
> Bref quand je peux recommencer l'installation, je peux aller jusqu' aux partitions et à la fameuse FAT32. Néanmoins cela me dit que cela est dejà installée sur une partition abritant un système d'exploitation et si je continue cela peut provoquer des dysfonctionnements. :s
> Et apres je ne sais que faire. HELLLPPP please





Nico M a dit:


> Je crois également que j'ai mal répartitionné mon DD sous mac.
> Enfin bref je suis complétement perdu...



Avec si peu d'informations, il n'est pas possible d'aider efficacement. Avoir le modèle de la machine, la version du windows, du mac os et du bootcamp serait un bon début.


----------



## Nico M (22 Septembre 2008)

Oui, donc j'ai un mac book Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard avec processeur Intel core 2 duo 2.4 Ghz avec 2 Go de rame et 160 go de disque dur.
Quand à la version de bootcamp, je ne sais pas c'est laquelle. La dernière je pense.

Voilà pour les rensignements. En attendant de l'aide.


----------



## OuiOui (22 Septembre 2008)

Nico M a dit:


> Oui, donc j'ai un mac book Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard avec processeur Intel core 2 duo 2.4 Ghz avec 2 Go de rame et 160 go de disque dur.
> Quand à la version de bootcamp, je ne sais pas c'est laquelle. La dernière je pense.
> 
> Voilà pour les rensignements. En attendant de l'aide.



Essai de redémarrer en maintenant "alt" enfoncé ou "c" sinon met le cd de mac os dans ton lecteur démarre dessus, dans les menus tu pourra choisir sur quels disque redémarrer = )


----------



## Nico M (22 Septembre 2008)

yep merci oui oui 
J'ai appuyé sur "alt" au démarrage ^^
Je vais essayer de réinstaller bootcamp je vous tiens au jus. A +


----------



## Remydedez (23 Septembre 2008)

Remydedez a dit:


> salut à tous
> j'essaye d'installer windows xp pro sp2 via bootcamp pour la 1ére fois seulement j'ai in souci la procédure de lancement ce déroule parfaitement jusqu'au moment ou il me demande d'appuyer sur entrée=continuer et la rien de se passe comme si mon clavier n'était pas branché... je ne peux qu'éteindre l'ordi par le bouton power...
> 
> quelq'un aurait un solution à ce probléme ?
> ...



personne n'a d'idée sur ce probléme ? car j'ai essayer avec 2 different cd d'instalation xp et pareil sur les 2


----------



## ALS (23 Septembre 2008)

Yop la MacG ! 

Merci pr le prob de /hall, tt marche nickel !

Parcontre j'ai une question, je la pose ici pour éviter d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet.

Suite a l'install via bootcamp (je suis encore sur tiger donc je tourne avec une version beta : 1.4 )

J'avais déja xp depuis un bon mmt sur mon mac mais suite a un crash DD, sauver par apple care ! J'ai tt installer à nouveau bref, je constate que suite a l'installation de xp au démarrage mon mac n'affiche pas cash la pomme noir sur fond gris puis de suite la roue de chargement comme a son habitude, MAIS démarre l'écran gris arrive, la pomme met un peu plus de tps (pas bcp) a s'afficher !

Ca me dérange pas plus que ca, mais sur ma 1ière installation de xp je n'avais pas vu ça...
A savoir que le DD est tt neuf ! 

Merci pour les réponses !


----------



## OuiOui (23 Septembre 2008)

Remydedez a dit:


> personne n'a d'idée sur ce probléme ? car j'ai essayer avec 2 different cd d'instalation xp et pareil sur les 2



Peux tu nous donner ta config ? Macbook, clavier apple bluetooth/usb etc... ? 
Je pense que le BIOS doit rencontrer une erreur...  

@ALS je comprend pas ton problème :mouais: (si s'en est un... )


----------



## ALS (23 Septembre 2008)

C'est bon pour ma part lol, j'ai du être a la masse ^^


----------



## grand morice (3 Octobre 2008)

ZZM a dit:


> Ca j'arrivais à le faire sans problème avec les beta de BootCamp. Mais avec la finale dans Leopard, quand tu choisi la partition BOOTCAMP FAT32 ça lance direct la copie des fichiers, il n 'y a plus le choix de formater en NTFS ou FAT avant la copie
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai également réussi en virant la petite partition de 200Mo, une autre que j'avais de 128Mo, et la partition BootCamp.
> J'en ai recréé une en NTFS et il m'en reste une de 8Mo qui ne s'est pas recollée mais au redémarrage après la copie des fichiers l'installation commence
> ...


 

Ouaiche , c'est ca ja fait pareil que toi et ca marche il faut enlever la partition de 200 Mo
merci encore


----------



## yuto (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai regardé sur google mais je n'ai vu aucune solution à mon problème. Voilà, j'utilise Boot Camp, je crée une partition Windows XP , pour le moment tout va bien. Le Mac se rallume et commence l'installation mais dès qu'on me propose : Entrée - Commencez l'installation, R - Réparer, F3 - Quittez ... Mon clavier ne répond plus. Je pautage là dessus depuis quelques jours, avez vous une solution s'il vous plait ?

Je précise que je n'ai *pas* de message type "error disc". 

Bonne soirée. 

Clt.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Octobre 2008)

yuto a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai regardé sur google mais je n'ai vu aucune solution à mon problème. Voilà, j'utilise Boot Camp, je crée une partition Windows XP , pour le moment tout va bien. Le Mac se rallume et commence l'installation mais dès qu'on me propose : Entrée - Commencez l'installation, R - Réparer, F3 - Quittez ... Mon clavier ne répond plus. Je pautage là dessus depuis quelques jours, avez vous une solution s'il vous plait ?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir et bienvenue 

C'est bien un SP2 ou SP3?


----------



## yuto (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir et merci de ton accueil. 
Il s'agit de la version SP2 , oui.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Octobre 2008)

yuto a dit:


> Bonsoir et merci de ton accueil.
> Il s'agit de la version SP2 , oui.


Deuxième question : il est légal? Avec une licence valide?


----------



## yuto (3 Octobre 2008)

C'est une copie du cd de mon père plus exactement. J'ai le numéro de licence mais à aucun moment de Boot Camp on m'a demandé le numéro de licence (je n'ai pas été aussi loin dans l'install).


----------



## yuto (3 Octobre 2008)

Oups j'ai dis une connerie en haut, c'est du SP1.:rose:


----------



## DeepDark (3 Octobre 2008)

yuto a dit:


> Oups j'ai dis une connerie en haut, c'est du SP1.:rose:


Et c'est SP2 minimum... Voilà d'où vient ton problème


----------



## yuto (4 Octobre 2008)

Ok  , je viens d'essayer avec un cd SP2 (avec un clé également) mais toujours le même problème ... Les touches au moment de commencer l'installation ne répondent pas.


----------



## OuiOui (4 Octobre 2008)

grand morice a dit:


> Ouaiche , c'est ca ja fait pareil que toi et ca marche il faut enlever la partition de 200 Mo
> merci encore



Je me répète :  
Ne supprimez pas la partition de 200Mo elle est utile pour le firmware de votre mac et vous ne pourrez pas supprimer votre partition windows si vous le désirez par la suite. 

C'est sûr après la suppression de cette petite partition ça marche mais vous risquez d'avoir des surprises lors de la prochaine mise à jour firmware...


----------



## tiga84 (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Jai enfin pu installer XP hier soir en suivant quelques conseils ici, je vous fait partager mon expérience :

Matériel : MacBook blanc, MacOS 10.5.5, Windows XP Pro SP3

-	Jai dabord eu lerreur err. Disk &#61672; Suppression de la partition Boot Camp, et reformatage lent en FAT.
-	Ensuite (évidemment ?) lerreur hal.dll manquant. Là jai suivi la méthode forte (je navais pas encore lu toutes les pages du forums), c'est-à-dire suppression de la fameuse partition de 200 mo, et de la partition boot camp
-	Jai ensuite recrée une partition en FAT de la taille exacte de la partition boot camp supprimée (donc en laissant lespace de 200 mo libre, non inclut sur la partition que je viens de créer).
-	Je lance linstallation sur la partition FAT, elle se formate, copie des fichiers, redémarre.
-	Je laisse toujours passer les messages « Press any key to boot from CD », pour que linstallation ne recommence pas.
-	Linstallation de windows se lance sans aucun problème, je laisse tout faire
-	Le bureau saffiche, jinstalle les drivers apple, redémarre, de nouveau sur windows, tout marche impec
-	Je vais dans le menu « boot camp » dans le panneau de configuration windows, et demande à redémarrer sur le DVD de léopard, que jai laissé dans le lecteur..
-	Il redémarre sur le DVD, je lance lutilitaire de disque, je demande à réparer les erreurs quil détecte, ainsi que réparer les autorisations (ca ne peut pas faire de mal)
-	Je demande ensuite à redémarrer sur Mac OS via lutilitaire de démarrage, ce quil fait sans problème.

Pour voir ce quil en était, jai redémarré le mac en bootant à nouveau sur le CD de windows, comme si jallais à nouveau installer linstaller, jusquà lécran où on vous demande sur quelle partition installer. Et là jai bien retrouvé la partition de 200 mo, elle sest donc recrée.

Pas mal de gens disent, sûrement à juste titre, de ne pas supprimer la petite partition, cependant cela reste un moyen plus simple que les lignes de commandes barbares pour installer XP, surtout que la partition se crée à nouveau après un peu de ménage et de réparations.

Cest peut être dû au fait que jai laissé lespace de 200 mo libre après lavoir effacé, et à la réparation des disques effectuée depuis le DVD de léopard. 

Au final tout marche, tout est propre, toutes les partitions sont là, donc si ca peut aider quelquun qui comme moi est allergiques aux lignes de commandes via dobscures consoles DOS


----------



## salfg (10 Octobre 2008)

bonjour petite question il faut un CD windows XP en boite ou on peu utilisé un CD Wxp livré avec un pc pour installer XP avec bootcamp ? car mon CD Wxp familial sp2 s'installe très bien sur d'autres PC que le mien ? car sinon si mon CD n'est pas bon comment faire ? 

merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (10 Octobre 2008)

salfg a dit:


> bonjour petite question il faut un CD windows XP en boite ou on peu utilisé un CD Wxp livré avec un pc pour installer XP avec bootcamp ? car mon CD Wxp familial sp2 s'installe très bien sur d'autres PC que le mien ? car sinon si mon CD n'est pas bon comment faire ?
> 
> merci d'avance


Il faut un XP SP2 en boite ou en version oem neuf, le transfert d'anciens XP d'anciens PC n'est pas légal dans 95% des cas. Voir le poste sur les licences pour plus d'informations.


----------



## salfg (14 Octobre 2008)

ok merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde 

J'ai lu les 19 pages de la discussion.

@ OuiOui : Un grand merci pour ton tuto car je souffrais du problème err. Disk

J'ai maintenant le même problèm que Mimikesu mais je ne peux pas me contenter du FAT comme elle le fait; c'est à dire qu'après avoir entré "format C: /FS:NTFS", l'ordi a fait qqchose jusu'à 100%. J'ai alors tapé "EXIT", il a redémarré puis a affiché "NTLDR manque, appuyez sur ctrl alt suppr pour redémarrer". J'ai du l'éteindre en forçant. J'ai choisi la partition Windows après l'avoir rallumé et il a raffiché ce message bloquant.

J'ai consulté les 2 liens qui ont été donnés à Mimikesu, mais ils sont trop vieux.

J'ai un MacBook 2 GHz Intel Core Duo avec 2 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM et un DD non d'origine de 250 GB sous OS 10.5.4 et Windows pro SP3.

Je serai ravi d'être aidé  A+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Je précise:
Mimikesu est le #331 le 26/08/2008.


----------



## OuiOui (15 Octobre 2008)

micr a dit:


> Je précise:
> Mimikesu est le #331 le 26/08/2008.



Bonsoir, déjà bravo lire 19 pages d'un sujet sur internet peu de personnes le font  

En ce qui concerne ton problème j'avais donner 2 liens à mimikesu j'ai réussi à les re-consulter sans problème  
Je te redonne les liens essai de te dépatouiller avec ça :rateau: : 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320397/fr

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;FR;255220

Voilà tient nous au courant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Merci OuiOui pour ta réponse.

Je voulais dire que les 2 liens ne concernent que des versions de Windows antérieures à Wxp sp3. Le deuxième lien signale en outre que ce problème "se produit uniquement si Windows 95, Windows 98 ou Windows Millenium Edition est installé sur un lecteur à grande capacité utilisant le système de fichiers FAT32" ce qui n'est pas mon cas puisque je crois bien avoir formaté en NTFS.

Je vais quand même essayé la méthode du premier lien, Inch Allah...


----------



## Poupa1er (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour les djeune's,

Bon alors on y va pas par quatre chemins:
Votre solution est : en utilisant " l'utilitaire disque " Apple ...

Faire une seule partition, tout le disque  pour OS X ....  
vous craschez celle de Windaube VU !!!! :love::love:

Soit vous en restez là avec un OS qui fonctionne :rateau::rateau:

Soit vous voulez Merder et vous continuassez 

Donc vous lancez l'utilitaire " aide de bootcamp " 
qui va se charger de vous installer votre Windaube favori 
Il est quand même nécessaire de suivre les instruction à l'écran !!!!!!!
Quand le machin est terminé n'oubliez pas de placer le CD Noir avec un X dessus 
sinon vous aller manquer de drivers 

C'est pas plus compliqué que cela sinon vous allez avoir une grande barbe avant d'y parvenir

Poupa 1er 
qui en est a sa quinzième implantation de récupe des autres .....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Rebonjour  
Pour appliquer la méthode du premier lien, on doit d'après le site

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305595/

"Créez un fichier Boot.ini (ou copiez-le à partir d'un ordinateur Windows XP) et modifiez-le pour qu'il corresponde à l'ordinateur auquel vous tentez d'accéder. L'exemple suivant fonctionne pour un lecteur IDE à partition unique sur lequel Windows XP est installé dans le dossier \Windows ; la valeur exacte de la section [operating systems] dépend de la configuration de l'ordinateur Windows XP auquel vous tentez d'accéder.    [boot loader]
   timeout=30
   Default= multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\windows

   [operating systems]
   multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\windows="Windows XP"
						 Si votre ordinateur démarre à partir d'un disque dur SCSI, vous devrez peut-être remplacer l'entrée multi(0) par scsi(0). Si vous spécifiez scsi(x) dans le fichier Boot.ini, copiez le pilote de périphérique adapté au contrôleur SCSI utilisé sur l'ordinateur à la racine du disque d'installation, puis renommez-le Ntbootdd.sys. Remplacez le numéro de disk(0) par l'ID SCSI du disque dur que vous souhaitez démarrer. Si vous spécifiez multi(x) dans le fichier Boot.ini, cette opération est inutile."

Ecrit-on un fichier .txt qu'on transforme en .ini? Doit-on alors exactement recopier l'exemple? Je serais heureux que l'on m'explique la procédure. Je sais que c'est du Microsoft, mais on est dans la discussion "Windows sur Mac".


----------



## Poupa1er (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Euh !!!!! j'ai comme l'impression que vous n'avez pas pigé que vous êtes sur un iMAC 
il n'a pas tout à fait le même comportement qu'un Pécé 
Avez-vous remarqué qu'il y a une différence ??????

Oubliez tout ce que vous sous souvenez !!!!!!!!
Vous prenez un windaube XP 2 complet ... et vous l'installez avec Boot Camp ...
il n'y a pas d'autre solution ........

Poupa 1er


----------



## OuiOui (17 Octobre 2008)

micr a dit:


> Rebonjour
> L'exemple suivant fonctionne pour un lecteur IDE à partition unique sur lequel Windows XP est installé dans le dossier \Windows ; la valeur exacte de la section [operating systems] dépend de la configuration de l'ordinateur Windows XP auquel vous tentez d'accéder.    [boot loader]
> 
> Ecrit-on un fichier .txt qu'on transforme en .ini? Doit-on alors exactement recopier l'exemple? Je serais heureux que l'on m'explique la procédure. Je sais que c'est du Microsoft, mais on est dans la discussion "Windows sur Mac".



Bonjour micr, ne réalise pas ce qui est écrit dans la procédure que tu décrit car comme c'est spécifié l'exemple fonctionne sur une partition unique d'un disque dur ou est installé Windows. 

En modifiant le fichier du boot il risque d'y avoir un conflit avec bootcamp et tu pourrais perdre l'accès à ta partition mac...  
Sur mac ce n'est pas le bootloader windows qui est lancé au démarrage de la machine mais bootcamp donc cette procédure ne t'aidera pas 
Je te conseil de reprendre la procédure d'installation et de formater en mode lent, de plus à tu réellement besoin de formater ton WinXP en ntfs ? Car le format fat32 bien qu'il soit très limité permet d'échanger des fichiers entre tes partitions mac et windows sans redémarrer...  
Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Merci OuiOui pour ta réponse. 

Mais non non non, c'est NTFS ou rien.
J'irai continuer à prospecter ailleurs et vous informerai quand j'aurai trouvé.
A+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut OuiOui & les autres 

Le problème de Mimikesu et le mien ("NTLDR manque..." apparait systématiquement après la procédure de OuiOui) a été résolu en recommançant l'installation de Windows avec BootCamp (sans repartitionner) en suivant le début de la procédure de OuiOui. J'ai reformaté en NTFS mais ce n'était peut-être pas la peine (Mimikesu a pour sa part reformaté en FAT). Ecrire "exit", l'ordinateur redémarre et appuyer sur une touche dès que l'ordinateur le propose. Ensuite Windows s'installe convenablement.
A+ 
PS: Cependant l'ordinateur boote directement en Windows malgré l'installation de REFIT et alors que sous OS X j'ai spécifié qu'il doit s'allumer en OS X. Seul la touche "alt" me permet de choisir la partoche désirée.


----------



## OuiOui (31 Octobre 2008)

micr a dit:


> PS: Cependant l'ordinateur boote directement en Windows malgré l'installation de REFIT et alors que sous OS X j'ai spécifié qu'il doit s'allumer en OS X. Seul la touche "alt" me permet de choisir la partoche désirée.



Salut Micr, personnellement je n'utilise pas REFIT, peut être que ton problème de démarrage est dû à ce bootloader. Normalement si tu choisis ta partition OS X dans les préférences système de mac os ou grâce à l'utilitaire Bootcamp sous Windows ton mac devrait charger par défaut OS X au boot. 
Je ne vois pas comment faire autrement, à mon avis REFIT à modifier ta table de partition donc le BIOS de ton mac charge directement le système que REFIT à dû mettre en système maître en l'occurrence windows dans ton cas.  
Pour changer ça tu va devoir modifier manuellement l'ordre de ta table de partition.


----------



## gaetanfo (31 Octobre 2008)

bmn-mac a dit:


> j'ai un disque externe de 250 Go formaté en FAT32 :/
> 
> Mais les 32go sont surement une limitation de l'install de windows vu que c'est sous DOS....pfff bienvenue en 1982, merci microsoft...


 

Autant que je sache Xp (et Vista) refuse de s'installer sur un disque formaté en FAT32.
NTFS s'impose.


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

XP peut s'installer sur un disque formaté FAT32, pour Vista, je ne sais pas. Il faut, sur un laptop, installer bootcamp uniquement en interne (de toute facon, l'assistant ne propose que ca ) et il faut impérativement le SP2 (sinon, ca marche pô)

Voila


----------



## WinMac (1 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> XP peut s'installer sur un disque formaté FAT32


Exact ! Mais en ce cas limite d'espace de 32 Go ce qui perso m'est largement suffisant passant mes documents perso sur d'autres HDD dès le travail terminé.
Par contre il me reste un peu plus de 25 *Go* et je ne comprend pas pourquoi lorsque je télécharge la SP3 j'ai un message comme quoi il manque 4 *Mo* d'espace disque pour la décompression et suppression de fichiers windows afin de permettre l'installation de la SP 3


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

oui, le FAT32, c'est 32Go max, mais tu peux le faire, il n'y a pas de contrainte technique, contrairement a ce que tu indiquais precedement


----------



## WinMac (1 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, le FAT32, c'est 32Go max, mais tu peux le faire, il n'y a pas de contrainte technique, contrairement a ce que tu indiquais precedement


 Mais pourquoi à chaque tentative de téléchargement de la SP3 j'obtient un message comme quoi il manque 4 *Mo* d'espace disque pour la décompression et suppression de fichiers windows afin de permettre l'installation de la SP 3 et que conséquemment je ne peux installer SP 3 alors qu'il me reste un peu plus de 25 *Go* dispo sur la partition de windows en FAT 32 ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Salut OuiOui et les autres, 

Merci pour ta réponse, il m'aura fallu plusieurs allumages pour que Refit marche.
A+


----------



## DeepDark (1 Novembre 2008)

WinMac a dit:


> Mais pourquoi à chaque tentative de téléchargement de la SP3 j'obtient un message comme quoi il manque 4 *Mo* d'espace disque pour la décompression et suppression de fichiers windows afin de permettre l'installation de la SP 3 et que conséquemment je ne peux installer SP 3 alors qu'il me reste un peu plus de 25 *Go* dispo sur la partition de windows en FAT 32 ?


Avant d'installer le SP3 il faut mettre à jour les drivers > bootcamp 2.1.

Maintenant as-tu cette version de bootcamp? Ca peut peut être venir de là si tu est toujours sous bootcamp 2.0...


----------



## WinMac (1 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Avant d'installer le SP3 il faut mettre à jour les drivers > bootcamp 2.1.
> 
> Maintenant as-tu cette version de bootcamp? Ca peut peut être venir de là si tu est toujours sous bootcamp 2.0...


Euh.... la version de Boot Camp ? Ben.... je sais pas laquelle je possède, je sais que j'ai acheté Léo neuf il y a 15 jours et qu'après les mises à jour effectuées lors de son intall il est en version 10.5.5 donc je pense que les mise à jour Boot Camp doivent être bonnes 

Je vais quand même télécharger ton lien et installer la v 2.1 même si je l'ai j'espère que ça ne va pas boguer d'en remettre une couche...


----------



## DeepDark (1 Novembre 2008)

WinMac a dit:


> Euh.... la version de Boot Camp ? Ben.... je sais pas laquelle je possède, je sais que j'ai acheté Léo neuf il y a 15 jours et qu'après les mises à jour effectuées lors de son intall il est en version 10.5.5 donc je pense que les mise à jour Boot Camp doivent être bonnes
> 
> Je vais quand même télécharger ton lien et installer la v 2.1 même si je l'ai j'espère que ça ne va pas boguer d'en remettre une couche...


C'est depuis windows qu'il faut faire la mise à jour. Donc regarder la version que tu as sous windows. J'aurais du le préciser...


----------



## WinMac (2 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> J'aurais du le préciser...


_C'est vrai tu manque de pédagogie, tu dois être prof au moins_ :love::love:
Résultat


----------



## drfell (6 Novembre 2008)

salut,
petit souci: j'ai installé XP avec boot camp, l'installation s'est bien passée mais quand je veux installer les drivers avec le cd de leopard, écran bleu et redémarrage (ça plante pendant l'installation de broadcom wireless).

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

merci

edit : j'utilise un cd de leopard de l'adc et pas celui que j'ai eu avec le MBP...
edit : y a t-il un endroit ou je puisse télécharger les pilotes Windows pour MBP ?


----------



## flotow (6 Novembre 2008)

XP SP2 ou SP3?


----------



## drfell (6 Novembre 2008)

XP SP2


----------



## drfell (6 Novembre 2008)

j'ai essayé d'installer à part les drivers broadcom, ça plante... Pour le CD de Leo que j'ai date de la semaine dernière


----------



## flotow (6 Novembre 2008)

quelle machine?


----------



## drfell (6 Novembre 2008)

MBP early 2008

je viens de trouver al solution : j'ai copié le dossier drivers du cd de leo, j'ai viré le fichier broadcom, j'ai installé avec le setup.exe.

Ok, après j'ai mis à jour avec la 2.1 et tout tourne


----------



## Bijot (19 Novembre 2008)

Bon moi j'ai un problème lors de l'instalation d' XP. Je me suis fait le CD en y incluant le SP3 car mon CD original n'est que win xp sp1. Quand bootcamp me demande de mettre le CD de window, je le met, l'ordi redémarre et j'ai un message d'erreur qui apparait. :mouais::mouais:

J'ai essayé d'installer sous virtual box et ça marche impeccable. Je pourrai donc rester sous virtual box mais comme je vais me servir d'XP essentiellement pour jouer (à COD4), je suis obliger d'insatller xp via bootcamp car COD4 ne marche pas en utilisant virtualbox.


----------



## Tarul (19 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Bon moi j'ai un problème lors de l'instalation d' XP. Je me suis fait le CD en y incluant le SP3 car mon CD original n'est que win xp sp1. Quand bootcamp me demande de mettre le CD de window, je le met, l'ordi redémarre et j'ai un message d'erreur qui apparait. :mouais::mouais:
> 
> J'ai essayé d'installer sous virtual box et ça marche impeccable. Je pourrai donc rester sous virtual box mais comme je vais me servir d'XP essentiellement pour jouer (à COD4), je suis obliger d'insatller xp via bootcamp car COD4 ne marche pas en utilisant virtualbox.




Sans connaître la version de mac os, de bootcamp, ta machine et le message d'erreur, il va être difficile de t'aider.


----------



## vinc'03 (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un macbook fin 2006, avec leopard et je voudrais installer Xp aussi, j'ai le SP2 et SP3 mais rien à faire. J'ai bien la partition en NTFS, l'install du début avec l'écran bleu se passe bien, puis il redémarre et la je tombe sur "appuyer sur une touche pour lancer Windows" et la...ben le clavier ne marche pas!! Est ce que quelqu'un aurait la solution svp? parce que du coup jsuis bloqué et pas moyen d'installer ce fichu windows!
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bijot (24 Novembre 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Sans connaître la version de mac os, de bootcamp, ta machine et le message d'erreur, il va être difficile de t'aider.



Alors la version de Mac OS est 10.5.5
Assistant Bootcamp : 2.0
Ma machine c'est le MBP Unibody 2.53 GHZ 

Symptome au démarrage : Au lieu de booter sur le cd d'XP Pro sp3, je vois une ligne ou il y a ecrit : Caldera DR DOS puis un message d'erreur s'affiche : 
The system memory manager (EMM386.EXE) has detected an error caused by a fault in one of the device drivers or programs loaded in the system.
Due to this fault, the system is probably in an unstable state, and you are therefore recommended
to reboot the computer immediately. If the problem persists, then try to isolate which program is at fault (if you have loaded several, then load them one at a time until the fault appears), then contact the technical support department for that program.

Advended technical information: 
Exception 6 (Invalid Opcode). 
DS = ECEA ES=0070 EAX=0000C82E EBX=001B000C EDX=00003207 FS=A000 SS=ECEA ESP=0000B1B6 ESI=000F000 EDI=0019002C GS=E000 CS=FCEA EIP=00000CA6 EFLAS=00023082 TR=0018 LDTR=0000 
CR0=800000011 CR2=00000000 CR3=0018F000 CR4=00000001 
CS:[IP]= FE 25 FC F 8B E8 81 E5 FC 03 C0 EC 04 BE 9E 00 
SS:[SP]=1B58 1B36 0003 01F7 88D1 C858 CE45 0010 CD70 0000 0000 0000 

Hold down the Ctrl and Alt keys and press Del to reboot, press any other key to just abort the current program 


traduit en français : 

Le Gestionnaire de mémoire système (EMM386.EXE) a détecté une erreur provoquée par une défaillance dans un des pilotes de périphériques ou programmes chargés dans le système.

En raison de cette erreur, le système est probablement dans un état instable et sont par conséquent recommandé de redémarrer l'ordinateur immédiatement. Si le problème persiste, puis essayez d'isoler le programme est en panne (si vous avez chargé plusieurs, puis charger les 1 à la fois jusqu'à ce que la panne s'affiche), puis contactez le service de support technique pour ce programme.
 etc etc ...


----------



## Tarul (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
As tu un périphérique qui est connecté lorsque tu tentes l'installation ?
Une autre alternative serait de faire un CD XP SP2.


----------



## G3finder (24 Novembre 2008)

voilà l'erreur que j'ai rencontré et contourné aussi 

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/boot-camp-questions-diverses-et-variees-243184.html

j'ai manqué craquer


----------



## Bijot (24 Novembre 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As tu un périphérique qui est connecté lorsque tu tentes l'installation ?
> Une autre alternative serait de faire un CD XP SP2.



Non je n'avais aucun périphérique de branchés mise à part le cable d'alimentation.

Je vais essayer en incluant SP2 au lieu de SP3. Je suis plus à un cd près... 

Ce que je comprend pas, c'est qu'en passant par virtualbox, je l'ai installé sans aucun problème :mouais:

Je vous retiens au jus dès que j'ai du nouveau.


----------



## Bijot (25 Novembre 2008)

Bon finalement j'ai réussi à installer XP via Bootcamp !! 

Le problème venait du fait que lors du redémarage, ça ne bootait pas sur le CD ( dûe à une mauvaise procédure pour graver le CD) et j'avais ce message d'erreur. En fouinnant sur internet, j'ai trouvé ce site : http://www.pcentraide.com/index.php?showtopic=90835. J'ai suivi les instructions pas à pas et j'ai pu installer windows XP


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens de passé une après-midi sur mon nouveau Mac pour tenter d'installer bootcamp.
Sans succès!
J'ai lu et relu des posts a m'en piquer les yeux. Je n'arrive pas à trouver une solution.

Matériel : 
iMac 24" 2,8 Ghz (mai 2008) avec 2Go.
BootCamp 2.0
XP SP2 Microsoft Windows d'origine et tout et tout.
Léopard 10.5.5

Problème : 
Je lance l'assistant bootcamp, je choisi une partition 32 Go (par exemple). Je clique sur "partitionner" et bootcamp fait son petit "truc". Puis il me demande de redémarrer avec le CD d'install de XP.
La machine ce relance et PAN! Ecran noir avec le curseur en haut à gauche qui clignote. J'ai laissé pendant 2 heures, rien n'a changé. J'ai forcé l'arrêt et recommencer plusieurs fois. Toujours rien.

J'ai même repiqué le version beta de mon MacbookPro . Mais elle a expiré.
Je tiens à dire que j'ai déjà un partition XP sur mon macbook est ça c'est super bien passé.

Là, je sèche!!!!

J'ai surement rater la réponse qq part, mais où?

Merci d'avance de vos bonnes lumières....
A+


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Je vais répondre à mon post!
Je vous rassure je n'ai pas mis un mois pour résoudre mon problème.

Le lendemain, j'ai recommencé la manipulation, et là Ô miracle, le cd d'install xp a booté. Allez comprendre.

L'installation s'eset bien déroulé. Et tout fonctionne correctement.

Maintenant je teste parallels desktop 4 mais sur mon MacBookPro. Mais ceci est une autre histoire!


----------



## endymion (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Chez moi, rien à faire, j'ai recommencé la manip une demi-douzaine de fois en appuyant sur F10 dès l'apparition de la fameuse page bleue, ou un peu plus tard (reco d'un site US) en appuyant longuement, brièvement, plusieurs fois, bref de toutes les manières possibles et rien à faire, pas de console, impossible d'entrer la fameuse commande.

Le tout avec un CD d'install d'XP SP2 qui avait parfaitement fonctionné avec Tiger et avec lequel j'ai installé Windows sous Fusion 2 sur le même Mac (un iMac 24" Core 2 Duo sous 10.5.6).

J'ai également essayé avec une autre version d'XP édition familiale. Pas mieux.

Rien à faire pour formater cette fichue partition!!!

Ça me rend dingue!!!

Si quelqu'un a une autre solution...


----------



## twinworld (25 Mars 2009)

vous voulez formater la partition ou installer Windows dessus la partition déjà formatée ?


----------



## endymion (25 Mars 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> vous voulez formater la partition ou installer Windows dessus la partition déjà formatée ?



Je veux installer Windows via Boot Camp. Le problème, bien connu, et dont on parle ici, est que pour cela il faut formater la partition créée par Boot Camp et que, depuis Leopard et BC 2, il arrive qu'au redémarrage sur le CD d'install Windows, cette option ne soit pas proposée. Dans ce cas, si l'on installe sur la partition Boot Camp telle quelle, on a une erreur disque et une partition Windows non viable. Il faut la formater. Une astuce consiste à appuyer sur la touche F10 pendant l'install, à avoir la console et à entrer la ligne de commande ad hoc, mais chez moi, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## OuiOui (26 Mars 2009)

Bonjour endymion, 
Essai de formater ta partition créée avec bootcamp avant de redémarrer sur le cd, si la commande format ne fonctionne pas. 

Tu pourras le faire avec iPartition (je n'es pas testé...) : 
http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html 

Sinon est tu sûr de taper la commande correctement ? 

Regarde mon tuto page 17 du topic : 
http://forums.macg.co/4628248-post321.html

Bonne journée et bon courage ;-)


----------



## seboyou (3 Mai 2009)

bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, j'apprécierai beaucoup un peu d'aide...
J'ai fait une partition boutcamp pour installer windows XP sur mac et je n'ai pas formaté la partition boutcamp. J'aurais du lire le forum avant! Cela a produit l'écran noir avec "disc error". J'ai redémarré et supprimé la partition windows (exactement ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire), et maintenant je suis un peu coincé. Je voudrais pouvoir retourner à la sitaution initale afin de pouvoir bien installer windows en double boot. Comment faire


----------



## twinworld (4 Mai 2009)

je vois pas le problème. si vous avez supprimé la partition Windows avec l'utilitaire de disque, vous devriez avoir plus qu'une partition. Vous en recréez une nouvelle, vous la formatez, vous installez Windows. 

Pourriez-vous être plus précis sur le problème que vous rencontrez ? quelles étapes avez-vous déjà effectué ? qu'est-ce qui coince ?


----------



## TiVince (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème pour télécharger Winclone. Le site de l'éditeur ne semble plus être en ligne...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une copie du logiciel au fond d'un tiroir??? Ça me serait vraiment utile.

Vous pouvez me joindre directement à cette adresse: tivince@hotmail.fr

Merci d'avance

Vince


----------



## twinworld (26 Novembre 2009)

en fait, il est disponible, mais faut payer 2. Faut voir si c'est l'éditeur qui veut plus distribuer son soft gratuitement ou si c'est un bug chez eux.


----------



## rolweb (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir , 

Voici ma technique pour installer windows xp pack 2 ( Bootcamp Snow Léopard) 

1) Partition Bootcamp 32 Go 
2) Bootcamp fait la partition 
3) Mettre le cd xp pack 2 l'installe se lance 
4) demande de windows sur quel partition installer xp ( Bootcamp fat 32) 
5) demande de windows : Voulez vous : Conserver la partition ou partion tel que ou ntsf ou ntfs rapide ou fat 32 ou fat 32 rapide 
6) Mettre formater en fat 32 mais non rapide appuyer sur f pour formaté 
7) L'installe de xp se fait sans souci.

Testé 2 fois sans probleme 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Shurikn (30 Novembre 2009)

Voici ma technique pour installer XP sur une partition NTFS si ça peut servir. 

1. Avoir un disque sans partition aucune avec OSX.
2. Lancer BootCamp.
3. Définir la taille de la partition pour installer Windows. (min 10Go conseillé).
4. Lancer l'installation (insérer le CD de Windows et cliquer sur lancer l'installation).
5. Le Mac redémarre et commence l'installation de Windows.
6. Quand vous arrivez sur cette page, choisissez la console de récupération en appuyant sur R (c'est pour avoir accès à la commande DOS)





7. Tapez: c: /Q /FS:NTFS (puis "Enter" et il faut confirmer l'action)
8. Puis une fois la commande exécutée, tapez: fixboot c:
9. Ensuite tapez Exit (pour revenir à l'installation de Windows).
10. Faite l'installation à présent en sélectionnant le disque BootCamp et l'install va se dérouler comme prévu sans avoir d'erreur de dll.

Le problème vient d'une erreur de secteur de boot qui peut-être corrigée dans le fichier boot.ini mais il est nettement plus simple de procéder ainsi.

++ §hu


----------



## oflorent (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

C'est juste pour vous faire un petit retour d'expérience.

J'ai lu ce post et relu ce post avant de me lancer de l'aventure.

Résultat : je peux dorénavant travailler sous XP PRO SP3 avec ma machine (enfin, je veux dire que je vais pouvoir faire tourner un logiciel qui n'a pas d'équivalent sous MAC, compte tenu de sa spécificité : c'est pour un association).

J'ai pratiqué de la façon suivante :

1) Partition Bootcamp 32 Go 
2) Bootcamp fait la partition 
3) Mise en place du cd xp pack " l'installe se lance 
4) demande de windows sur quel partition installer xp ( Bootcamp fat 32) 
5) demande de windows : Voulez vous : Conserver la partition ou partion tel que ou ntsf ou ntfs rapide ou fat 32 ou fat 32 rapide 
6) Formater en FAT32
7) L'installe de xp s'est faite sans souci,
8) Une fois redémarrage de XP, insertion du CD de SL pour mise à jour des pilotes.
9) Redémarrage.

Le tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Canard69 (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,j'ai un problème et sollicite votre aide,j'ai suivit les instructions de OuiOui pour le problème du "disque erreur" sauf que quand j'arrive à la commande pour formater on me demande seulement sur quelle installation de windows xp je veux ouvrir une session,et à la suite de ça pour remplir les information je ne peux rentrer qu'un seul caractère.Merci d'avance


----------



## RTNW (7 Mai 2011)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je viens de passé une après-midi sur mon nouveau Mac pour tenter d'installer bootcamp.
> Sans succès!
> ...




Salut,

Même ordi, même problème, aucune solution. Je cherche désespérément un moyen d'ejecter le cd de xp ou de faire quelque chose car il redemarre systematiquement sur le CD de xp ou alors ecran noir avec gros curseur et pas moyen d'acceder a ma partition os x d'origine si elle est encore bonne, pour au moins faire une sauvegarde si possible, car je ne pensais pas que ca allai être un tel mer****

Une solution ?! svp


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

> Je lance l'assistant bootcamp, je choisi une partition 32 Go (par exemple). Je clique sur "partitionner" et bootcamp fait son petit "truc". Puis il me demande de redémarrer avec le CD d'install de XP.



Si jamais, *quand Bootcamp à fait son petit truc*, il demande normalement qu'on insère le CD/DVD de Windows, rien d'autre, ensuite il faut suivre à la lettre ce qui s'affiche.

Windows XP n'est plus soutenu, il vaut mieux acquérir une licence de Windows 7 :love:


----------



## francky19 (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous. J'ai le meme probleme sauf que mon cd est bloqué et donc mon mac ne marche plus. :'( Svp help !!


----------



## ozfrog (28 Septembre 2011)

Voir poste "Imac+Bootcamp+W-XP Pro"

Ozfrog


----------



## ozfrog (29 Septembre 2011)

djey a dit:


> par contre, pour reprendre la main même pour réinstaller os x, j'y arrive pas...si quelqu'un a une astuce... ​



Pas besoin de ré-installer OS-X
Appuyer longuement sur le bouton arrêt du Mac, attendre 10 secondes, même bouton pour ré-allumer mais garder la touche ALT enfoncé.
Puis sélectionner votre partitions OS-X pour le démarrage.
Votre lecteur a peut-être le CD d'installationW-XP tj dans le lecteur. Faut le sortir une fois la main récupéré sous OS-X


----------



## Anysound (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un problème différent, le coup classique du "Aucun CD d'installation détecté" quand je demande à Bootcamp de lancer l'install WinXP.

Je suis sur MBP Mid 2011, sous Snow Leopard avec Bootcamp 3 (donc normalement il accepte toujours les CD de Win XP).

Quand j'insère le CD dans le lecteur superdrive il le reconnait tout de suite (l'image disque WIN XP SP 2 apparaît sur le bureau pour accéder au contenu du CD).

J'ai beau le retirer, le remettre, rebooter le Mac avec C appuyer pour booter depuis le CD, j'atterris toujours sur le menu d'ouverture d'OSX.

Ca fait 10 heures environ avec hier que je me casse la tête sur le net à lire les sujets, on y trouve tout et n'importe quoi, je deviens fou. 

Auriez vous une solution, une explication ? Ou en désespoir de cause, existe-t-il une procédure pour créer une clé USB équivalant au CD pour booter l'install depuis cette clé ou pour que Bootcamp la prenne pour le CD ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

Anysound a dit:


> Je suis sur MBP Mid 2011, sous Snow Leopard avec Bootcamp 3 (donc normalement il accepte toujours les CD de Win XP).
> 
> Quand j'insère le CD dans le lecteur superdrive il le reconnait tout de suite (l'image disque WIN XP SP 2 apparaît sur le bureau pour accéder au contenu du CD).
> 
> ...



Il se pourrait que le Windows XP SP2 ne passe pas sur ta machine ... encore moins si le CD est une version EOM ou une version Upgrade


----------



## Anysound (7 Juillet 2012)

J'ai dit que le CD était un SP2 inclus, pas un SP1 upgradé ensuite (de toute façon pas reconnu).

Et sur tous les sites que j'ai parcouru, Apple y compris, Bootcamp 3 PREND EN COMPTE Win XP, c'est Bootcamp 4 sur Lion qui l'a abandonné.

Quant à une version EOM, impossible de m'en souvenir, c'est un backup gravé de sécurité, mais j'ignore si il est tiré d'un EOM ou d'une licence. Ce que je sais, c'est que chaque install tentée avec ce CD pour dépanner un ami ou pour reformater un ordi chez moi a toujours fonctionné quand j'installais Windows depuis un reformatage. Donc je ne pense pas que ce CD soit lié à un PC en particulier, je crois que c'est un générique.


----------



## edd72 (7 Juillet 2012)

Pas de support d'XP pour BC3 des MBP2011 (même si machines fournies avec SL): http://www.macg.co/news/voir/190432/boot-camp-uniquement-windows-7-pour-les-macbook-pro


----------



## Anysound (7 Juillet 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Pas de support d'XP pour BC3 des MBP2011 (même si machines fournies avec SL): http://www.macg.co/news/voir/190432/boot-camp-uniquement-windows-7-pour-les-macbook-pro


Merci du lien, au moins j'ai une réponse... Edd je t'ai aussi répondu dans l'autre topic. 

Je suis épuisé, j'en veux à mort à Apple, mais tu as toute ma gratitude car tu es le premier qui ne me sort pas une généralité de fanboy et qui m'apporte une réponse. Merci encore...


----------



## faol (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour. 
J'essaye d'installer windows 7 sur mon macbook pro snow leopard, et je rencontre un problème que je n'ai trouvé sur aucuns forums: 
Bootcamp, ok, pas de problèmes.
Partition du disque, c'est bon.
Formatage de la partition, c'est bon. 
L'installation démarre... Et immanquablement, à la fin de l'installation (mais vraiment à l'étape nommée "fin de l'installation"), mon ordinateur freeze, et je ne peux que le rebooter. Windows signale alors une erreur, redémarre de lui même, pour re-signaler cette erreur, etc...
J'ai recommencé 6 fois l'installation, j'ai même recommencé depuis le début en créant une plus grande partition (au cas où le problème viendrait d'un manque de place), pas moyen, l'ordi freeze à cette étape.
L'ordinateur a un peu plus d'un an et ne m'a jamais fait de problème jusqu'à présent, et le CD a déjà installé avec succès windows sur d'autres mac.
Ets-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de la marche à suivre, parce que là, je sèche...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2012)

faol a dit:


> J'ai recommencé 6 fois l'installation, *j'ai même recommencé depuis le début en créant une plus grande partition* (au cas où le problème viendrait d'un *manque de place)*, pas moyen, l'ordi freeze à cette étape.
> L'ordinateur a un peu plus d'un an et ne m'a jamais fait de problème jusqu'à présent, et le CD a déjà installé avec succès windows sur d'autres mac.
> Ets-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de la marche à suivre, parce que là, je sèche...



Bonjour,

Par expérience je peux dire, du fait d'avoir recommencé ou refait une partition après la suppression de la précédente, que ça ne voudra plus aller ...

Certains en sont resté à ce stade, d'autres ont refait leur machine de A à Z (nouvelle partition du disque dur) ... d'autres ont mis Windows dans Parallels ou WMV ... 

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que c'est la bonne solution.


----------

